# CD Social V. Dab or Die Tryin'



## PotatoMan

it's high day. big blunt friday to be exact. 

big blunts, xanax bars and beer is on the menu for tonight


----------



## Jibult

^^You ever had Xanax before, Blank?

If not.... take it ssssssslllllllloooooooowwwwwww, man. It gives such an amazing, carefree attitude that a lot of people (not just first-timers) keep gobbling that shit like candy until they black out, misplace $400 and wake up thinking their girlfriend stole it or some shit (true story.)



I just don't know if it's available in your country, is all, that's why I bring it up. I wouldn't do more than a milligram (half a bar, but I'm a small guy, though-- 5'5", 130lbs-135lbs), first time or right fucking now. Too much Xanax causes problems almost every time, but *just enough* Xanax makes nearly everything perfect.




If you *have* done it before, disregard all that and just know that I'm jealous as fuck right now. I've had a fucked up day and decided to ignore my phone.... lo' and behold, a bar connect tried getting a hold of me but I just said fuck it and called back like 9 hours later. Missed the deal. 

It's funny, though, I didn't even want any pills until he told me that he had had some earlier but didn't anymore, lol. They'd be perfect for mood stabilizing right now, that's for fucking sure.


----------



## PotatoMan

well jib, atm i'm in the US. yes it's available in my country. actually w/o a script and at the age of 16 and 17 i abused the fuck outta of it in the same manner you described. gobble, wobble and wake up to not knowing what you did with several items.

but as i got older i realized how much more fun drugs were when taken at a manageable level so i wouldn't have enough on me to abuse. i'm talking 1 bar at the very most. usually i'd take half and drink.

trust me man, i know how to hit this shit. 

but i'm actually thinking of taking some addy with it.


----------



## Mafioso

I tend to get high on drugs and buy more drugs while high..

Still trying to level out from the last run.  I wasn't taking nearly as much as I was before(unless I'd black out), started small too, just like always.  Then I get high and call up the guy again, almost immediately.

This WD definitely seems to have subsided much quicker it was still uncomfortable.


----------



## Erikmen

Unfortunately that's how it is. When we are high we do everything to stay like that and avoid coming down, sometimes at all costs.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

^ It's almost a sign of immaturity though IMO. There's always a time when the drugs run out, and you just gotta deal (unless you have massive amounts of money & connections). Drug use is a constant war of attrition, that's actually one of the parts of it that I hate the most. No matter how many drugs I have, whether it's enough for a day, a week, a month or even a year, I know that the day will come when I'll be out. 

But yeah, generally I don't like that mindset of "We're out of drugs! WE NEED MOAR DRUGS RIGHT NOW!", carpet surfing, etc


----------



## Mafioso

Not everyone who tries meth becomes a meth head and goes down that route of complete and utter helpless addiction, but everyone who tries it is toying with addiction imo, the same is true with most any drug.  Some drugs may be more addictive than others but a lot of what causes addiction IMO has to do with the person, their background, and their environment/perception of environment.

I've heard of a heroin user who maintained a successful business for 30 years or something like that while still using.  I don't know the extent of his use and how it impacted his business, but either way it does go to show that everyone who uses heroin is not putting it into a needle and shooting it.  Some smoke "casually", at least in comparison to other heavier users.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Dude, maintaining a heroin addiction for 30 years *IS* a successful business venture in itself.  

The ROA is completely irrelevant.  Yes, some have maintained on IV medicinal heroin.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Burnt Offerings said:


> ^ It's almost a sign of immaturity though IMO. There's always a time when the drugs run out, and you just gotta deal... No matter how many drugs I have, whether it's enough for a day, a week, a month or even a year, I know that the day will come when I'll be out.



That's so true.  I remember taking way too much drugs, because the goal was getting as fucked up as possible.  Those could have kept me high so much longer at a manageable level--but that's not the feeling I was going for at that point in my life.



w01fg4ng said:


> Dude, maintaining a heroin addiction for 30 years *IS* a successful business venture in itself.



True that, and thanks for the good laugh!


Just turned on the D-Nail, about to enjoy some BAMF Extractions White Fire OG while I read the new California medical cannabis regulations.  Last night in some 11th hour shenanigans the Governor signed 3 bills which will regulate the current medical system in California.  I'm glad I don't have a collective or a grey-area business, because I'd be anxious-as-fuck and starting to scramble right now--I get to look at the situation more like a wolf, scouting for a meal.


----------



## Mafioso

w01fg4ng said:


> Dude, maintaining a heroin addiction for 30 years *IS* a successful business venture in itself.
> 
> The ROA is completely irrelevant.  Yes, some have maintained on IV medicinal heroin.



maintaining a habit that incurs financial loss not to mention the toll it takes on health.. not exactly my definition of a "business" but sure.

one hell of a feat not the less, regardless of benefit/detriment.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Mafioso said:


> maintaining a habit that incurs financial loss not to mention the toll it takes on health..


not exactly my definition of "casual" but sure

one waste of a life.  but then again there are countless business' I can say that about.  i'm looking at you tobacco industry


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ Speaking of baccy, I haven't had a blunt in over a year.  I think it's time again to roll one...%)




Felonious Monk said:


> True that, and thanks for the good laugh!
> 
> 
> Just turned on the D-Nail, about to enjoy some BAMF Extractions White Fire OG while I read the new California medical cannabis regulations.  Last night in some 11th hour shenanigans the Governor signed 3 bills which will regulate the current medical system in California.  I'm glad I don't have a collective or a grey-area business, because I'd be anxious-as-fuck and starting to scramble right now--I get to look at the situation more like a wolf, scouting for a meal.


I remember reading that CA doesn't require you to register with the state to get a Med License.  I know I was freaked out when I had to put my name on the state registry so I could grow pot, but after a while I stopped caring.  I mean what's the worse that could happen?  Are they going to come to my house and count my plants?  Anyway, good luck with the updates.  I know it's complicated right now in CA so I hope this clears things up for you guys which should better prepare you for what's most likely to come next year


----------



## Jibult

Felonious Monk said:


> Just turned on the D-Nail, about to enjoy some BAMF Extractions White Fire OG while I read the new California medical cannabis regulations.  Last night in some 11th hour shenanigans the Governor signed 3 bills which will regulate the current medical system in California.  I'm glad I don't have a collective or a grey-area business, because I'd be anxious-as-fuck and starting to scramble right now--I get to look at the situation more like a wolf, scouting for a meal.





See, now I'm curious. What do you do, Felonious? (Y'know, if you don't mind answering.)


----------



## 4meSM

Anyone knows about a good portable vaporizer that can vaporize traditional hash (like moroccan style) efficiently? 
I've been doing some research but it seems like all the good portable ones are either for dry herbs or for oils. I'm looking for a pen-style vape but don't know if it'd work good with pressed hash.


----------



## Felonious Monk

w01fg4ng said:


> I remember reading that CA doesn't require you to register with the state to get a Med License.  I know I was freaked out when I had to put my name on the state registry so I could grow pot, but after a while I stopped caring.  I mean what's the worse that could happen?  Are they going to come to my house and count my plants?  Anyway, good luck with the updates.  I know it's complicated right now in CA so I hope this clears things up for you guys which should better prepare you for what's most likely to come next year



That's true, and actually for patients in CA, they'll still be no registration to be a patient or grow for yourself (under stricter limits now, 100sg.ft of canopy space is the new state minimum).  It's more of a change for commercial businesses, who will finally be allowed to register with the state and operate legally, plus post a profit, which they've never been able to do before.



Jibult said:


> See, now I'm curious. What do you do, Felonious? (Y'know, if you don't mind answering.)



Cannabis consulting.  A mix of stuff for businesses, to help them market their products and expand their market, and patients, to help them find the medicine they need and understand the mmj system in California.  That'll change a bit with this new legislation though, so I have to figure out how to change with it.


----------



## w01fg4ng

4meSM said:


> Anyone knows about a good portable vaporizer that can vaporize traditional hash (like moroccan style) efficiently?
> I've been doing some research but it seems like all the good portable ones are either for dry herbs or for oils. I'm looking for a pen-style vape but don't know if it'd work good with pressed hash.


That's a good question.  I'd imagine that pressed hash is the most difficult to properly vape because of the density.  Maybe bump one of the vape threads to get this question more attention...?



Felonious Monk said:


> That's true, and actually for patients in CA, they'll still be no registration to be a patient or grow for yourself (under stricter limits now, 100sg.ft of canopy space is the new state minimum).  It's more of a change for commercial businesses, who will finally be allowed to register with the state and operate legally, plus post a profit, which they've never been able to do before.


Nice dude.  that sounds like a good change.


----------



## Mafioso

it will definitely change things for sure, probably make more product that has been tested available in places it wasn't before, but it does phase out current means of operation.  It will be interesting to see how it will take place.


----------



## Jibult

oh my fucking god I hate cleaning my bong.

All this resin is ridiculous.


----------



## PotatoMan

if only bongs never got dirty.

that'll be the dream.


----------



## thujone

vapes rarely need cleaning, no bong water to spill either


----------



## PotatoMan

tru dat thuj.

my solo barely needs cleaning. it just doesn't satisfy my receptors like a smokey hit.

I miss dat bitch tho. I call her patience


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> oh my fucking god I hate cleaning my bong.
> 
> All this resin is ridiculous.



for serious man. fuck all that noise.  I'll tolerate only for dabs.  Everything else goes into papers.


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ Dab rigs leave almost the exact same reclaim as vapes; neither one I would put in the "resin" category as they both are extremely easy to clean when compared to a smoking device (resin is a bitch).

One of these days I'm going to finish my science experiment of collecting reclaim oil from a vape bong.  Pics to come if it ever gets done! %)

I like to smoke or eat(!) reclaim.  Resin goes directly in the trash.


----------



## Mafioso

i'm not really a huge fan of reclaim personally but I didn't do an iso extraction.  I've always wondered how much of the thc breaks down in the water or oxygen.

eating sounds more tolerable.  I've heard there are high levels of cbd in the reclaim.


----------



## Jibult

w01fg4ng said:


> Resin goes directly in the trash.





That's the only place for it, really, but unfortunately my 14-year-old self disagrees with the both of us on this one.

I was such a stupid kid.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Mafioso said:


> i'm not really a huge fan of reclaim personally but I didn't do an iso extraction.  I've always wondered how much of the thc breaks down in the water or oxygen.
> 
> eating sounds more tolerable.  I've heard there are high levels of cbd in the reclaim.


I never do iso extractions for reclaim.  I just scrap it out of the oil catcher, easy peasy.



Jibult said:


> That's the only place for it, really, but unfortunately my 14-year-old self disagrees with the both of us on this one.
> 
> I was such a stupid kid.


lol I didn't stop that habit until I left college.  I was such a stupid adult


----------



## PotatoMan

yo that's gross af man.

I've pulled some of that shit out a bowl piece and it legit looks like tar. I can't imagine trying to use that shit to get high. 

worst I've done was smoked avb and that was at least a bit worth it. like the remaining cannabinoid's makes you relaxed n shit.

other than that desperate pipe hits filled with stems n long leaves


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ WHen you grow up on mexican dirt the tar doesn't look so bad lol


----------



## thujone

hey, where does the marihuana come from?  mehico 

*toothless grin*


----------



## w01fg4ng

nice one haha

mhore marihuana in mehico with mahatma 



dude smoking pot with gandhi would be interesting.  i don't think he was a pot head though cause of the fasting thing...that would make it extra difficult.



ok just looked it up it looks like he might indeed have been at one point:
"Mahatma Gandhi, for example Smoked. Yes he did when he went abroad to practice law but later he stopped realizing his mistake that it was against religion and law. "



And here I thought it would be because of getting the munchies...oh well.


----------



## PotatoMan

i've always wanted to smoke weed with hunter thompson.

now i kinda wanna smoke with mac miller


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ Mac's gonna be in Orlando in a couple days.  Then another show at Red Rocks next month.  I might go to the one in Red Rocks just cause I don't think I've ever been to a hip hop show and he seems pretty decent.


Sour D shatter on the nail


----------



## w01fg4ng

Tax-free pot today only in Colorado.  The cheap just got cheaper.  


Fuck it I'm going shopping.


----------



## Mafioso

Yea as if everyone else isn't taxing your weed before they get it to you enough already.


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ I don't get it.

I ended up picking up several grams of this BHO wax taken from the strain Fortune Cookie around 78% THC/THCA for dirt cheap.  Dabalicious.  I also picked up some flower that I've never had called Orange Legend OG.  


This song officially is starting to sound old to me.  Fuck.  Still good though.


----------



## Mafioso

I was just thinking how many hands it probably passed though before it made its way to you and all the "tax" that everyone puts on it so that they can turn a profit.  Meanwhile the government just has to kick back and make sure everyone is paying it's taxes so it can collect money at every end.  But such is the American way, capitalism at its finest.


----------



## w01fg4ng

That's the beauty of the tax holiday we had; the government _isn't_ allowed to just kick back and collect.  We have a maximum amount allowed the State can take and they took much so they are essentially finding out how to give it all back.  We might see $ on our returns next year or we might have a decrease in tax permanently.  That holiday was just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## DixiChik

I wish I could go shopping with you ^^^!!!  I wouldn't know what I needed for pain relief, so I'd need your expertise.  

Jeez, I need *HELP*.


----------



## w01fg4ng

With a little bit a know how you wouldn't need me at all.

Every store not only has several strains to choose from, but there is a statistic sheet required for each batch/harvest for each strain of recreational pot.  Essentially, even if they don't have a label shown in the store, you can ask the retailer to look up the percentages and you will get a full stat sheet printed for all the cannabinoids for that specific strain and batch/harvest.

I've recently seen some strains like pre-98 bubba show up in rec shops where I previously only saw them in med shops.  Pre-98 bubba has a slightly higher CBD:THC ratio than "normal" so it's more medicinal imo and it may help you with your pain.  It helped me sleep.

I've also seen strains like Harlequin and Sour Tsunami show up in rec stores as well, both have about a 1:1 CBD to THC ratio.


----------



## Mafioso

w01fg4ng said:


> That's the beauty of the tax holiday we had; the government _isn't_ allowed to just kick back and collect.  We have a maximum amount allowed the State can take and they took much so they are essentially finding out how to give it all back.  We might see $ on our returns next year or we might have a decrease in tax permanently.  That holiday was just the tip of the iceberg.



ok well thats pretty cool then, although the government still generated tax revenue on that bud in more than one way(grow and distribution probably didn't happen in the same day).  I'm just saying if I had the ability to open any kind of business I wanted I'd open a government- or maybe a bank.  I'd probably get frustrated and decide it's not worth it though after not long, wind up quitting.


----------



## w01fg4ng

cool man!

the cookies i have right now are closer to 75% i think but i can't tell a difference between a couple % really. 

soo potent and colorful flavor along side the flower smoking and beer drinking

wegal leed is the best


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> ok well thats pretty cool then, although the government still generated tax revenue on that bud in more than one way(grow and distribution probably didn't happen in the same day).  I'm just saying if I had the ability to open any kind of business I wanted I'd open a government- or maybe a bank.  I'd probably get frustrated and decide it's not worth it though after not long, wind up quitting.





You'd.... you'd "open a government?"

....Maf', you goin' revolutionary on us?



My ideal business would be a casino, hands down. I don't think I'd ever get frustrated from owning a casino.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

But then your pal Joe Pesci would come to town and start strong arming everyone and the Mafia would get involved and it would all end with your car being blown up


----------



## Jibult

Yeah. Well.


Nobody said life was perfect. 





Maybe if I gave Joe a free continental breakfast at my casino's hotel/restaurant on Tuesdays, Thursdays and every other Sunday I might be able to get him to chill out a little?


----------



## Mafioso

Burnt Offerings said:


> But then your pal Joe Pesci would come to town and start strong arming everyone and the Mafia would get involved and it would all end with your car being blown up



Yeah that's totally true... very good point, I think I'll just become a bag boy instead.

Why can't I just get rich sitting around smoking weed I don't understand...


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> You'd.... you'd "open a government?"
> 
> ....Maf', you goin' revolutionary on us?
> 
> 
> 
> My ideal business would be a casino, hands down. I don't think I'd ever get frustrated from owning a casino.



You're right that's all way too much work let me know if you need a bag boy or have any other positions that are equally unimportant.

On all my resumes I put the objective as "to make as much money as humanly possible either legally or illegally all while doing as little work and exerting as little effort all while taking on as little responsibility as humanly possible.  To push the limits of what it is to be human."  Still waiting for those call backs!! very hopeful!!!


----------



## w01fg4ng

Dude, owning a Casino would be the tits.


21 is my jam.  poker is fun too


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> You're right that's all way too much work let me know if you need a bag boy or have any other positions that are equally unimportant.
> 
> On all my resumes I put the objective as "to make as much money as humanly possible either legally or illegally all while doing as little work and exerting as little effort all while taking on as little responsibility as humanly possible.  To push the limits of what it is to be human."  Still waiting for those call backs!! very hopeful!!!




The restaurant yet to exist in the future hotel of the casino I haven't built (or bought) yet is going to be pretty menial to work at, to be honest. Lots of greeting guests and leading guests and cleaning up after guests.

You'd probably be better suited watching the security cameras for me and, when necessary or fun, coordinating security teams to tackle random players on the gameroom floor. Preferably while I'm also on the gameroom floor so I can watch.



I'd probably pay you upwards of $47.63/hr, too, just to get random guys tackled (or tased) in order to break the monotony that I'm sure would come after running a casino/hotel/restaraunt day-in and day-out over the years.


...You'd probably be in charge of paying them off so we can avoid all that courtroom drama that would inevitably follow the tackling and/or tasing. I mean, they're going to be innocent guys after all, just having their world turned upside down for no reason at all while they're shootin' some craps or somethin'. They'll deserve something out of the whole deal, I'm sure.... but I might feel differently once we actually get this operation up and running, so check back with me before you start payin' guys off.




I'm positive I'd be an awesome boss, you guys.


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ I'd apply to be a blackjack dealer for you just to watch the hilarity ensue from tasing random players lol.   Hell it could even be seemingly random like if someone splits on a two 9's it's tasing time!  HAHAAHA


I know your VIP room would be dank af


----------



## Jibult

w01fg4ng said:


> Hell it could even be seemingly random like if someone splits on a two 9's it's tasing time!  HAHAAHA





I'd make sure that the book of security regulations lists "unreasonable bets" as a legitimate use of a taser and security team. The trick'll be hiring somebody to define "unreasonable" all the time, and ensuring their consistency....



w01fg4ng said:


> I know your VIP room would be dank af





Absolutely, but I'd have to insist that employees don't get high on the job.

Go on break first like an adult, ya know? Clock back in when you've got your shit together.


Partying with the guests is allowed, especially if it results in drug connections or just getting a player all fucked up and spending more money than they otherwise would have, or if that's just the best way to have a good time at the time. At my casino/hotel/restaurant it'll be all about having a good time all the time, and hopefully getting paid for it.

That's the key to success, I think.


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> The restaurant yet to exist in the future hotel of the casino I haven't built (or bought) yet is going to be pretty menial to work at, to be honest. Lots of greeting guests and leading guests and cleaning up after guests.
> 
> You'd probably be better suited watching the security cameras for me and, when necessary or fun, coordinating security teams to tackle random players on the gameroom floor. Preferably while I'm also on the gameroom floor so I can watch.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd probably pay you upwards of $47.63/hr, too, just to get random guys tackled (or tased) in order to break the monotony that I'm sure would come after running a casino/hotel/restaraunt day-in and day-out over the years.
> 
> 
> ...You'd probably be in charge of paying them off so we can avoid all that courtroom drama that would inevitably follow the tackling and/or tasing. I mean, they're going to be innocent guys after all, just having their world turned upside down for no reason at all while they're shootin' some craps or somethin'. They'll deserve something out of the whole deal, I'm sure.... but I might feel differently once we actually get this operation up and running, so check back with me before you start payin' guys off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm positive I'd be an awesome boss, you guys.



Hey all that sounds really cool and all but do you have any positions available with higher pay and less responsibility?  Some of those jobs sound easy enough except they sound rather important.  I'm looking for a job that I can come in completely stoned to, maybe take a nap, have free food, and make well above the six figure mark.

If not I guess I'll take it until something better comes around.


----------



## Jibult

I can't pay you more, but if you work a 60-hour workweek you'll clear upwards of $137,000/yr before taxes so....


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> I can't pay you more, but if you work a 60-hour workweek you'll clear upwards of $137,000/yr before taxes so....



woah work? more? did you even read my resume?

Alright I guess.  That extra 20 hours will be spent strictly doing entirely unproductive and non-work related activities though.  That should be expected though.  When do I start?


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> woah work? more? did you even read my resume?
> 
> Alright I guess.  That extra 20 hours will be spent strictly doing entirely unproductive and non-work related activities though.  That should be expected though.  When do I start?





You gave me a resume`?


Work starts August 23rd, 2028 so long as the Mexicans I'm probably going to hire to build the joint don't dick me around. They're pretty legit most of the time, though, picked 'em up at Home Depot and they had a fence around my backyard just in time for the afternoon siesta-- so, like, it only took them a couple hours, so... they've got a good track record and I'm pretty sure they could bang a casino/hotel/restaurant out in 13 years given enough free on-the-job tequila.


Maybe if I get them to write their essays for help I could speed things along...


----------



## Jibult

I'll be honest, I came on here drunk fucking around with the idea but now... well, it's still an idea but I kind of want to write a book about the whole ordeal now. Just a ridiculous little thing titled "The Restaurant Yet to Exist in the Future Hotel of the Casino I Haven't Built (or Bought) Yet: We'll Call It _Jangalang's Greazy Gamblin' Joint_"




Something tells me the title needs work.


----------



## Jibult

Also, I hate it when I'm eating food and my teeth mistake the inside of my mouth for more food. 




Triple post, bitches!


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> You gave me a resume`?
> 
> 
> Work starts August 23rd, 2028 so long as the Mexicans I'm probably going to hire to build the joint don't dick me around. They're pretty legit most of the time, though, picked 'em up at Home Depot and they had a fence around my backyard just in time for the afternoon siesta-- so, like, it only took them a couple hours, so... they've got a good track record and I'm pretty sure they could bang a casino/hotel/restaurant out in 13 years given enough free on-the-job tequila.
> 
> 
> Maybe if I get them to write their essays for help I could speed things along...



I don't understand how you are not wealthier than Donald Trump and running for president along side him.   That is some of the best pre-planning I've seen in a long time if not all my life.

oh and " I'm looking for a job that I can come in completely stoned to, maybe take a nap, have free food, and make well above the six figure mark." doesn't count as a resume or what??


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> I'll be honest, I came on here drunk fucking around with the idea but now... well, it's still an idea but I kind of want to write a book about the whole ordeal now. Just a ridiculous little thing titled "The Restaurant Yet to Exist in the Future Hotel of the Casino I Haven't Built (or Bought) Yet: We'll Call It _Jangalang's Greazy Gamblin' Joint_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something tells me the title needs work.



I think you are off to an excellent start, but also I think readers are going to be desperately curious to hear about every little detail about your life.  Maybe you could prelude with a book about your morning rituals and then follow with another about your nighly rituals and then due to popular demand you will probably have to write another book about your afternoon rituals.

I can be your PR guy as long as you don't expect me to do anything.


----------



## xmz

Hello new thread!I've been good, toking on some of this good shit nahmean


----------



## Mafioso

Just started a new job today as a door to door solar salesman.... can't say I'm in love with it yet since the pay is entirely commison based and I didn't make any sales or get any referralls, but were I to get one sale it would be more money than I would make busting my as 40hrs a week in the field installing the same damn systems, so all in all, so long as I can start closing deals and getting sales or referrals then it will be gravy.

Time to roll one for new opportunities.


----------



## Jibult

Maf', I'm sorry but I was eating a slice of pizza when I started reading your post and that first sentence of yours almost made me choke on pizza from laughing.

It's not like I look down on that job, it's just that it's like the absolute last fuckin' thing I would've expected you to post on here.



What'cha sellin'? Might be able to throw some commission your way if it's cool enough, but I don't think you'll be able to come to the door, though. If it's books then you're probably in luck because I'm about to finish the one I'm on and don't know what the hell I should start on next, but if it's magazine subscriptions then I'll sic my dog on you, dude, fuck magazine subscriptions.


----------



## PotatoMan

i'm officially jumping on the kratom bandwagon, m8s. i'm finna curb the erb habit. :D

with the aid of beer and xanax as well.


----------



## Jibult

Stop smoking weed, start taking xanax, alcohol and kratom.



Good plan, Blank.
















For the record, I've got 1.5mg alprazolam in me right this moment and I'll probably crack a beer sometime today too, so.....


But hey, at least I know it's a fuckboy thing to do for anybody, regardless the education. Some people on here think they've got everything handled because they know the internet, kind of like your boy Heath Ledger, who everyone knows is doing amazingly well for hi--



...Oh. Right.


----------



## drug_mentor

Jibult said:


> Stop smoking weed, start taking xanax, alcohol and kratom.
> 
> 
> 
> Good plan, Blank.



This.

Didn't you just start University? Trust me, cannabis fucks your memory a lot less than benzos and alcohol, it is also a lot easier to quit than opiate receptor agonists.


----------



## PotatoMan

i been around the madness of benzos booze and opiates already. imo, over the years i've learned to be 85% more careful with cocktails.

my plan is to smoke weed on fridays, drink on saturdays and kratom on sundays. 

i know how to cut myself off if needed. i'm not worried about abusing xanax anymore. i've used that shit very rarely and carefully since i stopped abusing it recklessly 1 or 2 years ago. like i wouldn't buy enough to impulsively take nor would i take more than 1mg at a time. i have rules i've set for myself.


----------



## DixiChik

See, though, I am geographically FAB.  We don't have "shops".  If only...I'm told that 1:1 CBD to THC would be beneficial for pain relief and mood lift.  The dark depression that lurks alongside chronic pain is crippling.

I get "dog piled" for not wanting to take the prescribed Oxycodone...even suggested that my pain isn't bad or else I'd take the opiates.  Walk a mile in my boots..._betcha can't, _to those who judge_._

I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired.


----------



## emkee_reinvented

Man so jealous from the Netherlands and weed is still flat out illegal here although it is medically scripted at least. 
And it is OTC in coffeeshops, but it still is illegal. Even my rent contract says I will be expelled from my house if I grow any of it in it or my garden. 
Although a max of 5 plants is officially tolerated, but still illegal even with an medical prescription of your dr. 

Wow good work you have done overseas, we are waiting for the good times to arrive anytime now thaks to the progress the progressive country's made.


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> Maf', I'm sorry but I was eating a slice of pizza when I started reading your post and that first sentence of yours almost made me choke on pizza from laughing.
> 
> It's not like I look down on that job, it's just that it's like the absolute last fuckin' thing I would've expected you to post on here.
> 
> 
> 
> What'cha sellin'? Might be able to throw some commission your way if it's cool enough, but I don't think you'll be able to come to the door, though. If it's books then you're probably in luck because I'm about to finish the one I'm on and don't know what the hell I should start on next, but if it's magazine subscriptions then I'll sic my dog on you, dude, fuck magazine subscriptions.



nice cuz I'm thinking I'm going to make a career change to stand up comedian.


as a solar door to door sales man I sell solar.  To be a little more detailed... we are trying to get people to sing up for a PPA or power purchase agreement in which the solar company pays for the panels and installation as well as maintains the system, the owner agrees to pay a flat rate for their power to the solar company instead of the local utility.  The customers we deal with pay on a tiered system with their local utility meaning that above a certain KW/hr usage the rate goes up, and does this 4 times.  The 4th tier is almost double, we offer a fixed rate a few cents above the first tier at no cost to the home owner.



soo i'm messaging broads on tinder. this is my life. this is real life. ok.  I need another beer and joint.

oh ya, and I know it sounds like a shit hole job and it is. but my manager made over 20 grand in one month so i have definitely had it worse...


----------



## jackie jones

Does anyone have experience with the Blue Hawaiian Sativa strain?


----------



## thujone

hey, did you know, if you hold a conch shell up to your ear you can hear the thundrous roar of all the tinder pussy simultaneously wetting when they heard of Maf the magical solar pimp!  don't use a magnifying glass like a _scrub_, buy a panel from Maf and use the complementary TURBO TESLA ROD to electrify your blunts into pure psychoactive vapour!  this deal can be yours for only... for only... take it away Maf


----------



## Mafioso

thujone said:


> hey, did you know, if you hold a conch shell up to your ear you can hear the thundrous roar of all the tinder pussy simultaneously wetting when they heard of Maf the magical solar pimp!  don't use a magnifying glass like a _scrub_, buy a panel from Maf and use the complementary TURBO TESLA ROD to electrify your blunts into pure psychoactive vapour!  this deal can be yours for only... for only... take it away Maf



Not sure what all that mess is about because you lost me at tinder pussy, which we all know is now a myth because everyone one on tinder is a dude or a computer being controlled by a dude trying to get your email and credit card number.


----------



## thujone

it's true.  i'm a bot too, insert coin to fornicate


----------



## PotatoMan

i'm on that perfect level of 'high'

could do with a few budweisers and the bong doe


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Anyone else fond of stimulants plus good weed? 

Esp. coke and weed...if I smoke weed an hour or so after a couple lines, I usually get damn stoned. I also enjoy amphetamines and weed, although with strong amphetamines the feeling of being high on crank kind of overwhelms the feeling of being high on weed, IMO


----------



## PotatoMan

if there's benzos in the mix then yeah. I can't take stims and weed alone as it makes my heart beat too fast. even beer wasn't helping.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Perhaps somewhat perversely, I kind of enjoy the feeling of having a "pounding heart". Not in the life-threatening chest pain/skipped beats sense, LOL, but on a scale less than that it makes me feel excited and rarin' to go, hehe. I used to enjoy combining benzodiazepines with marijuana but lately I've been under the opinion that they kind of "take the edge" off cannabis' psychedelic and "stimulant" aspects, which I kind of enjoy actually.


----------



## Mafioso

thujone said:


> it's true.  i'm a bot too, insert coin to fornicate



only one coin?

I'll take three then.


----------



## thujone

never liked the weed and coke combo myself, the heart pounding is so pronounced it's hard to even focus on anything else.  my favorite combo used to be a line or two of coke mixed into absinthe and taken as a bomb shot in something sweet to null the vile anise taste.  it's disgusting and expensive and would still be worth it if it cost twice as much and were twice as disgusting!


----------



## Mafioso

I can't tell if I think absinthe and coke sounds like a fun idea or a disaster waiting to happen.... probably both in my case.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

I like the cocaine and (chilled) vodka combo, personally.


----------



## Mafioso

If i'm going to ruin my life I prefer to do it on benzos and opiates IME


----------



## 4meSM

I think my hash dealer is in jail  
Fucking undercover cops saw me buying from him and caught me when i was going to my place, I don't think my guy managed to escape. 
I had to go to the police department and they took my fingerprints and everything, fortunately I had no criminal record so they let me go after a few hours with a warning.

I can't believe this shit happened, we're in 2015 and my dealer will probably be in jail for a very long time just for selling a small amount of cannabis...


----------



## Mafioso

That is pretty ridiculous.  From a financial perspective it starts to make a little sense when you look at how much money is being made simply from busting low level "drug dealers" (more like weed dealers imo) and locking them up.  People are becoming unbelievably wealthy from owning prisons and ruining peoples lives.  I watched a documentary on netflix, can't remember the name but it was about all these teens whose lives were ruined at a very young age.  Some of the kids were mild offenders, maybe got caught smoking a joint or getting in a fight but it was around the time of the whole initiation of the war on drugs and zero tolerance policy, so these kids who were in my opinion just making a mistake or bad decision that they would be paying the rest of their lives for- or at least the next couple decades.

It's sad the way it works.  I might still be in jail had it not been for this ladies kindness.  I was out drinking with friends at the local bar, blacked out and lost my friends, took off wandering the streets(from what I was told).  I came to sitting in some random car a few miles away from the bar, in the drivers seat flashing the headlights on and off in what I guess were my drunken attempts at trying to start the car.  I only know this because I remember telling the lady who was telling me I needed to leave and I remember saying "oh no it's ok, I'm just trying to start the car" but probably in a much less organized manner... anyways, I remember her warning me that she was going to have to call the cops and in drunk time it felt like they showed up immediately after that.  Cops wanted to hit me with attempted grand theft auto as well as a handful of other chargers like the obvious drunk in public, possible dui.

I only spent a night in the drunk tank but had they pressed any chargers and had they stuck- my life would be completely different right now.  I would not be able to find work for shit, most places that I can get a job at right now would look the other way.


----------



## umfree14

hello all, hope everyone's well. been working in a new restaurant cooking full time. plus overtime. six days a week and sunday a double. haven't really been posting but i know my BL fam is doing there thing. got a tattoo appt on tuesday, stoked for that. if anyone is familiar with the comedian podcast network deathsquad associated with joe rogan, joey diaz, brian redban- im getting the time bomb kitty on my right leg on the back or side of my calf. wifes doing well, cats are doing well, work is exhausting. being in a fast paced high volume restaurant. i guess there is no substitute for hard work in our world, where what matters most to some is the bottom line. lost our roots.


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ Hey chef boyardumfree, send us your best edible recipe!

Sorry to hear about your dealer 4meSM, it is a shame what they are still doing with putting people in prison for pot.  The system is still pretty broken, even though a lot has changed.  I agree though, it shouldn't be happening in today's world.

This weekend I enjoyed some 83% THCA/THC Tangerine X Blue Power #4 wax and I even busted out the old vape and vaped some budzzzzzzz too.  Good times.


----------



## Jibult

HR tip of the day:


Combining Xanax and Roxicet may lead you to slice an inch-and-a-half gash down the bottom side of your toe because your dumb ass dropped a razor blade on the carpet, couldn't find it and said to yourself, "_fuck it, it'll turn up._"




Yeah, that mother fucker sure turned up eventually.


Swear I thought I was gonna have to go to the ER for stitches. I, uh...

I popped .5mg aplraz' after I sprint-limped to the bathroom. Found no first aid but my pills were there so cool but, meanwhile my shit's leaking all over everything (I mean EVERYTHING, you guys.) From my bedroom to the bathroom, downstairs to the other bathroom and then to the kitchen where I found my god damn first aid kit? Yeah, it looks like an unprepared girl had her first period and went running from room to room excited about the whole thing. But yeah, I wrapped that shit up with a huge amount of TP in the upstairs bathroom and by the time I hopped downstairs that shit was soaked scarlet and dripping blood along the way.

Fuckin' panic moment? Would've been, but I'm barred out and in it's-time-to-handle-shit mode, so I tossed the red TP aside (more on that later) and continued the search for the first aid kit that I knew had those butterfly bandaids that hold skin together, dodging two dogs and a cat left and right that wanted in on the chaos (or just smelled blood....)



Anyways, found the kit. No butterflys, just regular old bandaids. You might think that would've been the straw that broke the camel's back and made me lose my shit, but no, bro, Xanax. Xanaxxxxxxxxxxx....

I managed to pinch my toe shut while I wrapped it in gauze and a huge bandaid as tight as I can. Then it kept bleeding and I'm like "_wtf? You're covered up, bro, where's that blood coming from_?" So I flipped my foot all the way over and I discovered I also impaled myself with the corner part of the razor blade in a different spot, that was close enough to the cut to make it seem like a single wound with all that instant bloodflow action I had going on.





AND I WASN'T EVEN USING ANY RAZOR BLADES TODAY, FUCK 



Oh, nearly forgot-- That blood-soaked TP I tossed aside once it started leaking through? Searched the house after I fixed myself up, nowhere to be found. So I went out to smoke a cigarette to calm my nerves and there's my mother fucking god damned amazing cat that I love to death playing with.. well, playing with my blood. I hope to God she doesn't realize where to get more of it. 



[EDIT: As of this posting (and actually prior to it, too), I've now replaced the bandaid/guaze wrap 4 times. I really might need stitches this time....]


----------



## drug_mentor

^ If I was you I would get that shit checked out mate. Razor blades can do real damage, stepping on one whilst benzo'd out is a good way to get a deep cut. I don't think you should crudely wrap it up and hope for the best. By the time you wake up tomorrow it could be infected, or you may have lost a lot of blood overnight. Since you are on painkillers+alpraz there is little chance that the level of pain you are feeling corresponds with the level of damage you have done.

See a doctor man. If this is not possible, go to the ER if the bleeding doesn't stop.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Last time I busted my head open and the bleeding wouldn't stop I put cayenne pepper on the cut and it did noticeably help stop the bleeding, but I still immediately went to the ER.  That shit's scary yo, consider going for your health Jib.


----------



## Jibult

Bleeding stopped after twenty to thirty minutes.

Skin's started to seal back together already ([*SUPER PARENTHETICAL ALERT*]thick blood clots fast, and I'm always like halfway dehydrated... or I just have thick blood and/or skin, because I bleed weird as fuck most of the time... like, typically I'll get a deep cut and KNOW it, but it just won't bleed so I go about my business thinking I'm trippin', and then ten minutes later I look down and my hand's just fucking *leaking*, but it usually chills after a couple minutes of quick thinking, pressure, and calming the fuck out of my heart rate), I just have to avoid any flatfooted steps.


Sum bitch don't even hurt. I was freaking out on the inside like oh shit oh shit oh shit oh shit, though, lol.


By the time I had posted that things were calming down, and by the time I edited it everything was doing fine. I handled the smaller stab wound with peroxide until the bleeding stopped (I mean I just poured like half a bottle over the bottom of my foot for a minute of two), hit it with some super pressure from my man hands for a couple minutes and then used liquid bandage to seal the fucker up. It was a bitch laying on my back with the bottom of my foot straight in the air while I waited for that shit to dry (didn't want gravity to fuck with the blood pressure down there and have it start bleeding again.)


No liquid bandage for the actual slice, though. I'm gonna wait it out a few days but, dudes, I assure you I'll get it checked out if it starts to hurt or even looks the slightest bit discolored in the next few days. As it is, I'm just going to keep it sealed up and do my damndest not to rip the cut open again, because oh my fucking god was that a surprising moment when my skin just peeled apart like that.



I appreciate the concern, fellas, I really do.


And I'm pretty sure it was more like I kicked the blade instead of stepping on it. One second I was straight, hittin' the bong and then I swung around in my computer chair and just gasped and shit, lol. Think I kicked it along the sharp edge and it sliced along the bottom of my second toe (the index toe, I guess, right next to the big toe), and the stabbing happened at the base of the toe right along that little crease that I've come to realize moves quite a lot through the day.




I've since scoured my floor for any more offenders. Thankfully I haven't found any.


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ Cool man def keep an eye on it for infections, I know you prob have isopropyl alc as most good pot heads should  that is another preventative like the hydro peroxide you have.  

I know that feeling of not wanting to go to the doc unless you have to, but sometimes it really is best.

I've broken a toe and an ankle (two separate occasions) because of benzos alone.  Neither got casted and I let heal on their own, fucking drugs man.  I don't know, it's like when on benzos why care about your feet, right?  You're like flyiiiing maaaan.

lol


----------



## Jibult

w01fg4ng said:


> ^ Cool man def keep an eye on it for infections, I know you prob have isopropyl alc as most good pot heads should  that is another preventative like the hydro peroxide you have.
> 
> I know that feeling of not wanting to go to the doc unless you have to, but sometimes it really is best.
> 
> I've broken a toe and an ankle (two separate occasions) because of benzos alone.  Neither got casted and I let heal on their own, fucking drugs man.  I don't know, it's like when on benzos why care about your feet, right?  You're like flyiiiing maaaan.
> 
> lol





This time it wasn't my aversion to doctors that kept me from seeking medical help, it was the thought going through my head that medical help was going to be through an Emergency Room and, as much as I hate doctors, hospitals themselves make me so nervous/anxious that it's ridiculous (I've only ever been to hospitals to see family on their deathbeds)... but I definitely cared. I cared immensely... I just never hit that physical panic mode. My mind was all over the place but my body was in the fucking zone, hopping around the the house and searching for that first aid kid.



Which reminds me, I need to buy a new kit and place that shit where only I use it. Pissed me off somethin' fierce when I couldn't find those little white butterfly bandaids in there.


Update that probably no one cares about:

Went to work this morning. On my feet doing manual labor for 6 and a half hours.

The cut is still sealed nicely. :D


I swear I've got some kind of superhuman ability when it comes to bleeding and healing, man, I swear I do. Really, though, it's why I think I'm always dehydrated.

Lose enough water and you can slit your wrists and not even bleed, fuckin' crazy, right? http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-30046426




oh, I actually had a bottle of iso right next to the peroxide, but the iso was only 70% so I just went with that big ol' malevolent-lookin' brown bottle of hydrogen peroxide and jumped in the bathtub for the pouring.

Any idea which would've been better to use? Between isopropyl and hydrogen peroxide, i mean?


----------



## w01fg4ng

I don't really know which is better I do think that the hydrogen peroxide is probably more popular for home remedies and cuts is my guess though.

And I was actually wondering how you were going to work today or eventually Jib...if you were on your feet for 6 hours already and the cut still looks ok then you are probably not so bad off.  It sounds like you do have a good healing ability if you are already back.  I would still take it easy and keep a close look out for the next week or so, but it sounds like you are healing properly.  Good luck bro!

I'm thinking I'll do a very light and slow wake and bake today and hit the vape a couple times...


----------



## Jibult

I spoke too soon with that last post. After about an hour of fresh air the skin had split again.

No blood, though! I just got curious and looked and saw that the seal the wound created wasn't super strong yet.



The healing ability thing is kind of funny, though. My grandmother died of complications from AIDS when I was 3 or 4, right, so I've always been real paranoid about that kind of thing. In 7th grade I was a dumb kid that had the habit of sucking on minor cuts in order to deal with not having a bloody finger or something, right. Well, one day I did that and when the blood was gone.... there was no cut. Nothing. No break, just... nothing.

I thought I got somebody else's blood on me and then lapped it up, and then it hit me that that's how you get AIDS! (I didn't know at the time that the other person had to have HIV/AIDS for it to work that way... I just thought if you mixed blood then you got AIDS, bruh, lol)

It took my Mom a long time to work me away from that hysteria, and it was years of not showing signs of HIV before I was *really*convinced.






My childhood was kind of weird.


----------



## PotatoMan

lmao


----------



## Mafioso

yeah I've been so benzo'd out I forgot to take my finger out of the door before closing it.  Lost the finger nail.. didn't think I could get so high I could lose a finger nail but yeah, it's possible.


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> didn't think I could get so high I could lose a finger nail





That's the level I'm usually looking for, though, minus the fingernail deduction.


----------



## Jibult

::sigh::


So I just bought Until Dawn in anticipation of hurricane Joaquin fucking up the weekend.

The next 48hrs of my life'll basically be a horror movie. I'm excited. I hope it's worth the $50.


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ If the content is good and there's a lot of it, it's probably worth it, but I find that genre of gaming to lack replayability.  I mean, how many times can you be scared by the same cut scene?

Unfortunately I've worked on games of that genre and it caused me to have extremely violent dreams.  I didn't lose my mind or anything, but yeah replayability on those games are always questionable imo.  Could be a blast completing it once though.


----------



## Jibult

w01fg4ng said:


> ^ If the content is good and there's a lot of it, it's probably worth it, but I find that genre of gaming to lack replayability.  I mean, how many times can you be scared by the same cut scene?
> 
> Unfortunately I've worked on games of that genre and it caused me to have extremely violent dreams.  I didn't lose my mind or anything, but yeah replayability on those games are always questionable imo.  Could be a blast completing it once though.





Content's pretty good.

I've managed to get the two characters I enjoyed the most killed 5 or 6 episodes in, though. 


My main man Mike, though, I still got him alive and kicking and the dude's a beast. He's made friends with a white wolf that I'm sure is going to pay big dividends somewhere down the line, he's now armed with a machete and a 6-shot revolver, he stole (one of) the bad guys' military jackets-- I mean, he's basically kicking ass, but his girlfriend was the first one I managed to lose so I think he's just got some weird kind of vendetta thing going on right now.



Honestly, though, I think this'll be a one-and-done kind of game for me. You're exactly right about the cutscenes, and there's *so much* environmental exploration for (what seems to be) so little reward it's kind of overwhelming. I'm enjoying it overall, though.


[EDIT: But from what I hear, this game can play out in a huge number of ways. I didn't know it when I bought it, but the entire thing is based on the butterfly effect principle. Gives me the feeling that the cutscenes will be different depending on how you've played the game each time.]




Pro tip if anyone buys this game: Sometimes the best thing to do with an object you can examine is to leave it alone. If it looks super sketchy just ignore that piece of shit. This game has no manual saves, so every time you discover something new or make a choice the damn thing autosaves and locks your story in place. Gives a bit of a rogue-like feel to it, actually.


----------



## Mafioso

this one time i got drunk and benzod and drove back from the bar like a mad man and totaled my car but walked away not in handcuffs.

i think it's time for me to take it easy for a while but I can't seem to learn.


----------



## PotatoMan

sigh i wasted my saturday night comatose from xanax and bud. wiser..


----------



## thujone

on the bright side, you don't regret it now as much as you will after the next time it happens :D


----------



## PotatoMan

won't happen again #100


----------



## Jibult

I don't ever regret Xanax.

But mixed with beer.... tsk tsk.



Everyone knows you only mix Xanax with roxies, jeez.


[Disclaimer: In an effort not to have my post edited/deleted, the above posted is a joke and not to be taken seriously.]


----------



## PotatoMan

lol. kratom is nice tho. had 3 beers earlier but now i just feel rich


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i just broke a piece i'd had for about 12 years. first piece i ever bought, back in high school. a super thick, little bowl. it's silly, but i'm actually pretty sad about it. terrible way to start the day.


----------



## thujone

oh no!  that's awful   just yesterday i was cleaning my small bowl (more of a spoon really) i've had for about that long.  i liquidated most of my glass years ago but held onto this one for sentimental value.  bought it from a local blower i admire in 2004, at the time i picked this one just because i loved the subtle colour palette and later found out that it was pyrex and a limited colour palette (i.e. no neons) is a sign the glass is pyrex (aka borosilicate).  it has slipped out of my tall, clumsy friends' hands a few times but fortunately being small thick and pyrex it just bounces off wood and concrete.  i think you should honour your fallen pipe's memory by going on the hunt for another one made of pyrex


----------



## Burnt Offerings

The only piece of paraphernalia I have from the beginning of my cannabis "career" was a grinder I had since I was 18. I'm not exactly sure where it is at the moment but I know that it's around here somewhere. It's actually kind of a piece of shit as far as grinders go but it does have some sentimental value, esp. since it somehow survived a drug bust when all my other weed-related items got seized by the cops.


----------



## PotatoMan

i still have the first 'good' grinder i ever bought. too bad it's a fake sharpstone.

what molecule is that BO? it's not the basic NT's that's for sure . i actually typed in the basic ones trying to see if it'll look the same as your avatar. :D

i even looked up the meth molecule.... 8(


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Blank said:


> i still have the first 'good' grinder i ever bought. too bad it's a fake sharpstone.
> 
> what molecule is that BO? it's not the basic NT's that's for sure . i actually typed in the basic ones trying to see if it'll look the same as your avatar. :D
> 
> i even looked up the meth molecule.... 8(



Considering my recent pharmacological proclivities, meth wouldn't have been a bad guess LOL 

But no, it's psilocybin.


----------



## PotatoMan

sweet. i contemplate getting DMT's molecule tattooed.

psilocybin is a wonder as well but that's prob cuz DMT is within it.


----------



## DaDankyDank

hydroazuanacaine said:


> i just broke a piece i'd had for about 12 years. first piece i ever bought, back in high school. a super thick, little bowl. it's silly, but i'm actually pretty sad about it. terrible way to start the day.



That really sucks man. It's always a huge bummer when a piece breaks - especially ones that are old and sentimental to you. That shit will mess me up for a week lol forget a morning. 

I'm really into collecting glass art of all forms whether it be rigs/pendys/marbles and about a year ago I broke a spoon my mom got me for Christmas like 5-6 years ago. It wasn't anything super heady, probably just some 30-50 dollar piece from an unknown artist, but the connection I had to the piece being from my mom really bummed me out more than any other piece I've broken and I've broken a Jeff Heathbar lol. I'd hold onto her if it's not completely shattered for nostalgia purposes, maybe I'm a glass hoarder but I always hold onto my broken glass. 

Also if it means a lot to you there's a lot of people that would probably be willing to fix it if it's not completely shattered. 805 glass repair is a good one if you're in the United States, but it will probably cost more to get it fixed than just replacing it :/.

Time to go pour one out for the fallen headies.


----------



## gkmc

thx andrew


----------



## Jibult

lmao, yo, I hate to ruin the sad moment but yo, this shit is funny as fuck:









ion't know what happened at the VMAs but this shit is just ridiculous.


----------



## DaDankyDank

Pretty drunk right now, I haven't been smoking much in the past 2 months or so because I'm trying to save as much money as possible since I'm almost done with school. Can't wait to get there fuck out of here and head west.

Any of you that are in California that have been affected by the forest fires I send my blessings. There's some scary shit going on there, and I hope that all of you there made it out safe and you're ok. I've seen a lot of crops have been affected and that's a huge bummer. A few of the homies who get packs shipped from out west have received fire damaged product that smell like camp fire, but visually look ok. Hopefully no one here lost their entire garden to some bullshit. I know that's a lot of peoples lively hood up in norcal.

Also shout out to the people of South Carolina. Those floods look like some serious shit and I hope you all/ your families are doing ok that were involved. On the news it looks like everyone is doing their best to rebuild and help each other out. Truly some heart warming news that people aren't going on looting sprees and taking advantage of one another. Southern hospitality is always on lock.

Everyone else, well I hope you're doing good too lol


----------



## Felonious Monk

DaDankyDank said:


> Any of you that are in California that have been affected by the forest fires I send my blessings. There's some scary shit going on there, and I hope that all of you there made it out safe and you're ok. I've seen a lot of crops have been affected and that's a huge bummer. A few of the homies who get packs shipped from out west have received fire damaged product that smell like camp fire, but visually look ok. Hopefully no one here lost their entire garden to some bullshit. I know that's a lot of peoples lively hood up in norcal.



I wouldn't smoke that smoke-damaged bud if I were you.  At the Golden Tarp Awards in Humboldt in September 50 out of 108 samples were disqualified due to mold, mostly due to smoke damage.  The smoke is a mix of many fuel sources so has a high amount of particulate matter.  If you get sick after smoking it please consider that the bud may be the source.

I haven't been affected by fires personally but some friends up north have.  Didn't have to get evacuated but were only saved bc of CalFire.  I'm from the east coast so this is all kind of exciting for me, I'm just glad it's not near me.


----------



## Mafioso

I don't know anyone personally but I have a friend who knows a handful of people who's crops got smoked out and basically ruined due to smoke from the forest fires.  I wonder if you could still do an extraction with the campfire buds and come out with something that doesn't taste completely horrible.


----------



## Jibult

idk why this made me laugh so much. maybe cuz of the girl who posted it on facebook. caught me off guard...


but it's probably cuz I'm higher than a kite... a kite that you let go of during a thunderstorm and it, it fuckin'... it fuckin floated... it floated away, right, and got caught to this weather balloon, this weather balloon that some Twister chasin' fuck released into the storm I was kite-flyin' by, and, and.... and the weather balloon took the kite into the upper stratosphere, or however high those things go.



I'm *that* fucking high, you guys. It's probably the bars. Weed and bars got me sittin' in my computer chair feelin' like













so how y'all doin' on this fine, thunderstormey ass evenin'?


----------



## Burnt Offerings

^ that's how I look on benzodiazepines as well.


----------



## DaDankyDank

Felonious Monk said:


> I wouldn't smoke that smoke-damaged bud if I were you.  At the Golden Tarp Awards in Humboldt in September 50 out of 108 samples were disqualified due to mold, mostly due to smoke damage.  The smoke is a mix of many fuel sources so has a high amount of particulate matter.  If you get sick after smoking it please consider that the bud may be the source.
> 
> I haven't been affected by fires personally but some friends up north have.  Didn't have to get evacuated but were only saved bc of CalFire.  I'm from the east coast so this is all kind of exciting for me, I'm just glad it's not near me.



Damn that's crazy so many entrees got flagged for mold. I heard some of the gardens that were on the outskirts actually looked better due to the excess amount of Co2 in the air, but that claim could be bullshit. I agree that you can't really tell what was burning around your plants (probably MUCH more than wood) so whatever particulate matter landed on your plants / absorbed into your plants could be pretty fucked up.

I asked Bubbleman what he thought about water curing fire damaged packs (someones thread on here peaked my interest), and he responded with:






It's obviously a situation that can't be applied to all the grows, but I thought it was some good insight from a reputable source.

I'll be staying away from those campfire nugs and hash though now that I know this. I have no idea where they actually were located and how close to the fire they were, but the fire damage was evident. Good looks. I'm in the midwest and those packs are going to be sold regardless. People are money hungry and couldn't give a fuck here unfortunately, especially when they've already invested X amount of dollars into the product.


----------



## PotatoMan

burning that green shrub. i'm the only one still awake...  bumpin' macadelic B)


----------



## Jibult

Burnt Offerings said:


> ^ that's how I look on benzodiazepines as well.





My tolerance shot the fuck up these past three weeks. I gotta slow down, man....


----------



## Felonious Monk

DaDankyDank said:


> I'll be staying away from those campfire nugs and hash though now that I know this. I have no idea where they actually were located and how close to the fire they were, but the fire damage was evident. Good looks. I'm in the midwest and those packs are going to be sold regardless. People are money hungry and couldn't give a fuck here unfortunately, especially when they've already invested X amount of dollars into the product.



Good idea.  You're definitely right on people selling their product anyway, it just won't make it to the California market.  It'll be cut back soon though, the Governor just signed medical regulations last night, so those big farms up north will be harder to maintain past 1/1/18.


----------



## Mafioso

DaDankyDank said:


> Damn that's crazy so many entrees got flagged for mold. I heard some of the gardens that were on the outskirts actually looked better due to the excess amount of Co2 in the air, but that claim could be bullshit. I agree that you can't really tell what was burning around your plants (probably MUCH more than wood) so whatever particulate matter landed on your plants / absorbed into your plants could be pretty fucked up.
> 
> I asked Bubbleman what he thought about water curing fire damaged packs (someones thread on here peaked my interest), and he responded with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's obviously a situation that can't be applied to all the grows, but I thought it was some good insight from a reputable source.
> 
> I'll be staying away from those campfire nugs and hash though now that I know this. I have no idea where they actually were located and how close to the fire they were, but the fire damage was evident. Good looks. I'm in the midwest and those packs are going to be sold regardless. People are money hungry and couldn't give a fuck here unfortunately, especially when they've already invested X amount of dollars into the product.



That is interesting.  I bet there will be a lot of concentrate going around this year.

like you said though, it can't save everything.  IMO, if the bud got hot enough to char and burn then a lot of the thc will have been burned off.  If your crop was far enough away to only get smoke damage then I would think something like this would work fine, although I don't know enough about chemistry to say whether or not the shit in the smoke will leach into the end product.  I guess best bet is to stay away if you think it might be contaminated.


----------



## ykm420

*Anyone up for some NBA games - Xbox*

NBA2k9-15 / Gaylo reach
PM me.


----------



## w01fg4ng

I've never used a dab-mat.  Instead, I use an ashtray.      ARRGGGGGG!!


----------



## DaDankyDank

I still haven't been smoking. Finally tonight I cracked and got some claim out of my rig using no solvents, but I'm a little worried to smoke it.

One of my older cheaper rigs was pretty caked up, and I know water won't dissolve oil but I figured I'd try putting near boiling water in it (yeah dumb move could of broke it lol) and shaking the hell out of it. I usually just clean with iso and it goes down the drain. I'm personally a little weary of using iso and putting it into my body even if it all evaporated, so I figured I'd see what happened with water since I trust it. When I poured it out into a pyrex I saw some oil floating on top (most was still stuck on the walls) but I figured I'd try and evaporate it anyways. It took several hours at low heat and made my house smell really good, way better than nasty claim smoke, but I left it on way too long and when I came back it was bone dry.

This is what it looks like, and I'm honestly afraid to smoke it. I tried putting some on my dabber and flashed it with a lighter and got zero melt factor, just ash , so I'm not sure if it's oil I got back or just some bullshit residue from my water (which is clean I drink it everyday) or some other bullshit in my rig like waxes or fats from the bho. Anyways I probably destroyed most of the cannabinoids anyway because it sat there too long and I didn't care to check it often enough. Still looks cool though






Tomorrow when I have 3-4 hours to myself I'm going to try and evaporating normal clean water from the same source in a clean dish on the same heat and see if it leaves the same residue. I just feel like this shit can't be BHO or is just dried waxes/fats lol.

EDIT: Got impatient, couldn't sleep, so I decided to say fuck it and smoke it. Almost no effect (probably just some placebo lol.) RIP 3 hours of my time


----------



## Jibult

DaDankyDank said:


> I still haven't been smoking. Finally tonight I cracked and got some claim out of my rig using no solvents, but I'm a little worried to smoke it.
> 
> One of my older cheaper rigs was pretty caked up, and I know water won't dissolve oil but I figured I'd try putting near boiling water in it (yeah dumb move could of broke it lol) and shaking the hell out of it. I usually just clean with iso and it goes down the drain. I'm personally a little weary of using iso and putting it into my body even if it all evaporated, so I figured I'd see what happened with water since I trust it. When I poured it out into a pyrex I saw some oil floating on top (most was still stuck on the walls) but I figured I'd try and evaporate it anyways. It took several hours at low heat and made my house smell really good, way better than nasty claim smoke, but I left it on way too long and when I came back it was bone dry.
> 
> This is what it looks like, and I'm honestly afraid to smoke it. I tried putting some on my dabber and flashed it with a lighter and got zero melt factor, just ash , so I'm not sure if it's oil I got back or just some bullshit residue from my water (which is clean I drink it everyday) or some other bullshit in my rig like waxes or fats from the bho. Anyways I probably destroyed most of the cannabinoids anyway because it sat there too long and I didn't care to check it often enough. Still looks cool though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow when I have 3-4 hours to myself I'm going to try and evaporating normal clean water from the same source in a clean dish on the same heat and see if it leaves the same residue. I just feel like this shit can't be BHO or is just dried waxes/fats lol.
> 
> EDIT: Got impatient, couldn't sleep, so I decided to say fuck it and smoke it. Almost no effect (probably just some placebo lol.) RIP 3 hours of my time





idk but that pic's got me on the fence.

on the one hand, looks similar to some super-fine kief.


on the other hand, it just doesn't.



i'd probably smoke it.


----------



## DaDankyDank

Right? In the pile it looks ok, but all the little pieces outside the pile are weird shaped and look like table salt almost lol. It also smeared/crumbled on the parchment like the consistency of ash which you can see towards the top, it wasn't sticky at all. I'm really surprised I didn't get high though, I put it all in a bowl on top of a screen and just went for it. I thought I'd get ripped considering my tolerance has to be super low right now, but nothing lol. It had no taste to it either. 

I really don't know what it was, but my lungs feel fine and I'm positive it's some byproduct from the oil/water mix. Won't be trying that again though


----------



## w01fg4ng

Sounds like you might have cooked it too long.  It does look odd though.


I wish every oil rig was designed with a built in dip or oil catch right below the entry point for the nail.  I always try to use an oil catch, even a simple 90 degree elbow works wonders for catching most of the reclaim.


----------



## Mafioso

Personally I wouldn't smoke that.

Looks like it was over cooked or it sat too long and has began to break down.

Just my guess though.


----------



## SmokingAces

That doesn't look right at all if you ask me man.


----------



## DaDankyDank

Got some real oil today. It's a local strain that was bred here called Lemon G. It's not the candy sweet lemon terps but more the lemon sour piney kind. I'm always keeping it fresh in the raw parchment pouches which I highly recommend. Doesn't leave any texture on your slab which makes it look super clear. 

This is the same run on the raw parchment vs white offbrand textured parchment (different parts of the same uniform slab my homie just keeps his in the white)






 VS.


----------



## SmokingAces

That's the stuff alright man! I'm gassing some in the next few days, hopefully get a few grams but will be a month before it's safe to smoke.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Looks good Danky!  Have you submitted anything to PoN?  That is some nice looking oil.  I'm dabbing on midnight train bud run shatter.  It's not nearly as clear looking as yours though it is good.


I see a future with legal weed that is very similar to legal alcohol.  Someday the people who continue to work/buy illegally by choice will be but a mere niche group.  The blackmarket for pot will be somewhat similar to how an illegal moonshine distillery works today.  To me, the future is already here and it's coming for many more people.  


It won't happen today, but many tomorrows from now, I see a future of legal marijuana where people who buy pot in the blackmarket will look a lot like this:


----------



## DaDankyDank

w01fg4ng said:


> Looks good Danky!  Have you submitted anything to PoN?  That is some nice looking oil.  I'm dabbing on midnight train bud run shatter.  It's not nearly as clear looking as yours though it is good.
> 
> 
> I see a future with legal weed that is very similar to legal alcohol.  Someday the people who continue to work/buy illegally by choice will be but a mere niche group.  The blackmarket for pot will be somewhat similar to how an illegal moonshine distillery works today.  To me, the future is already here and it's coming for many more people.



Not yet. I'd like to get something up there, but I'd want it to be some flowers. I know not everyone on here are big hash guys so I'd like to continue the trend with all the other weed. I have a bunch of old pictures since I usually put everything I get on instagram, but I think a lot of them have been posted on the old social thread. I need to get something more current and it's hard since I'm not around as much flowers as I used to be. 

I also can see the black market fading out once legalization happens. We're about to potentially pass here next month, and all my grower buddies are already freaking out. If it does pass they have about a year before everything is built and gets set up, so it's time to go hard and enjoy the last year before they lose X amount of customers and income.

Even though I'm against it passing, the arguments on my side in recent debates make me feel ashamed. It's a bunch of old people twisting facts and making bullshit up about Colorado. Main points they have are guys didn't reach your estimated tax revenues (pretty sure that wasn't true and there was a ridiculous amount of money made for the State), Crime has gone up (pretty sure that's bullshit), and there's been a massive rise in 12-17 year olds smoking and a 40% increase in school suspensions because of legalization (pretty sure youth smoking went down). They also said all sick people already have the FDA approved medicines to treat their health problems with (also bullshit) and marinol is legal here and just as good as any other cannabis based medicine (complete bullshit).

This is one of their "discussions" trying to convince people to vote no, and I could only watch about 20 minutes before I had to turn it off.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DaDankyDank said:


> Not yet. I'd like to get something up there, but I'd want it to be some flowers. I know not everyone on here are big hash guys so I'd like to continue the trend with all the other weed. I have a bunch of old pictures since I usually put everything I get on instagram, but I think a lot of them have been posted on the old social thread. I need to get something more current and it's hard since I'm not around as much flowers as I used to be.


Cool man.  It looks like a piece thread has also been started here that you might be interested in.  I might post a couple to that thread if I can get it together.



> I also can see the black market fading out once legalization happens. We're about to potentially pass here next month, and all my grower buddies are already freaking out. If it does pass they have about a year before everything is built and gets set up, so it's time to go hard and enjoy the last year before they lose X amount of customers and income.


Ohio's situation is different though because of the monolopy thing.  I honestly believe if the monolopy thing passes and stays that your blackmarket will not be changed much.  The biggest hit on the blackmarket for CO is the competition brought in by lowering prices over time and increasing companies.  You can't do that with a monopoly so it's likely that they won't even bother to get that good to be considered a threat to the blackmarket business.

When legalization first started in CO, yes it was overpriced and the blackmarket was still better and I continued to use it for many months while it was totally legal.  However, after more stores opened up with different owners prices started to drop.  They haven't really stopped dropping either and it's to the point where the blackmarket is completely obsolete for me.



> Even though I'm against it passing, the arguments on my side in recent debates make me feel ashamed. It's a bunch of old people twisting facts and making bullshit up about Colorado. Main points they have are guys didn't reach your estimated tax revenues (pretty sure that wasn't true and there was a ridiculous amount of money made for the State), Crime has gone up (pretty sure that's bullshit), and there's been a massive rise in 12-17 year olds smoking and a 40% increase in school suspensions because of legalization (pretty sure youth smoking went down). They also said all sick people already have the FDA approved medicines to treat their health problems with (also bullshit) and marinol is legal here and just as good as any other cannabis based medicine (complete bullshit).
> 
> This is one of their "discussions" trying to convince people to vote no, and I could only watch about 20 minutes before I had to turn it off.


OK so I could only make it 4 minutes before I wanted to punch the crazy out of her.

Also the other points you brought up are very twisted like you said.  Technically, we didn't reach our projected estimation but that means jack shit because of how much we actually made.  We made so much money off of taxes that the State has to give it back to us.  So what if our estimate was slightly off, that's why it's called an estimate.  I'm still going to see that money come back to me.

I would expect crime to go up because of the amount of people who have moved here.  That's one thing that I miss about the old Colorado.  Rent use to be easy and cheap to come by.  Not any more.  But that's life isn't it?  So what.


----------



## PotatoMan

organized my mind today on some mushrooms. the trip was going decent until i took a bong rip and god damned did it bring out the magic.

now it's sunday and in a few hours i can enjoy my kratom.


----------



## Mafioso

yeah this video goes perfectly with the song.  I don't know what to think about this guy.  whatever it is he is trying to do he is doing it well.


----------



## SmokingAces

Just watching Weed Country season 1 ep 1 after a friend recommended it. Pretty impressed with it so far.

Also here's some BHO I made from shade leaves of OG kush the other day. Seems to be quite a good return of oil for a useless pile of shaders.


















Edit : I'll update with a pic of the BHO anonmgur is timing out at the mo guys!


----------



## Mafioso

did you make your own tube? looks like stainless from the picture.

I like your high tech stand lol


----------



## SmokingAces

Yeah it's stainless steal man.
Anonmgur keeps going 113 line error when I try to upload the final pic. It's not much but the colour of it is very nice, and it's interesting I pulled stuff of this quality back from shade leaves most people would bin.

Anyone got a better anon image hosting site? One that doesn't require an email or account.


----------



## w01fg4ng

I've extracted some decent stuff out of fan leaves before.  I would usually throw the fan leaves and trim together into one pile for making iso oil or cannabutter.  Always got potent product to make it worth the effort.  

Just finished the last of my Chem D shatter, and I'm thinking about smoking some Purple Chem flower.  The Purple Chem has a very similar lineage to the 303 Kush but the chemdawg taken is a different cut.  So much chem, so little time.


----------



## SmokingAces

Well yeah man. For sure to throw away fan leaves would be a waste it seems. 




That's what I've extracted from a pile of leaves which would otherwise be good for nothing. It smells just as magnificent as any iceolator or bubble hashes I've seen. I did this before with good effect it tasted like a Moroccan or something but a deluxe version it was so strong that you could only smoke one or two pipes with a thin layer on the top of the weed and you'd be on another planet. 
In the picture has only been drying for 4 days there is still butane in it I will probably leave it another 1-3 weeks before smoking to be on the safe side. Once it's gone like shatter, brittle and hard. I don't bother doing the Pyrex dish method to make one crystal it's probably worth it if you were doing a lot I guess.


----------



## Felonious Monk

^dude, please don't smoke that.  I don't know if you live in a medical state or not but smoking BHO that hasn't been put under a vacuum is neurotoxic.  How much is impossible to say, but dabbing residual butane is not a good idea.  BHO does not fully purge without added heat and/or lowered atmospheric pressure.  It'll likely still be 5000PPM after 3 weeks.  Just buy one of those cheap vacuum chamber setups, they're like $150 and you'll save yourself 1000s on medical expenses in the long run.

It is a nice color though, using fresh material makes all the difference.

EDIT: If you can't do anything else, at least decarb/purge it in your oven.


----------



## DaDankyDank

I'm about 8 beers deep tonight, but today was a good day.

I talked to Todd McCormick about issue 3 here in Ohio and shared 6 messages back and forth. It was truly a humbling experience talking to a cannabis legend. He's a child cancer survivor, major cannabis activist in California, and helped Jack Herer with The Emperor Wears No Clothes. He's also appeared on the Joe Rogan podcast, Hash Church every week, produced the movie The Union as well as Culture High.

He's actually changed my mind on issue 3 if anyone remembers how I was so against it. I really should be voting yes for the people, and give everyone safe consistent access here. It's really a much better plan than what we have now, and chances are they're going to not really abide by plant counts and dry material accounts unless you're selling it on the black market (Atleast I hope so.) He brought up a good point on how there's no amount of alcohol you're allowed to have, no amount of guns people own, and no ammunition law. There's a good chance in the future they won't really care about plant count or dry material count unless you're selling it to the black market. Although it will be in our constitution here in Ohio, I hope they'll be more lenient and relaxed towards people who aren't selling cannabis for profit. We'll see how everything works out though.



Sid said:


> Anyone got a better anon image hosting site? One that doesn't require an email or account.



imgur. It's all I use and what most people use on reddit. No registration required just need to have pic saved on computer.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Yo Sid, I agree with everything Monk said.



DaDankyDank said:


> He brought up a good point on how there's no amount of alcohol you're allowed to have, no amount of guns people own, and no ammunition law. There's a good chance in the future they won't really care about plant count or dry material count unless you're selling it to the black market. Although it will be in our constitution here in Ohio, I hope they'll be more lenient and relaxed towards people who aren't selling cannabis for profit. We'll see how everything works out though.


That's cool that you have reconsidered your position and specifically this is an interesting point.

When I had my med card the standard was similar to what the rec is today (6 total plants) but I easily had my doctor recommend me 24 plants by request.  I kind of went grow crazy and actually used that amount at one point but it's not even necessary for most personal applications.

Anyway, I agree.


----------



## SmokingAces

Felonious Monk said:


> ^dude, please don't smoke that.  I don't know if you live in a medical state or not but smoking BHO that hasn't been put under a vacuum is neurotoxic.  How much is impossible to say, but dabbing residual butane is not a good idea.  BHO does not fully purge without added heat and/or lowered atmospheric pressure.  It'll likely still be 5000PPM after 3 weeks.  Just buy one of those cheap vacuum chamber setups, they're like $150 and you'll save yourself 1000s on medical expenses in the long run.
> 
> It is a nice color though, using fresh material makes all the difference.
> 
> EDIT: If you can't do anything else, at least decarb/purge it in your oven.



Ive not smoked any yet. Last time I left it a month before smoking. I'm in the U.K... Interesting I'll look into it, thanks for this piece of information, as I did not know, I knew of the vacuum just didn't realise it was so necessary.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Sid said:


> Ive not smoked any yet. Last time I left it a month before smoking. I'm in the U.K... Interesting I'll look into it, thanks for this piece of information, as I did not know, I knew of the vacuum just didn't realise it was so necessary.



Yeah man, something like this is all you need (just add a small refrigeration vacuum pump, found at Harbor Freight or w/e).  My friend makes BHO with a similar set-up, cost him under $500 and his oil has tested under 100PPM of butane.

http://www.bestvaluevacs.com/1-6flat-chamber.html?gclid=COXNocGU7cgCFREoaQodp7kF_Q

Might not compare to the $5000 CLS set-ups in some ways, but if you're making small personal quantities, a small setup will do you just fine to protect your health and safety.


----------



## PotatoMan

this dude I know probably lives the worst stoner life. he's insanely obese and smokes like 20+ joints full of hash, wax, kief, weed and fuanta. eats huge portions of food. I'm talking 2footlong subs.

shit's potent af. but I mean to each their own. he smokes me out a lot these days.


----------



## SmokingAces

Felonious Monk said:


> Yeah man, something like this is all you need (just add a small refrigeration vacuum pump, found at Harbor Freight or w/e).  My friend makes BHO with a similar set-up, cost him under $500 and his oil has tested under 100PPM of butane.
> 
> http://www.bestvaluevacs.com/1-6flat-chamber.html?gclid=COXNocGU7cgCFREoaQodp7kF_Q
> 
> Might not compare to the $5000 CLS set-ups in some ways, but if you're making small personal quantities, a small setup will do you just fine to protect your health and safety.



Thanks very much for all the info man  you've genuinely saved my health. I've done some googling and I'm amazed I had never heard of this before. 
Looks like I will have to buy one of them. Although I'll be looking for one shipped from the UK i think.


----------



## Mafioso

what about the butane you inhale when you smoke a pipe or bong?  I've heard it's something around 200ppm on an average hit from a pipe.


----------



## wallywogs

*Whatcha doing*

Wife is tucked away in bed and I am ripped and watching last weeks Saturday Night Live.  Gonna smoke some more in a bit.  As aside it is fucking awesome living in Vancouver.  Went to the Cannabis Clinic today and picked up a whole bunch of stuff.  It was awesome.


----------



## PotatoMan

merged.


----------



## SmokingAces

Mafioso said:


> what about the butane you inhale when you smoke a pipe or bong?  I've heard it's something around 200ppm on an average hit from a pipe.



Yeah that's mad to think. I only smoke pipes now really aswell. The odd blunt. I wonder is it better to only smoke blunts in that case? Vapourizer isn't really my thing.


----------



## Jibult

we're all gonna die some day


----------



## Mafioso

Sid said:


> Yeah that's mad to think. I only smoke pipes now really aswell. The odd blunt. I wonder is it better to only smoke blunts in that case? Vapourizer isn't really my thing.



It is kinda wild, but at the same time if you think about all the other shit in the smoke we inhale.. a little butane isn't the biggest area of concern.  None the less, it can't be healthy.  I prefer joints but that has a lot to do with the fact I like to smoke a lot and used to smoke cigarettes.  Vaporizing is definitely the least detrimental but it is a different high.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Jibult said:


> we're all gonna die some day



as my dear old mother used to say, "life sucks and then you die, fuck it all and lets get high"


----------



## Jibult

Burnt Offerings said:


> as my dear old mother used to say, "life sucks and then you die, fuck it all and lets get high"





I wish my mom would've told me stuff like that growing up.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Sorry to all our Ohio members that get arrested for cannabis possession, but I'm fucking glad y'all voted down Issue #3!  Fuck corporate cannabis!  the stuff in the stores would have been shit anyway.  

I'm just glad those assholes wasted all that money, just to show that you can't do social justice reforms without actually including social justice (or the grassroots) in your plan.


----------



## CosmicG

I really don't understand pot smokers/growers in Ohio that voted no on issue 3. We would have been able to legally go to a store to buy weed, and grow up to four plants for personal use. Who cares if it is monoploized? People are going to do what they do anyway, what is the difference?


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ Issue 2 passed, which means that even if Issue 3 passed it would be shot down anyway.

It sucks that it's not legal, but I really do think a monopoly would sour the experience for the consumer.

Since Issue 2 passed, this type of scenario can never happen again for Ohio, however a MUCH better scenario can now happen for Ohio:

Legal weed without a monopoly.  It's in the cards.  Patience.


----------



## Mafioso

Yeah I agree I don't really see how monopolized weed would do any good for the average consumer.  What would benefit them is it no longer being a crime to posses and consume.  I think the cap they are setting on personal grows is pretty low too, seems to benefit a monopoly structure.


----------



## PotatoMan

imo, they should just decriminalize it US wide and put limits to how many plants you can grow and how much you can possess. i've never been supportive of completely legalizing it.

all drugs should receive this same treatment^

for some reason i think if it was legal then weed will change as we know it.


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ How do you expect a plant limit or fully allow possession without legalization?  That's not possible.

Decriminalization is the first step in the right direction though I agree.  

For Colorado, decriminalization happened in 2006.  What that meant for CO in 2006 is that you could get a ticket for possession but you wouldn't go to jail.  To legally hold or grow in Colorado, it was not possible until 2014.

And yes, legal weed changes the game completely.  It's made everything better.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Yeah, legalization will change weed all right. It will make it even more awesome.

I've really seen nothing but positive changes in the market in either Colorado or Alaska (the state I live in) since legalization.


----------



## CosmicG

I just really had high hopes for it passing lol. Even my dad was excited about the possibility of legal weed happening sooner rather then later. He doesn't smoke on the regular because my mom is paranoid about the fact that it is illegal and blahblahblah. Because of this I have never had the privilege of getting baked with my parents, which is something I am definitely looking forward to. Plus I really wanted to start growing, but the lady won't allow it while it is still illegal. Ah...oh well. Everything good comes to those who wait, right?


----------



## Mafioso

I've heard you can still be fired from a job for testing positive for thc on a drug test... anyone out there in colorado or washington know if this is true or not?


----------



## DaDankyDank

Mafioso said:


> I've heard you can still be fired from a job for testing positive for thc on a drug test... anyone out there in colorado or washington know if this is true or not?




I know it's true for Colorado that it's up to the individual companies if they want to drug test or not and have their own policies in place for handling it. Not sure about Washington.

As an Ohioian I'm glad issue 3 didn't pass, but it wouldn't of been the end of the world if it did either. We have people here who need it NOW, Ohio's #1 cause of death is opiates surpassing car accidents and suicide. People shouldn't be going to jail and having legal trouble over a plant. People should have the right to use cannabis if they choose to do so. I'm sure we can all agree on that. 

Having restrictions on grows and amounts of dried material isn't cool with me though. Especially if we aren't allowed to enter the market anyways. I think you should be able to grow whatever you want and if you get caught selling it you face penalties, but just because you're over a plant count or material amount is bullshit IMO. 4 plant and 8 oz limit was already setting us up for failure in my opinion too. From what I understand it's pretty reasonable that you can pull a lot more than a half pound off 4 plants and a bunch new growers would of ended up breaking the law completely on accident. Kind of fucked. 

Waiting for 2016 though, we have other more reasonable groups already working on it such as OTEP. Would love to see something on the federal level happen more though. We'll see.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Some jobs have federal regulations so it's not possible to separate the two.

For example, BNSF is railroad owned by the federal government that supplies jobs in several states including Colorado.  In the 1970s/1980s, many workers were not only drinking and smoking but there were high as shit on you name it and noone said anything.  Today, most signalmen/engineers etc working for BNSF get randoms and are fired for anything even alcohol positive (I'm not joking at all).

So, even if/when it goes legal on a federal level, there will still be companies (like BNSF) that don't give a shit about your recreational life and care more about protecting the lives of others (which makes sense, no?)


----------



## Mafioso

I've heard similar stories about many trades during that same time doing the same type of stuff.  Probably one of the reasons for work place drug testing today.

It's understandable for federal jobs obviously, and perhaps some more dangerous jobs- but I have never heard of someone being fired for testing positive for opiates or benzos if they had a prescription.  Seems a little hypocritical to me.  Legally I don't think someone can be discriminated against in the workplace for using a drug prescribed to them by a doctor.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> I've heard similar stories about many trades during that same time doing the same type of stuff.  Probably one of the reasons for work place drug testing today.
> 
> It's understandable for federal jobs obviously, and perhaps some more dangerous jobs- but I have never heard of someone being fired for testing positive for opiates or benzos if they had a prescription.  Seems a little hypocritical to me.  Legally I don't think someone can be discriminated against in the workplace for using a drug prescribed to them by a doctor.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.





I wouldn't call it discrimination, really, but it depends on what you do. Company I work for? If you're a driver and prescribed anything they deem questionable, they're most likely not gonna let you drive. I've seen one dude get put inside the building because he was on fucking anti-depressants, man.


----------



## Mafioso

well as far as I know they can't fire you or lay you off simply because of the medication you are on.

How does you work know that the guy is on anti-depressants if he didn't tell them?  I've never heard of drug screening for anti-depressants.


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> well as far as I know they can't fire you or lay you off simply because of the medication you are on.
> 
> How does you work know that the guy is on anti-depressants if he didn't tell them?  I've never heard of drug screening for anti-depressants.






OHHHHH yeah, being fired. That's different from what I mentioned in my last post.

Where I work, if you're already hired and taking prescription medication they deem unacceptable to drive on, they're going to keep you employed but put you in a warehouse/distribution center.



I haven't seen a single soul *fired* for their prescriptions.... I've just seen job duties change because of them (essentially going from a $33/hr driving job to a $10/hr inside-the-building job.... pretty shitty deal, tbh.) I'd think being terminated because of prescription medication use *would* be discrimination, though.


----------



## SmokingAces

Some interesting conversation about the situation in Ohio in this thread. While I'm based in the UK and don't know the ins and outs of what's happening there, our neighbour country Ireland has just decriminalised all drugs and is working towards having centres with treatment programmes for heroin. And that is pretty much the way I too would like to see it go. 

What you guys are saying about limiting people to 4 plants or 8 Oz of dry being failed from the get go is right. In an organised system of continuous growing 8 Oz of dry may not be enough between harvests I think double that would be more like it as plants take between 7-16 weeks to flower depending on strain. Also where in the 4 plants rule do they factor in cuttings? I think Mafioso hit the nail on the head this system benefits the corporations who wanted to be involved. It's not a well thought out policy for people to be self sufficient. Which I think would be a better thing. It's not like there is a cap on how many bottles of spirits one can buy, which we all know full well are much more dangerous than cannabis.

 What's the worst that could happen even allowing a team of qualified licensed people to grow a premium medicinal quality crop for each neighbourhood? And get the community involved. Teach people how to grow great marijuanna. It could be a booming industry and improve people's lives in the working classes. Give people have very little a focus and some work. Stoners seem to function together in communities. Everyone's happy. It's nothing like a community of drinkers who want to fight all the time. I know I'm talking in a very idealistic manor but that's the way it should be.

 I hope the people in Ohio are rewarded for their patience. It was a tough call to make but hopefully they will get the right result next time.


----------



## herbavore

Uruguay legalized pot in this way: everyone can grow up to six plants for personal use. The only commercial grower is the government and the only purpose of that is to provide pot to the pharmacies for those who can't/don't grow their own. Prices are negligible. No seeds can be patented. No one makes a killing. No hype, no advertising. Pot for people, pure and simple.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Uruguay has the cheapest pot in the world by far, that and the whole country legalizing weed is pretty special.  

Leaving the only commercial growing to the government is not the best idea though.  Even though the government can grow pot super cheap, so can the black market over there.  There competition is not going to be the healthiest because of it and I think they might actually lose a lot of money to the blackmarket because of this.  If they allowed a free market, the people would end up making stuff that actually is better than the blackmarket because they wouldn't be burdened by the limitations set by the government and people would stop going there because of it.

A free market is where it's at y'all.


----------



## Jibult

herbavore said:


> Uruguay legalized pot in this way: everyone can grow up to six plants for personal use. The only commercial grower is the government and the only purpose of that is to provide pot to the pharmacies for those who can't/don't grow their own. Prices are negligible. No seeds can be patented. No one makes a killing. No hype, no advertising. Pot for people, pure and simple.






The Uruguayan president (if that's what they call it) is the fucking man, dude. I even read a story several months ago about him and his wife picking up a random hitchhiker and detouring to give him a ride to where he was going.


US leaders could learn a thing or two from that guy.... could probably teach him a thing or two, too, but still, I only hear good things about Uruguay whenever it's in the news.


----------



## Mafioso

I don't really understand the limits being imposed.  If everyone was able to grow as much of it whenever they wanted then there would be no reason for a black market.  Some people might even tell you that setting limits is exactly what will drive the black market- creating a scarcity simply because of a law which will drive the price up or keep it artificially high, which is what lures people to partake in the black market.

Idk, I think the limit has to do with the fact that the government is already making money from pot via the drug war.  They can't just outright legalize it because in a financial reality, that would destroy some government agencies if not severely impact their budget.  Many places already accept the fact that it can be used medicinally and some even recreationally.  The only real contention that I see in most places has to do with money, not the safety or nature of cannabis.  Such is politics tho.


----------



## SmokingAces

Spot on with that last paragraph mate.


----------



## Mafioso

ah man friday decided to stay in to save money(or not spend it at least... is there a difference?) eating left over pizza and drinking some orange soda.  got some really nice purple though and already had a few beers so my eyes are getting pretty heavy already anyways. 

am i too lazy to have a wank...? only time will tell...


----------



## Mafioso

Sid said:


> Spot on with that last paragraph mate.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Gaz_hmmmm your inbox is full.


----------



## Thomas29

Nice Man. I Am Enjoying Myself Right Now too ON sOME Benzos and Strong Cannabis Bud Smoke From My Bong And Joints Though.


----------



## Jibult

Fallout 4 comes out tomorrow. 


So excited. I'm gonna smoke myself into a coma and time travel to tomorrow. Later guys.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Just ordered a bubbler to replace the one I broke over 4 years ago!?! A little overdue and snagged with pocket change to boot :D

Tonight I'm hitting some 303 Kush wax on the banger and some Purple Chem flower on the bong.


----------



## PotatoMan

screw a bubbler, man :D, bongs all the way.

finally got some legit LSD , so excited to try it out this weekend. some mind maintenance is well over due 8(


----------



## w01fg4ng

The last time I did L, the only worry we had about it not being legit was it simply being nothing.  We didn't have to worry about dying because it was another chemical.  The good ol days.  Sex is better on DMT/ayahuasca though.  I admit to hording psychedelics.  I don't really trip anymore, suppose I should eventually do the rest of this DMT and MXE I've held onto for about 5 years now.  Not like there's much left anyway.

I'm on tolerance break until I get my new pipe.


----------



## SmokingAces

I've decided to cut down the amount I'm smoking. Some days I was smoking like 2-3 grams myself. 10+ pipes a day.

Not smoking now until 3pm and I've only had 3 shared so far. I will have another 1-2 to myself after dinner and that's me. I'm not worried much about any negative effects it's just the amount of smoking in general is not good for me.


----------



## Mafioso

2-3 grams a day is pretty normal for me tbh.  I agree it is a lot of smoke to be inhaling.  I've been trying to transition to wax but then I start smoking a gram or two of wax a day.  I need someone to take all my weed away for a month so my tolerance will go back down.

the struggle is real my friends.


----------



## PotatoMan

get melatonin mates!

i've realized weed doesn't affect me very significantly in terms of failing in life but it does impair me from doing anything constructive unless it's light course-work or something.

my main problem with weed is not having the money for it lol. so i take melatonin in the nights i can't smoke. the vivid dreams it produces it literally something i look forward to .

otherwise i have a friend who smokes and ungodly amount and is always by one of my main locations i smoke at. he's gotten to the point where he puts wax, kief, hash, fuanta and weed in it. like every joint so once i'm around him i get smoked out for free. i prob smoke wed-sunday every week. only over the weekend is the weed paid for by myself.


----------



## SmokingAces

Two hits of a pipe of very high end sativa based shatter on top of the premium colas of OG kush. Really is so strong, much stronger than iceolator even, taste is incredible


----------



## Mafioso

patriotism is great and all but damn it seems like the public is WAY too war hungry.  We all know that terrorism is bad but I don't think the solution is more violence, death and destruction.  I am of the opinion that it is war and violence that breeds terrorist to begin with.  The war on terrorism is just as ironic as the war on drugs.  In the end, it is more often than not the victims of these wars that join the opposing side.

/end rant. begin live resin dab.


----------



## Felonious Monk

I posted this quote to my Facebook 4 years ago today, it came up under the "On This Day" this morning.  I thought it was appropriate

There is no flag big enough to cover the shame of killing innocent people.

Off to a rosin dab for me.

Anyone else ever check out functional art glass shows?  I was at the JD Maplesden show last night in Malibu and the work was simply incredible.  There was an $8000 Fear and Loathing piece that I'll post a picture of if I can figure out how.  Collaboration between JD and Hoobs.


----------



## Mafioso

fuckin a man that about sums it up right there.  

This whole "WE GOT YOUR BACK PARIS MY NIGGA" seems like it will quickly translate into "blood for blood before they come at us" and "not on our soil".... When in reality, the bombing in Paris was a tragedy, yes, but it was a symptom or consequence of something much greater.  The middle east is a wasp nest that has been getting poked by sticks from every major military force and corporation for the last 50+ years.  Or another analogy might be that the middle east is a gold mine that we, and other major military forces have been stacking loads of dynamite and C4 by the ton for the last 50+ years, and every now and then one of those bricks of explosives gets hurled back to places like Paris.

As it always is in history, history will soon be forgotten.

Ok that was the short version. fucccck.

Tried some 4aco dmt today.. just a low dose.  Not like I had expected, but not in a bad way at all.  It felt pretty psychedelic but I didn't feel as mind fucked, like a light mushroom trip but more energetic and clear headed high.  Pretty pleasant.. def going to try again.

These live resin dabs though oh my... off to go cough myself into bliss


----------



## Mafioso

mmmmm wowowowow

chillin reallin hard on some lsd... very psychedelic just typing this sentence up haha....

Here is to not letting the all the madness in the world drive us all completely mad!

peace, buds, and grub


----------



## Jibult

I always felt like I was getting lost in a computer screen when I'd chill online waiting for my hit to peak (same deal with mirrors, too)



Mouse cursor trails are so much fun when you're 15 and tripping. ^_^ Haven't dosed any hallucinogen in damn near a decade, though.... feel like my mind's too fragile nowadays to handle that kind of fuckery.


----------



## 4meSM

Have a good trip mafioso!
The come up is my least favorite part of the trip, usually like to stay as busy as possible or do something creative to avoid overthinking about how much time has passed.

Been smoking hash all night, gonna one more spliff


----------



## Mafioso

damn acid and benzos are fucking heaven. took 8 hits and like 20 .5mg ativans.


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> damn acid and benzos are fucking heaven. took 8 hits and like 20 .5mg ativans.





Whoa, really?!

That's a lot of drugs, man, lol.


----------



## Mafioso

it was over the course of like 36 hours or something like that.  I popped most the ativans on the second day of tripping without sleep.  Started to see creepy crawlers everywhere.

Off to vegas for the weekend, going to fry balls out there as well.


----------



## Jibult

Truuuuuue.


I always thought (but never tried myself) that benzo's were like an abort-mission pill for bad acid trips. Never would've thought the two would combine well because of that. Probably worked *wonders* to take the edge off the comedown/crash, though.


----------



## DaDankyDank

I just got mindfucked. I found my professor on instagram, and dude makes crazy sculptures and pipes and sells them on the side of teaching. I want to hit him up so bad and ask him why he's teaching business when he's such a good artist, but my instagram is flooded with pictures of hash and weed in a illegal state lol. He also plays in a jam band which is pretty dope. Would be fucked if he reported me to the university for some reason, but if he's selling pipes, and by his friends in his pictures, I highly doubt he would. The dude must be cool with weed since I found him from similiar followers and it was a legalization page, but I'm still a little hesitant about hitting him up. Semester ends December 14th and I'm going to make a commitment to get him some fiiiiiire hash once I'm done with his class.


----------



## Mafioso

DaDanky, just casually mention how you think his art is dope and see what he says.  If he gets weirded out you can just play it off, if he is stoked about it just tell him whats up.

Just took another dose... things are starting to look a little strange


----------



## Jibult

northern lights' got me high as fuck right now off a single kief-topped bowl



like....

I feel like I just faced a j....



some of the best shit I've had in a long time.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Scored a free wax pen (great travel piece) this weekend and some CO2 honey oil.  

The honey oil has my anxiety in check while keeping me relaxed.  It reminds me of dutch moonshine full melt hash from the dam.  It's great being able to drink one beer and easily stop because the honey oil has me chilled so hard.  Sleep like a baby on this stuff too.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Obligatory shot of the free score(s) made this weedend.








This is my yearly collection/about to sell them back to the stores weedtainers.  They still smell even though they are empty.

*NSFW*:


----------



## Mafioso

wow that is an impressive collection of containers you have there.  i count 80+.

That pen with the oil in the syringe looks pretty dope.  Probably makes loading the pen on the go a lot easier.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Mafioso said:


> wow that is an impressive collection of containers you have there.  i count 80+.


Thanks man.  It's mostly from flower purchases but often oil and edibles are put in those things too.



> That pen with the oil in the syringe looks pretty dope.  Probably makes loading the pen on the go a lot easier.


It does.  

I ended up buying 22 grams (one syringe is one gram--the one in pic is about half finished) while they had a 60% off sale so they ended up giving me an extra as another hook up.

I've been mostly dabbing the honey oil.  It isn't as strong as my usual wax or shatter that I get, but it's got a different feel that is pleasant and at that price I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Mafioso

Do you happen to know the thc percentage on the oil?  I would think they mix it with glycerol or whatever to make it more fluid.


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ They are from a couple different batches so they vary some from about 40-60% THC/THCA and .2 - 2% CBD/A/CBDN, so it is clearly weaker than most BHO waxes, however I'm not so sure that CO2 waxes themselves are very strong to begin with.  Most I've dabbed on were around the 65% range, so a little lower than most BHO I have seen.


----------



## Mafioso

w01fg4ng said:


> ^ They are from a couple different batches so they vary some from about 40-60% THC/THCA and .2 - 2% CBD/A/CBDN, so it is clearly weaker than most BHO waxes, however I'm not so sure that CO2 waxes themselves are very strong to begin with.  Most I've dabbed on were around the 65% range, so a little lower than most BHO I have seen.



Yeah, that's interesting.. you said there were CO2 extractions for sure?  I've heard that alcohol extractors produce a finish product that is much more "liquidy" than BHO and much more suitable fore use in a vape pen.  Idk about CO2 extractions other than they usually have a little lower thc content but a higher terpene content.

Was the 40% stuff also the stuff with the 2% cbd/a/n?

Sounds like some really good oil either way.  How is the taste?


----------



## w01fg4ng

It's definitely CO2 extracted.  It taste like most bubble hash or heat-extracted honey oil I've had in the past.  It's a very generic taste, no sign of terps unfortunately.  

CO2 extractions naturally have a lower terpene content because terps are water soluble and water is seen as a bad thing in CO2 extractions.  For this reason, CO2 waxes are generally tasteless and for THAT reason, terpenes are often re-introduced (at least I think it's popular in California?) to the product after it's made.

All CO2 oil and wax I have had to date are tasteless.  The terps are shot and have not been re-introduced as many places in CA do.  I'm actually very interested in trying some of Cali's CO2 terp waxes.  They sound fun, I mean who wouldn't want to make their wax taste like any terp they want?

You are right that it's easier to get the liquid consistency with something like a QWISO, but I've seen BHO that is hard as a rock to stuff that looks like diarrhea (I know, gross but usually BHO with liquid consistency is pretty bad news).  

The batch with over 2% CBD is the one that has the higher THC content of 60%.  Both batches cost the same though, so that was a little weird.


----------



## Mafioso

w01fg4ng said:


> It's definitely CO2 extracted.  It taste like most bubble hash or heat-extracted honey oil I've had in the past.  It's a very generic taste, no sign of terps unfortunately.
> 
> CO2 extractions naturally have a lower terpene content because terps are water soluble and water is seen as a bad thing in CO2 extractions.  For this reason, CO2 waxes are generally tasteless and for THAT reason, terpenes are often re-introduced (at least I think it's popular in California?) to the product after it's made.
> 
> All CO2 oil and wax I have had to date are tasteless.  The terps are shot and have not been re-introduced as many places in CA do.  I'm actually very interested in trying some of Cali's CO2 terp waxes.  They sound fun, I mean who wouldn't want to make their wax taste like any terp they want?
> 
> You are right that it's easier to get the liquid consistency with something like a QWISO, but I've seen BHO that is hard as a rock to stuff that looks like diarrhea (I know, gross but usually BHO with liquid consistency is pretty bad news).
> 
> The batch with over 2% CBD is the one that has the higher THC content of 60%.  Both batches cost the same though, so that was a little weird.



I bet all the "clear" oils that were going around were just CO2 extraction.  I remember smoking some 70/g stuff from harborside and it didn't get me much high than some bubble has we were smoking on at the time. And it was also mostly tasteless and had very little smell.  My guess is some CO2 extraction with no terps, looking back.

I think the reason some oil makers say using alcohol extraction methods for use in vape pens is because it produces in general a fluid like finish product, even the cleanest and highly refined product.  With BHO, IME the stuff that has been adequately purged usually starts to solidfy to a point where it can no longer be used in cartridges without being watered down.

But that is crazy that they have the 60%thc and 2%cbd in the same oil, I bet the high on the stuff is really smooth but still strong. 

Last week my friend had some type of wax, probably CO2 extraction, that had different terpenes added to it.  It was a fairly clear consistency but smelled EXACTLY like grape candy. like dead on. tasted just like it too.  Didn't really smell or taste like weed at all, very strange the first time.  Personally I didn't care for the grape flavor but I think it is pretty cool and won't be long until extractions with foreign terpenes are all over the place.  Some lemon flavor would be delicious.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Bro, that sounds right.  

I haven't dented the higher end batch at this point lol.  Looking at the ratios and percentages of what I've been dabbing, this "CBD oil" is going to rock on.  That's actually the title they have (first time I've bought anything from a store without an official strain name attached...) the name of the higher end honey oil is just "CBD oil" lol but yeah it's higher than normal I'm not sure 2% is worthy of that name but then again everything is relative.


----------



## Mafioso

cbd, the new holy grail....


fuck I am high as shitballs on jupiters moons.  took some 4aco-dmt to cure the afternoon bordom, ran into a girl who gave me some blow to help her move- which mixes nicely with the 4aco ime.  friend gave me some ativan to slow things down at the end here... everything seems to have working nicely.

good day and good night blue light. :]


----------



## Jibult

Don't mean to fuck up y'all's wax convo so just don't mind me if y'all wanna carry on, but this shit too funny....


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ lol that's awesome 



Mafioso said:


> cbd, the new holy grail....


It's not always easy or cheap that's for sure...




> fuck I am high as shitballs on jupiters moons.  took some 4aco-dmt to cure the afternoon bordom, ran into a girl who gave me some blow to help her move- which mixes nicely with the 4aco ime.  friend gave me some ativan to slow things down at the end here... everything seems to have working nicely.
> 
> good day and good night blue light. :]


4aco was nice from what I remember, but that was when I was doing heroin so I don't remember much.


----------



## Mafioso

w01fg4ng said:


> ^ lol that's awesome
> 
> 
> It's not always easy or cheap that's for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 4aco was nice from what I remember, but that was when I was doing heroin so I don't remember much.



lol yeah 4aco is pretty smooth, kind of like a mushroom trip without all the puking and confusion.  I'm sure at higher levels it is much more disassociate but lower level doses and I'm able to talk to people and feel mostly normal, besides the fact that I know I"m on drugs. Compared to acid where it feels like everyone sees im on drugs the second they look at me.


----------



## bingey

got some s 5 haze never heard of this strain before but it packs a punch.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Nevada, California, Massachusetts, Michigan, Arizona, Vermont, Maine, Missouri and Rhode Island are all up to bat next year for full on legalization.  Florida is also voting on MMJ next year.

2016 is going to be another good year for us.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Let's see which initiatives get on the ballot in California.  I'm perfectly willing to vote against a bullshit moneygrab bill if it's not truly progressive.  We have a utopian medical system at the moment, which is JUST getting regulated, so maybe we need some time to make sure medicine is down pat before we try to make enough for everyone.


----------



## Mafioso

being that the only reason it is on the ballet in the first place has a lot to do with the same people who are now wanting to monopolize it...i can see it going either way.


----------



## Mafioso

too many drugs need sleeps now


----------



## w01fg4ng

I dunno.  I'm pumped about Florida MMJ for some reason rn.


----------



## Jibult

this is how i feel every day, you guys


----------



## drug_mentor

I am totally down with drinking before work but what is this light shit? If you are gonna do it you may as well do it properly.


----------



## Jibult

lol bro, that's a big guy in the video. Probably watchin' his weight or somethin'.


----------



## drug_mentor

Maybe he should switch to vodka or somethin'.


----------



## Jibult

Friday afternoon and I'm smokin' some tree and watching.... fuckin'..... Yu-Gi-Oh, lmao.


Fuck you, don't judge me.


----------



## stayhealthy970

U -GAY- HOE , JK  I watched it all the time when I was younger ( never high )

picking up a half of some ghost trainwreck #9 tested at 28.7~ 30% THC-A
2% CBG

An alil Tangerine haze tested at 21.3~23.1%


----------



## Jibult

yeah... this mother fucker Bardock Obama posted enough vague Yu-Gi-Oh references on facebook that I figured what the fuck and gave it a shot once I caught all the way up on One Piece.



Never seen it before, and it's kind of lame, tbh.... but it passes for acceptable when I'm stoned, though.


----------



## stayhealthy970

Yeah it ok, I liked digi/poke mon more.

I just started watching dbz from the beginning  a couple weeks back


----------



## DaDankyDank

I collected yu-gi-oh cards in elementary school, but I never knew how to play the game OR did I know a TV show existed.

Peer pressure was real to collect the cards then, I think I still have a fat ass stack of them lying around somewhere at my parents house if they didn't throw them away lol

Still nerd at heart though, I've played the same computer game (which I'm too embarrassed to tell which one lol) for over a decade and I have over 440 days playtime on just ONE of my several accounts... It's bad lol... literally like 15% of my life over the past 10 years has been spent playing this one game lol


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> this is how i feel every day, you guys



this is me, except I don't really drink just dab it up fat before heading out for the morning commute.


----------



## Jibult

stayhealthy970 said:


> Yeah it ok, I liked digi/poke mon more.
> 
> I just started watching dbz from the beginning  a couple weeks back





Digimon was awesome to watch on Saturday mornings when it first came out. I don't remember much about it other than thinking it was infinitely superior to the Pokemon show.


Just restarted DBZ, eh.... I've done that too many times to count. Do you typically like those kinds of cartoons? Because when I finally got fed up with DBZ, I got hooked on Bleach.... and then when I finished that, I got hooked on One Piece. They're both fucking awesome, with One Piece being more of a goofy adventure kind of show and Bleach being a more serious, everything's life-or-death kind of show.

Both worth looking into.





DaDankyDank said:


> I collected yu-gi-oh cards in elementary school, but I never knew how to play the game OR did I know a TV show existed.
> 
> Peer pressure was real to collect the cards then, I think I still have a fat ass stack of them lying around somewhere at my parents house if they didn't throw them away lol
> 
> Still nerd at heart though, I've played the same computer game (which I'm too embarrassed to tell which one lol) for over a decade and I have over 440 days playtime on just ONE of my several accounts... It's bad lol... literally like 15% of my life over the past 10 years has been spent playing this one game lol




PM me what game it is. I'm ridiculously curious. Most I've got on a single game is 1100hrs, but that's nothing compared to your playtime, lol.


See, with Yu-gi-oh, I never watched the show, didn't fuck with the cards but I had this Yu-gi-oh videogame on ps1 that was pretty fuckin' legit. Yu-gi-oh just came out when I was still of the belief that the older you get, the less you're supposed to watch cartoons, so I pretty much just ignored it.


----------



## thujone

DaDankyDank said:


> I collected yu-gi-oh cards in elementary school, but I never knew how to play the game OR did I know a TV show existed.
> 
> Peer pressure was real to collect the cards then, I think I still have a fat ass stack of them lying around somewhere at my parents house if they didn't throw them away lol



haha that's how it was with me and Magic cards, bought a deck and never played it.  Also traded pogs and baseball cards but those both seem to have gone out of style while Magic is still going strong.  Did you know Bitcoin owes some of its current success to Magic?  Mt.Gox was an abbreviation for "*M*agic *T*he *G*athering *o*nline e*x*change".  I never used Mt.Gox myself but my local source for Bitcoin is also a Magic cards dealer so I guess the connection must be pretty significant.  Just a little bit of trivia...


----------



## stayhealthy970

Jibult said:


> Fallout 4 comes out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> So excited. I'm gonna smoke myself into a coma and time travel to tomorrow. Later guys.




Fuck this has been take so much time out of my life !!


----------



## stayhealthy970

Jibult said:


> Digimon was awesome to watch on Saturday mornings when it first came out. I don't remember much about it other than thinking it was infinitely superior to the Pokemon show.
> 
> 
> Just restarted DBZ, eh.... I've done that too many times to count. Do you typically like those kinds of cartoons? Because when I finally got fed up with DBZ, I got hooked on Bleach.... and then when I finished that, I got hooked on One Piece. They're both fucking awesome, with One Piece being more of a goofy adventure kind of show and Bleach being a more serious, everything's life-or-death kind of show.
> 
> Both worth looking into.
> 
> .




I used to be big into some anime a few years back , but I'm get back into it. I'll have to look into those  I remember one piece alil


----------



## stayhealthy970

stayhealthy970 said:


> Fuck this has been take so much time out of my life !!




Fuck I just turned on my Xbox1 an it won't let me load !!! Only start a new game !!!!!! 

Glitch or someone fucking with me! !!! !!!


----------



## stayhealthy970

I need to get high really high !rite now


----------



## Mafioso

stayhealthy970 said:


> I need to get high really high !rite now



I'll join you! these next few globs in my honey bucket are for you my friend..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm getting the best BHO/wax/shatter as of late. :D

platinum bubba kush shatter was the best tbph; so very flavorful!


----------



## Mafioso

I feel like concentrates have really stepped up in quality over the last 3-5 years.  Been somewhat of a boom, I remember it wasn't all that long ago when people would compost or give away trim/shake.  Now everyone is after it so they can blast it.

at least in my area...


----------



## DaDankyDank

I'm so pumped right now. EXACTLY 4 years ago (right before xmas) I lost a jar of this hash plant which was some absolute fire, and today my mom was cleaning out my bedroom from when I lived at home and found it. I've totally forgotten about it over the years, and then I remembered that shit was in a glass jar with a brown lid. This is what she texted me today lol. At first I didn't think it was mine, but then I remembered I lost the hash plant in the jar with the brown lid. Sudden realization.








Then I got too excited and messaged one of my homies from that time period. Even 4 years ago he still remembers that shit. Our dude at the time would have new strains pretty much every week, so it's hard to remember them all but these nugs stood out from everything else. Pretty sure the dude who had the hashplant cut has had it for like 10 years and just got damn good at growing it. Unfortunately we were only able to get a few batches of it before we lost the connect. Great fucking times though.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Mafioso said:


> I feel like concentrates have really stepped up in quality over the last 3-5 years.  Been somewhat of a boom, I remember it wasn't all that long ago when people would compost or give away trim/shake.  Now everyone is after it so they can blast it.
> 
> at least in my area...



Oh they totally have everywhere, especially in medical states though.  My theory is it coincides with the 2009 Ogden memo from the DoJ that said they wouldn't mess with state legal MMJ programs--this encouraged people to start investing more money in equipment/R&D and were really able to increase the quality of BHO available on the market.

I've been told by a few people that they've known growers and weirdos making it with PVC pipes and canned butane since the 70s... just until recently they didn't know it wasn't supposed to spark...

I've been getting great concentrates recently too--picked up some amazing BHO at the Secret Cup a few weeks ago, some amazing Tangie mix (Tangie x G13 x Skywalker), Sour Banana Sherbet, Margaritas, and a couple others.  Then at the Emerald Cup last weekend I got some amazing solventless hash--a gram of the 1st place winning Platinum Cookies 90u ice wax, and some very tasty Platinum OG/Kusher Kush flower rosin.


----------



## Mafioso

Felonious Monk said:


> Oh they totally have everywhere, especially in medical states though.  My theory is it coincides with the 2009 Ogden memo from the DoJ that said they wouldn't mess with state legal MMJ programs--this encouraged people to start investing more money in equipment/R&D and were really able to increase the quality of BHO available on the market.
> 
> I've been told by a few people that they've known growers and weirdos making it with PVC pipes and canned butane since the 70s... just until recently they didn't know it wasn't supposed to spark...
> 
> I've been getting great concentrates recently too--picked up some amazing BHO at the Secret Cup a few weeks ago, some amazing Tangie mix (Tangie x G13 x Skywalker), Sour Banana Sherbet, Margaritas, and a couple others.  Then at the Emerald Cup last weekend I got some amazing solventless hash--a gram of the 1st place winning Platinum Cookies 90u ice wax, and some very tasty Platinum OG/Kusher Kush flower rosin.



Oh hell yeah bho is nothing new like some people make it seem, it's just the level to which people are taking it now has never been done before, at least not with cannabis.  My older cousin who ran with a bad crowd when he was younger(bunch of older biker meth heads) would use pvc pipe with a cape glued onto one side and whatever kind of screen they could find secured to the other side.  my cousin was making the shit when he was 13 years old, which is almost 20 years ago. of course, he was making poop soup full of butane and probably a lot of other shit, but just saying it really is nothing new.

A lot of what has changed is the purging process, of course they are finding ways to improve every step of the process as we start to build a database of knowledge and experience.  Great time to be a stoner tho praise the concentrate gods.

another major change is the way in which people consume it.  Now lots of people have oil rigs and pens, where as just 5-10 years ago it was much less common.  I think there is much more of a demand and thus market for it now than ever before making it much more lucrative to invest into expensive extractors and purge set ups.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Stocked up and ready for some holiday green enjoyment


Full melt chocolate edibles 
Chem D and Bruce Banner flower
Fortune cookie and lemon something or another wax


holy holiday i'm getting high.  Hope everyone has a good one


----------



## Mafioso

sounds like a nice strain selection you have there wolf

smoking on some og, green crack and gorilla glue myself. good stuff.


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> smoking on some og, green crack and gorilla glue myself. good stuff.











That was my first thought when I read that post.




Merry Christmas (eve), fuckers! I'm not big on holidays but hey, once I'm off work and drugged up I've got holiday cheer for days, mafucka...


Still illegal for me so idk which strains for real I've got on hand (I trust my connects but you never *know* on the black market), but I've got like 3g of some Northern Lights hybrid, just over a quarter of OG Kush and I just picked up a half of some Animal Cookies and a pint of lean for the super, incredible, unbelievable low.





tea time, mother fucker.... %)


----------



## Mafioso

/\ lmao dude all my friends said the same thing when I told them what I had.. they were like "lol wut??" I just went along and was like "yeah dude this stuff is great you dont even need lighters for it just a paper bag" haha

OG kush is killer when done right. mmm...

You really drink tea jib?  I like myself some chamomile tea when smoking.


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> You really drink tea jib?  I like myself some chamomile tea when smoking.




....lol, nah, bro.







It's from some drill rappers song that I fuck with-- "And we sippin' on the lean like tea time"..... Shit just stuck in my circle.


----------



## Mafioso

Alright so whatever it looks like I am the only one in here who really drinks tea. lol


I would sip the fuck out of that stuff tho god damn we can never get anything around here lately.  probably a good thing tho with my lack of self control.


----------



## Jibult

I just don't have the taste for tea. My big bro drinks it, and there's this girl I used to be close with that drinks the shit but she's a UK native so it was only natural.


idk, I don't even like green tea. That stuff does something to my tastebuds that they just rebel against, man.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

"skunk in my swisha, codeine on my whiskuuuhhhhssss"

(rip pimp c)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I hate this withdrawal.


----------



## Mafioso

Captain.Heroin said:


> I hate this withdrawal.



hang in there man WD is one thing I know that gets better with time, so long as you don't keep using.






but yeah tea/coffee and weed are awesome together.  hipppy speedball 4 lyfe.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Mafioso said:


> Alright so whatever it looks like I am the only one in here who really drinks tea. lol



I drink tea. Been having a cup or 2 almost every day since winter started too, they don't believe in insulating southern California buildings...


----------



## Mafioso

Felonious Monk said:


> I drink tea. Been having a cup or 2 almost every day since winter started too, they don't believe in insulating southern California buildings...



they don't believe in ac units in a lot of places down there either.  my friend tried to get me to move down there a while back so I spent some time down there visiting.  If I lived in so cal I would have to be filthy rich and have insulation and AC in my house.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

wut?  there's AC in LA.

I mean maybe if you live in a 100+ year old house or something...then yeah no central AC.


----------



## Mafioso

Not if you live close enough to the coast from what I understand.  My buddy lived a few miles away and there was no ac in the apartment even though it was hotter than balls and hard to sleep.


----------



## Jibult

Same coast, different state, but AC seemed to be a rare luxury in the parts of Seattle I was in this past summer.


Fans everywhere, bruddah.... fans *everywhere*. The hum was so loud at night.


----------



## Mafioso

Yeah a lot of places will have swamp coolers and fans.  My buddy lives literally in the middle of a desert in a shithole factory town, almost no one has AC, most houses have swamp coolers that don't work.  It gets in the triple digits on a regular basis out there.  So hot that in the summer time you don't need to use the hot water to shower.

But yeah definitely in lower income housing and/or older housing in any city really, some places definitely more so than others though.


----------



## Jibult

It actually made me appreciate my climate control back home that much more.



But fuck, though, typically we need it out here.... heat in the winter, AC in the summer. This fuckin' state normally hits every extreme you can think of every year.... close to 0F in the winter, over 100 in the summer, hurricanes/tropical storms passing through and the odd tornado landing in the meantime. This year's an exception, though.... fuckin'... supposed to be 73 degrees tomorrow, lol. Had like a 65 degree, rainy Christmas day...




Global warming, man, it's gotta be.


In the meantime, I'm high as fuck right now and don't know what to do with myself. Been up for like 5 hours now.... this weekend's been too fuckin' long, man, I need to get back into my daily grind....


----------



## Felonious Monk

^so true. I was just talking to my parents the other day, it's been warmer back there than here recently. crazy climate change. I can't wait to see what this el nino is like in LA this winter.



Mafioso said:


> they don't believe in ac units in a lot of places down there either.  my friend tried to get me to move down there a while back so I spent some time down there visiting.  If I lived in so cal I would have to be filthy rich and have insulation and AC in my house.



Yeah, near the coast it's less common but I'd say a good portion of other places do.  The place I live now has central, my new place has a window unit.  But the first apartment I lived in CA didn't have AC at all, only heat.  You can live without it if you're close to the coast but there'll be a couple weeks a year that you wish you had it.

That'd be fucked living with no AC in the desert though, that's practically required.  I can't imagine living without AC in a place where it's basically 100* for 3-4 months straight (and still 80 at night).


----------



## Burnt Offerings

God what I wouldn't give for an eighth of some high-grade weed (currently out of my home state and don't really know too many people around here). Preferably an indica-hybrid but I'm not picky.

I'd also like some heroin to go with that weed but that's more of a "guilty pleasure". Weed is not a guilty pleasure for me. I plan on smoking weed for the rest of my life, barring any unforeseen circumstances. Just like my dear ol' ma and pa...


----------



## Mafioso

Felonious Monk said:


> ^so true. I was just talking to my parents the other day, it's been warmer back there than here recently. crazy climate change. I can't wait to see what this el nino is like in LA this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, near the coast it's less common but I'd say a good portion of other places do.  The place I live now has central, my new place has a window unit.  But the first apartment I lived in CA didn't have AC at all, only heat.  You can live without it if you're close to the coast but there'll be a couple weeks a year that you wish you had it.
> 
> That'd be fucked living with no AC in the desert though, that's practically required.  I can't imagine living without AC in a place where it's basically 100* for 3-4 months straight (and still 80 at night).



yeah that's true I guess LA is pretty spread out lol.

it's been unusually cold where I live. It was sitting at 20*F last night.  We also had a tornado that took out the two houses right next to my cousin's house, which is the first time I've heard of a tornado in the area since I've been alive.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Felonious Monk said:


> that'd be fucked living with no AC in the desert though, that's practically required.  I can't imagine living without AC in a place where it's basically 100* for 3-4 months straight (and still 80 at night).



I did this for a few months.


----------



## Mafioso

I went this last summer with no AC.  I don't know how people do it.  I had the worst time sleeping, constantly waking up sweaty.

I feel like it's one of the reason drugs are so rampant in the desert town where my buddy lives.  summer time is just miserable if you can't afford AC.


----------



## PotatoMan

Burnt Offerings said:


> God what I wouldn't give for an eighth of some high-grade weed (currently out of my home state and don't really know too many people around here). Preferably an indica-hybrid but I'm not picky.
> 
> I'd also like some heroin to go with that weed but that's more of a "guilty pleasure". Weed is not a guilty pleasure for me. I plan on smoking weed for the rest of my life, barring any unforeseen circumstances. Just like my dear ol' ma and pa...



i haven't been properly stoned in a minute myself.. i'm back at home where the weed is shitty and doesn't kick like that US-green . 

will be back in foreign in a couple weeks... for now i just have alcohol and the occasional party-favour at my disposal..


----------



## Mafioso

I never say this and probably never will but 


God Bless America


----------



## PotatoMan

god bless the good drugs, beautiful landscapes, good greasy food and beautiful women _in_ america.. screw the nation though


----------



## Mafioso

can't have one without the other unfortunately


----------



## Jibult

that's like going to someone's house and saying, "Dude, I have such a good time when I'm over here but seriously, fuck you and your family. Dinner tonight at 7?"


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Jibult said:


> that's like going to someone's house and saying, "Dude, I have such a good time when I'm over here but seriously, fuck you and your family. Dinner tonight at 7?"



Haha, yeah, although disliking someone on a personal level but continuing to associate with them simply because they sell you good drugs is something I've done numerous times in the past, unfortunately. I'm pretty much to the left of Lenin but USA-bashing (without serious intelligent analysis to accompany it) does get old...there are many great people here, just as there are in any other nation.

The political system here is indeed worthy of scorn, and I'm actually kind of baffled by it despite living in the USA for my entire life, but then again there are MANY other nations which are also fueled by a political system marked by ignorance, corruption and nationalism. The difference is that the USA achieved world power status through a specific set of historical circumstances, so its policy initiatives are projected worldwide (both through military intervention and through the cultural reach of the market economy, which the United States has occupied a central role in during modern times). So the stupidity gets broadcasted to every corner of the globe and that colors people's perceptions of the United States in a big way, esp. as it relates to "American culture".

Which, because it has developed out of a conglomeration of one of the most ethnically diverse populations I can think of in ANY country, is incredibly rich and varied, but in the minds of some consists of nothing but fat stupid people with no culture or intelligence whatsoever. I think that when most people bash the USA they're bashing the USA as a strictly political entity, as a nation-state and not necessarily the people of the USA, and that's fine, but sometimes it doesn't come off that way.


----------



## PotatoMan

Mafioso said:


> can't have one without the other unfortunately





Jibult said:


> that's like going to someone's house and saying, "Dude, I have such a good time when I'm over here but seriously, fuck you and your family. Dinner tonight at 7?"



and this is the problem.

most other countries in the 1st world have similar things except warmer weather but they all speak exotic languages.. at least in the US people can semi-understand my accent


----------



## Mafioso

lol fuck you sir but can I have more drugs and women please?


----------



## PotatoMan

sad reality innit. i fucking hate america but can't get enough of it.


----------



## Mafioso

you and all of america my friend


----------



## DaDankyDank

Look what I bought myself for Christmas. Joining the baller club with this Cameron Burns. Picture doesn't do it justice the work is so fucking fire. Couldn't be happier with this scoop


----------



## thujone

nice find, is that a small bong or just a masssssive bowl?


----------



## DaDankyDank

thujone said:


> nice find, is that a small bong or just a masssssive bowl?



Massive dome, don't plan on using it lol just figured I'd throw in on there in the picture since it's all worked like the tube. Tube is probably only around 7-9 inches, great flavor saver


----------



## Mafioso

nice trip enhancer bong i just got at least 300x higher by just looking at it


----------



## DaDankyDank

Mafioso said:


> nice trip enhancer bong i just got at least 300x higher by just looking at it



lmao yeah his wig wags are crazy, color scheme really pops on this one too


----------



## Felonious Monk

Very nice dude!  I really like his stuff, the line work is really incredible.


----------



## DaDankyDank

Felonious Monk said:


> Very nice dude!  I really like his stuff, the line work is really incredible.



Thanks man. I know it's not as worked as a lot of the other pieces he puts out, but overall I'm really pleased with it. 

I never knew about him until about 6 months or so ago when he made a big drop at my local shop, but his work really impressed everyone in there. It was pretty affordable too for a heady piece, and I'm glad I spent my money on this instead of some other hyped up artist. This one is going to be held in my collection forever. Maybe some day it will appreciate when more people jump on his work, but I don't see myself getting rid of it


----------



## thujone

how messed up is this?

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-probable-cause-for-a-swat-raid-on-your-home/



> In April 2012, a Kansas SWAT team raided the home of Robert and Addie Harte, their 7-year-old daughter and their 13-year-old son. The couple, both former CIA analysts, awoke to pounding at the door...
> 
> ...
> 
> The investigation leading to the raid began at least seven months earlier, when Robert Harte and his son went to a gardening store to purchase supplies to grow hydroponic tomatoes for a school project. A state trooper had been positioned in the store parking lot to collect the license plate numbers of customers, compile them into a spreadsheet, then send the spreadsheets to local sheriff’s departments for further investigation. Yes, merely shopping at a gardening store could make you the target of a criminal drug investigation.


----------



## Mafioso

thujone said:


> how messed up is this?
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-probable-cause-for-a-swat-raid-on-your-home/


Nothing new really, I had an old timer tell me that it's common practice in some places to sit down the street from popular hydro stores and collect license plate numbers.

Still though.. seems like a sketchy tactic used by cops.


----------



## Mafioso

DaDankyDank said:


> lmao yeah his wig wags are crazy, color scheme really pops on this one too



that's a very pretty piece.  What does something like that cost?


----------



## Burnt Offerings

The "hydroponic stakeout" thing is definitely an old tactic, that's why the whole thing about taking a taxi to pick up your hydro equipment & paying in cash was...well, a thing. At least for the people who were doing clandestine marijuana grows. The good law-abidin' squares of the world wouldn't even think about that, though.


----------



## thujone

yeah i think it's common knowledge amongst the closet growers to get their gear at home depot instead of a hydroponics shop.  still though this is a case where the victims weren't just considered _suspects_ in some known crime, but rather were extrajudicially deemed GUILTY because of two tenuous pieces of "evidence" that the cops had no right collecting in the first place!


----------



## Felonious Monk

I hope they sue and win.  The Drug War has just made LE so LAZY it's really unbelievable.  Sherlock Holmes would a be fucking god among men in any police department in America today.  Without drugs making even violent crimes neat and tidy, and forensics to eliminate any actual work, I would be surprised if police managed to solve ANY crimes.



DaDankyDank said:


> Thanks man. I know it's not as worked as a lot of the other pieces he puts out, but overall I'm really pleased with it.
> 
> I never knew about him until about 6 months or so ago when he made a big drop at my local shop, but his work really impressed everyone in there. It was pretty affordable too for a heady piece, and I'm glad I spent my money on this instead of some other hyped up artist. This one is going to be held in my collection forever. Maybe some day it will appreciate when more people jump on his work, but I don't see myself getting rid of it



Totally!  I don't think he'll ever catch on much more tbh, the work is too old school, and line work is too much actual work for many of the new glassblowers.

The hype in functional glass today is ridiculous.  I don't know if there's any one cause or it's just a mixture of a cash industry, increased capital from legalization, and artists putting out better work--but basically the same piece costs 2x-3x what it would have cost 3-5 years ago.

...and fucking Mothership... anybody even associated with that company gets $$$ for their work now, even if the work isn't that advanced (mostly JD and Dosa imo--when it's like 7k for a basic minitube, even if Dosa does do incredible reticello, it's just too much--or 4k for a clear Mothership).  Part of me is proud that functional glass can command such a price, but I'm disappointed because it's all hype, people buying because it's a good way to park your cash, and not really appreciating the best art/artists.


----------



## w01fg4ng

That is a piece to show off for sure Danky.  That rig is trippy



thujone said:


> yeah i think it's common knowledge amongst the closet growers to get their gear at home depot instead of a hydroponics shop.  still though this is a case where the victims weren't just considered _suspects_ in some known crime, but rather were extrajudicially deemed GUILTY because of two tenuous pieces of "evidence" that the cops had no right collecting in the first place!


Many many years ago a grower friend would pay me to buy "ordinary" items from the store.

lol good times.


----------



## Mafioso

holy shit on countless dabs, chain smoing gsc, swallowing benzos like candy and a few drinks of vodka tonight boys

feelin right..... just right...

was a good day, then turned better night.


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> holy shit on countless dabs, chain smoing gsc, swallowing benzos like candy






Mafioso said:


> swallowing benzos like candy







Mafioso said:


> swallowing benzos







Mafioso said:


> benzos





Mafioso said:


> benzos





Mafioso said:


> benzos








....excuse me while I go make a few phone calls.


----------



## PotatoMan

lol i got my benzos in check .

but i fucking had a faint spell last night. don't know who to blame it on.. 

no food but sandwich from 11AM, happened at 2/3AM, had 10mg valium at like 9/10/11 PM and was smokin' herb with a few beers all night

it's the 2nd time. i didn't actually faint but the overwhelming panic attacky feeling began to slowly override my body but am like 'na the V will keep me chill' - i was thinking about having an STI and being a hypochondriac lol

boy was i wrong. the longer i sat down the more it grew so i got to bathroom and the faint feel kicked in overdrive but i didn't see black, i just sat down while my skin flushed out and i waited it out in the bathroom low-key.

weird times


----------



## thujone

remember to stay safe tonight guys, make it a NYE to remember not one to forget   that goes for drug usage _and_ stumbling around drunk alone in the ghetto!


----------



## PotatoMan

bless up thuj!

it's a quiet 1p-LSD night for me. ima prob drink myself to oblivion while tripping cuz it feels nice to drink n trip.

i'll be in a safe haven watching the fireworks at midnight.

you guys have a safe time as well


----------



## Mafioso

lol jib love you guy...

FM, those prices are INSANE for glass.. it blows my mind how much branding and hype will add onto the price.  I wonder if the bubble will burst at the drop of a hat in the next decade and make it near worthless in comparison.


----------



## Mafioso

so I had no plans for new years so I figured I'd just get lit and give my house a detailed cleaning and organization since it's been long over due.  Yea, another sign i'm getting closer to 30....


I made some head way, built some shelves and "sort of" organized my stuff.. probably will need o be reorgaized being that it was basically a pile of tools, materials, and random other shit that I piled in the back room after finishing the remodel.

Then my friend comes by and brings out some white stuff and alcohol.....

productivity dropped quite a bit you might guess... ended up going out for drinks.  Made it home safe this time, manage not to wrap my car around any trees this time... 

now im just yaked out and dont feel like sleeping. guess it's back to cleaning my house tweaker style....ahh cocaine I love to hate you so much...


----------



## Jibult

SoCo and cocaine is 


I couldn't find any Xanax yesterday, so I grabbed a pint instead. It's....



It's just not the same.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Hope everyone is having a good new year.  

I'm still munching on the holiday treats...


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> SoCo and cocaine is
> 
> 
> I couldn't find any Xanax yesterday, so I grabbed a pint instead. It's....
> 
> 
> 
> It's just not the same.



it's like getting gang banged when you just wanted to cuddle


----------



## Mafioso

some good lucy going around lately and super good moll too from what my friends say....


i can attest that I am high as giraffe balls right now.


----------



## PotatoMan

lol likewise :D.

i've been getting tested LSD, 1p-LSD and MDxx as of late and my experiences were just beautiful .

when i go back to foreign i'm going to dig into 3.5g+ shrooms doses .


----------



## w01fg4ng

3k






that is all


----------



## stayhealthy970

Jibult said:


> SoCo and cocaine is
> 
> 
> I couldn't find any Xanax yesterday, so I grabbed a pint instead. It's....
> 
> 
> 
> It's just not the same.



That sucks . I know an old lady that just gives me them . (Blue footballs)


----------



## stayhealthy970

w01fg4ng said:


> Hope everyone is having a good new year.
> 
> I'm still munching on the holiday treats...



What's the MG,s


----------



## stayhealthy970

Blank said:


> lol i got my benzos in check .
> 
> but i fucking had a faint spell last night. don't know who to blame it on..
> 
> weird times



That's how I felt on the 2nd, I'm barely starting feel better today. 

Maybe the mdxx I ate For new years !?


----------



## w01fg4ng

stayhealthy970 said:


> What's the MG,s


These are just the 50mg, not the OG 100's.

I think peanut butter graham cracker is my fire right now.  They use to have Popcorn (not flavor but it like pop rocks in the candy bar) but I don't think they make it anymore.


----------



## Mafioso

stayhealthy970 said:


> That sucks . I know an old lady that just gives me them . (Blue footballs)



your life sounds awesome


----------



## w01fg4ng

the 50s are about half the size of the 100s

size ref for the 50s

*NSFW*:


----------



## PotatoMan

too baked to get up and fire up the vaporizer to get more baked   - i'd also blame the valium, beer and the food i just ate .

watching 'hostage' - it's been pretty intense thus far


----------



## Mafioso

Blank said:


> too baked to get up and fire up the vaporizer to get more baked   - i'd also blame the valium, beer and the food i just ate .
> 
> watching 'hostage' - it's been pretty intense thus far



damn I need to get on your level.  just finished some transplanting.. hope they like their new home.


time to chain smoke dabs, eat dinner and try to catch some zzz's, back to work in the am.


----------



## Mafioso

man I hate when people tell me they have drugs for me then don't have drugs for me.


da fuq....


----------



## thujone

two can play at that game, next time tell them you have money for them but then don't lol


----------



## Mafioso

thujone said:


> two can play at that game, next time tell them you have money for them but then don't lol



but then I still have no drugs.... lose/lose


:....(


----------



## Burnt Offerings

thujone said:


> two can play at that game, next time tell them you have money for them but then don't lol



No, don't tell 'em you have money, just say that you want something and let the assumption be made that you have money. But don't have money. Drug dealers love that.


----------



## Jibult

any of you pothead sons of bitches play Destiny? I just bought it last night and, from what I hear, it's best to play with other people....



anybody?


----------



## w01fg4ng

I only have a ps3 these days, and they don't play together with the ps4.  It looks like a good game any way you slice it though.


just discovered this music.  fun to dance to.  don't judge me.


----------



## Jibult

w01fg4ng said:


> I only have a ps3 these days, and they don't play together with the ps4.  It looks like a good game any way you slice it though.
> 
> 
> just discovered this music.  fun to dance to.  don't judge me.





god damnit, old man, get with the times!


(that goes for the ps3 *and* the old timey video)






stayhealthy970 said:


> That sucks . I know an old lady that just gives me them . (Blue footballs)




I need an old lady in my life. 








fuuuuuuuuck i'm high and hungry and just not motivated enough to cook or go out and pick something up. this.... this is a problem. might just take a nap....


----------



## Felonious Monk

w01fg4ng said:


> I only have a ps3 these days, and they don't play together with the ps4.  It looks like a good game any way you slice it though.
> 
> 
> just discovered this music.  fun to dance to.  don't judge me.
> video



I like that song actually, a bit more swing than I'm used to in electro mixes but definitely good.  Reminds me a bit of Gramatik, just more swing instead of soul.

I still have a PS3 too, somehow games don't really move me anymore, I just like it for netflix and as basically a computer on the TV (watch torrents).

Just blazed a J of blended Neville's Haze and Russian OG, very tasty and now my stomach is feeling a bit better.  I do love fresh outdoor bud.  Can't compare to indoor for bag appeal all the time, but it's always very tasty and it gets me there.  Plus getting to visit the plants a couple times over the summer and then see the harvest is really cool; the indoor jungle just doesn't compare..


----------



## PotatoMan

yeah ima PS3 man myself.

down for FIFA14, COD- WAW, MW2, BO, MW3.

that's all i got.. COD-MW3 is when i stopped gaming

but my buddy in the states has a PS4 and i spend lots of time ther...


----------



## thujone

Felonious Monk said:


> Just blazed a J of blended Neville's Haze and Russian OG, very tasty and now my stomach is feeling a bit better.  I do love fresh outdoor bud.  Can't compare to indoor for bag appeal all the time, but it's always very tasty and it gets me there.  Plus getting to visit the plants a couple times over the summer and then see the harvest is really cool; the indoor jungle just doesn't compare..



i've just been toking outdoor nugs since the fall, though i suspect my current batch is more greenhouse than legit outdoor but yeah they're both significantly cheaper than indoor stuff and definitely scratch the same itch :D


----------



## stayhealthy970

Jibult said:


> any of you pothead sons of bitches play Destiny? I just bought it last night and, from what I hear, it's best to play with other people....
> 
> 
> 
> anybody?



Been playing fallout 4  lately  . I never got into destiny, my friends play alot doe


----------



## stayhealthy970

N02 beer an some xanies !  an  maybe alil kratom


----------



## thrash unreal

William Burroughs was a junkie for 3/4 of his long life.  Is being a literary icon considered a success?


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Probably.

Then again F. Scott Fitzgerald is also a literary icon (and was a raging alcoholic), and The Great Gatsby suuuuucked.


----------



## Mafioso

who wasn't an alcoholic or a junkie at some point though... amirite??


----------



## PotatoMan

i & i

then again i'm young

but what does that even really prove?


----------



## thrash unreal

which came first?  the genius or the addict?


----------



## Mafioso

Blank said:


> i & i
> 
> then again i'm young
> 
> but what does that even really prove?



probably just that you're young haha



wise man once said

"I need party girls in my party world, titties plastic that's fantastic, they just brush my hair and touch my everywhere, I don't say shit and they be getting naked"


----------



## Jibult

I'd just like to drop in and say mother fuck anxiety, y'all.


Hope y'all enjoy your day while I try to smoke down this attack I feel comin'..... really wishin' I had a bar or two but w/e, shit'll pass....







editL crisis averted, high as shit and leanin' like Pisa


::sigh::



now i'm bored.


----------



## thujone

it's cold and snowy.  i could go for some bombay sapphire and poutine.


----------



## PotatoMan

gad daym haven't had bombay in a sec.

i'm about to have some tanqueray myself :3

gonna prob eat a valium as well. i slept all evening and have no pot


----------



## thujone

lol i take re-upping so serious i keep a few redundancy suppliers in case hell freezes over.  no pot?  no chance


----------



## Mafioso

yeah weed is like food for me, I keep it stocked and whenever I'm starting to get low I get more.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Weed just goes so well with everything, drug-wise. I think it even goes great with stimulants, which a lot of people seem to find insane but whatever...

It makes stimulants INTENSE. :D Which, if you hate stimulants, is probably a bad thing, but...hehe


----------



## Mafioso

I like most every drug that I have tried to some degree, but when I do blow I usually smoke much less than I normally would.

Most any other drug I'll smoke just the same.


----------



## Jibult

^^Coke comedowns pretty much require weed, imo. Helps fight the urge to want/need more coke when you know you shouldn't.




So the past couple posts in here got me thinking.... When do you guys feel the need to replenish your stash? When you're completely out? Down to a couple grams? Down to a quarter? A half?

For me, I used to just stretch 7g for 7 days and pick another vick up on the 7th day. Now, though, I could have an ounce and a half in my mason jar, realize that I'll be smokin' from my rainy day bag (that fucker's getting *big* ) in a couple days and the mission starts. It's fuckin' weird... but nice to be able to wait for the prices/product that I prefer instead of having to take whatever's available on the day I run out, though.


----------



## PotatoMan

i don't even stash anymore as i no longer work.

being a student i'm also very paranoid in keeping my shit in res so i leave it all off-campus by a friend (more like fiend)

so i re-up every weekend in small amounts. like 3.5g-4g (with my other buddy)and just do it all in the bong over the course of the weekend.

so rarely do i keep a stash cuz of this 'FrIEND'.

and when i'm home i don't work so.. there's no mula for a stash.

summer i'll be workin' tho


----------



## thujone

that sucks.  you should get a kickstarter going, raise some cash to move out and buy a bed of nugs


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> ^^Coke comedowns pretty much require weed, imo. Helps fight the urge to want/need more coke when you know you shouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the past couple posts in here got me thinking.... When do you guys feel the need to replenish your stash? When you're completely out? Down to a couple grams? Down to a quarter? A half?
> 
> For me, I used to just stretch 7g for 7 days and pick another vick up on the 7th day. Now, though, I could have an ounce and a half in my mason jar, realize that I'll be smokin' from my rainy day bag (that fucker's getting *big* ) in a couple days and the mission starts. It's fuckin' weird... but nice to be able to wait for the prices/product that I prefer instead of having to take whatever's available on the day I run out, though.



true true I used to smoke a lot more when I'd party but lately I've transitioned to saving the weed until the end of the night if I party and seems to work better.  Definitely helps with the gut rot after a night of binging on alcohol and coke.

If I get below a zip I get nervous and start calling everyone I know.


----------



## Jibult

^^daaaaamn, how often does that happen?


I try to keep my schedule to a half every two weeks... might up it to a whole every 3-4 pretty soon, though. I liked grabbing quarters because anything less than 10g is decriminalized in my state, but the more you get the less you pay, so.....


----------



## Burnt Offerings

I usually go through about 20 dollars worth of weed in a week. I used to go through about 20 dollars a day, but I started using heroin and that cut my use back dramatically...I'd usually only pack a bowl when I was "on one", plus I had to budget money for my dope habit.  

I usually get down to a single bowl pack before I actually go out to get more. I live in a legal state, though...the local grower I go through lives about a 5 minute drive away from my house, so good weed is always accessible for me & about as easy to obtain as anything you could buy in a grocery store.


----------



## thujone

i start looking to buy when i'm down to the final eighth, which usually lasts me two weeks still so plenty of time to reach the next bag


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> ^^daaaaamn, how often does that happen?
> 
> 
> I try to keep my schedule to a half every two weeks... might up it to a whole every 3-4 pretty soon, though. I liked grabbing quarters because anything less than 10g is decriminalized in my state, but the more you get the less you pay, so.....



every week pretty much.  I smoke weed like a crack head smokes crack... constantly.  I'll smoke an eighth to my dome in a matter of hours if I allow myself.

I really wish I could make an eighth last me a week but sometimes it won't last me but a few hours, even if I'm smoking alone.

I'll usually stick to concentrates which is probably part of the reason my tolerance is so high.  tbh a tolerance break would probably do me well, I feel like I'm constantly trying to get that first high again. oh and I figured out after a certain amount you can practically smoke double for the same cost...so i usually do.


oh and not that I ever do but the limit on my medical card is 12 dried p's, and 28.5g or less is decriminalized.. so that's not really an issue for me.


----------



## Jibult

well shit, maf', you just made me feel a whole lot better about my habit, dude.



thanks.


----------



## Mafioso

lol I used to think it would be the shit to be able to smoke 1/2-1+ zips a week, and it was for the first month or two.  Then after that it has become something I need to feel normal/comfortable and probably go to much greater extent to ensure that I will have enough than most people do.

I feel like a lot of people think more is better when it comes to smoking weed.. and maybe to a point but at some point it gets redundant.  A lot of times I'll chain smoke joints when I can't get my hands on anything else- like last night someone blue balled me on a bunch of xans so as of today I'm about to roll up my 7th or 8th joint, all about a gram maybe a little less.  I could probably get other drugs but not any good ones. 

It's easy to justify when I was about to waste a bunch of money on other drugs, but it is something I have been saying I am going to get under control for a while now and should really make an effort.. but i'm just so stoned all the time... life is soo haaaard maaan....lol


----------



## thujone

have you considered vaping?  it could cut your needs in half.  anywhere past an oz a month i'd just say grow your own...


----------



## Mafioso

I used to vape all the time but I don't have my vape anymore so not lately.  Didn't cut my needs in half.. i agree it is a more effective way though.  I think I might start saving for a nice vape.  I want one that has a bong attachment.

i have something going but it's never enough.  I don't want to get too crazy with it because my city has a ban on growing despite state laws and I live literally a few blocks from the new multimillion dollar police department.


----------



## stayhealthy970

Just picked this up






Funny thing I saw a sign that said we do not accept food stamps /EBT !?


----------



## DaDankyDank

Homie brought over this Joe Peters x N8 Miers colab. This is from their new company they've opened up together called DreamLabs. I think they're going to be offering up some more affordable headies and do some sort of high end production work together, which is cool for people who don't want to drop a couple G's on their work. All you glassheads and heady motherfuckers should dig this %) and I'm calling the hype on DreamLabs to be huge for 2016. Def worth checking out if you're into either of their work.


----------



## Felonious Monk

^ah, I was wondering exactly what DreamLab was, I saw the honeycombs so I figured Joe P but I didn't know N8 too.  Somehow it doesn't quite seem like N8's scene tbh--he was always really into his collectors and as he got more popular he was just doing fewer pieces and really exploring the art.  Joe P just makes honey shit and has taken to making jank bees like whores to coke (I think he's an overpriced douche if you couldn't tell, but N8 deserves his fame and fortune imo).

The rockies on there are really nice though, is that sandblasting inside the glass or what?  Seems too big to be murrine.

Did you see any of the pictures from the Mothership show in Seattle last weekend?  They auctioned off the Scott Deppe and Sagan Glass collab fab egg and it sold for $101,000!  This is getting ridiculous imo.  It's not even always difficult techniques which get elevated, just hyped up pieces...


----------



## PotatoMan

i've been smoking all day. 

it's time to drink all night


----------



## DaDankyDank

Felonious Monk said:


> ^ah, I was wondering exactly what DreamLab was, I saw the honeycombs so I figured Joe P but I didn't know N8 too.  Somehow it doesn't quite seem like N8's scene tbh--he was always really into his collectors and as he got more popular he was just doing fewer pieces and really exploring the art.  Joe P just makes honey shit and has taken to making jank bees like whores to coke (I think he's an overpriced douche if you couldn't tell, but N8 deserves his fame and fortune imo).
> 
> The rockies on there are really nice though, is that sandblasting inside the glass or what?  Seems too big to be murrine.
> 
> Did you see any of the pictures from the Mothership show in Seattle last weekend?  They auctioned off the Scott Deppe and Sagan Glass collab fab egg and it sold for $101,000!  This is getting ridiculous imo.  It's not even always difficult techniques which get elevated, just hyped up pieces...



Agreed, Joe P is way fucking overpriced lol. His basic honeycombs pendants that are made by his crew and not even himself go for like 1k and there basic as fuck. I really do admire his honey theme/sculptural work but not enough to drop like 10k on one lol. He's got some really nice colabs with AKM I really dig. 

To be honest I'm not sure about the sandblasting - took this picture last night. I didn't even want to pick it up and left it on the table when I hit it because I couldn't afford to replace it if it broke lol

The only picture I saw from the show was the one you're talking about because someone posted it on reddit. Can't believe glass is going for this much now. Seems like everything is getting inflated with all the drug dealers investing in headies and laundering their money through it. Everyone collects glass now and for the wrong reasons. It's fucking up the whole scene imo


----------



## Jibult

I GOT MY BARSSSSSSSSSSSSSS




now to decide if I should take some even though I've already got the lean in me....... I mean.... 0.5mg couldn't hurt, right?


this is a tough one.


----------



## PotatoMan

you're going to need the cocaine


----------



## Felonious Monk

^just a half I'd think... I was always disappointed by straight codeine



DaDankyDank said:


> The only picture I saw from the show was the one you're talking about because someone posted it on reddit. Can't believe glass is going for this much now. Seems like everything is getting inflated with all the drug dealers investing in headies and laundering their money through it. Everyone collects glass now and for the wrong reasons. It's fucking up the whole scene imo



Seriously!  Really makes it difficult to actually enjoy the art sometimes, people are just hung up on money.  I'm glad I live near a couple galleries so I can go to the shows and check out the pieces, that's good enough for me for most of them.

For myself, I try to support artists who are supporting their family or at least trying to do the right thing, not just hyped-up wooks (Domer Glass, Stormin Norman).  I'll admit my Elbo was a bit of a hype purchase, but I've always loved dinosaurs.  I just think it's ironic that some of the most-skilled artists are the most humble and just do it because they love it, some of them even actively avoiding the spotlight (Banjo especially, but also people like Jack Hanshaw or Ease).

This article on people laundering drug money (specifically state-legal cannabis money) through glass art is really fascinating.  It's unfortunate that the person they featured in the article, Kenny Kemp is not an example of this, which kinda throws off the reading.  But I guess they needed someone legit to show off their collection and his is probably the best in the world... (I believe it notes in the article Kenny got a $150m trust fund)
http://www.buzzfeed.com/amandachica...eir-money-in-banks-so-they-put-th#.uaqXXD1qM1


----------



## Mafioso

Felonious Monk said:


> ^ah, I was wondering exactly what DreamLab was, I saw the honeycombs so I figured Joe P but I didn't know N8 too.  Somehow it doesn't quite seem like N8's scene tbh--he was always really into his collectors and as he got more popular he was just doing fewer pieces and really exploring the art.  Joe P just makes honey shit and has taken to making jank bees like whores to coke (I think he's an overpriced douche if you couldn't tell, but N8 deserves his fame and fortune imo).
> 
> The rockies on there are really nice though, is that sandblasting inside the glass or what?  Seems too big to be murrine.
> 
> Did you see any of the pictures from the Mothership show in Seattle last weekend?  They auctioned off the Scott Deppe and Sagan Glass collab fab egg and it sold for $101,000!  This is getting ridiculous imo.  It's not even always difficult techniques which get elevated, just hyped up pieces...



wut the fack man.

is this the what you get when you have stoners who made their money in legal weed and aren't afraid to show it?


----------



## DaDankyDank

Elbo said he's done making the brontosauruses for good, so you got a great scoop. It'll probably appreciate like crazy which is awesome even if you never want to sell it. 

That article really sums it up though. Everyone's buying headies to flip it and make a quick buck or clean their money. It's really too bad people do this. That kid in the article has some crazy pieces if all those pictures were his, and what a good dude for letting people come over and dab. I would never have the balls to do that, but I guess if you inherit 150mil it's whatever lol.

And on another note I just had to deal with the cops like an hour ago and my heart is still beating out my chest. My neighbors are super old in their 90s and really nice people, and their dog is always in my yard because he plays with my dogs / just hangs out. I've never had a problem with him in the 6ish years they've been here, so I've never complained. I actually really like him because he wears my dogs out lol. So I walked out to get something out of my car, and a lady was walking her dog down the street. My neighbors dog is chilling in my front yard just laying in the snow. Her dog starts barking and going crazy/ being really aggressive, and he ignores it. Then like 20 seconds later while she's yanking on her dogs leash trying to get him to continue walking, my neighbors dog bolts across the street and attacks her dog. I was stoned out of my mind so I just stood there for like 10 seconds in aw trying to call him over(never have seen him do anything like this), but then I finally ran out and grabbed him by his collar. Then she starts cussing me out and hits me in the face, and i accidentally let go of his collar again and they go for round 2. I finally get a hold of him again and I'm just calmly trying to explain it's not my dog. Of course she doesn't believe me and continues to run her mouth, writes down my address, and 10 minutes later I have 2 cops at my door. Then I explained to them everything, we walked over to my neighbors to talk about it and I guess the ladys dog wasn't hurt so they couldn't really do anything. They asked me if I wanted to press charges on her for hitting me, but I'm not a prick and I figured it would just make more problems. Crazy though. She did come over and apologize / thanked me though like a half hour later with her husband which was really nice and took some balls so I respect that. Still a bit shaken up though I hate dealing with cops even when I did nothing wrong


----------



## Mafioso

part of me feels bad for someone who inherited 150 million because you know everyone hates him as soon as they find that out, but to be honest I still hate him.


----------



## Felonious Monk

^oh hell yeah, I love my bronto, no plans to sell it.  I'd actually love to get one of the open mouthed raptors with a full set of teeth but I don't have that kinda money

All the collection shots were his, the IG pics weren't.  He is a good guy, not nearly the trust fund syndrome of some Beverly Hills residents.

That's really good of you, depending on my neighborhood and that lady's attitude at the time I'm not sure I could have resisted pressing charges, just to be an asshole and make a point.  But then again, I live a lot closer to Beverly Hills than you and those Armenians are just the worst.


----------



## stayhealthy970

Jibult said:


> I GOT MY BARSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to decide if I should take some even though I've already got the lean in me....... I mean.... 0.5mg couldn't hurt, right?
> 
> 
> this is a tough one.



Just do it


----------



## thujone

DaDankyDank said:


> I was stoned out of my mind so I just stood there for like 10 seconds in aw








:D


----------



## Mafioso

/\ feel about like that right now taking dabs to the face


----------



## Jibult

i'm leanin' with bars in my and, DAWG, I've never cleaned my spot like this. Like... this house is fuckin' pristine right meow.


I could probably get a lifetime supply of xanax and run the most killer cleaning company you've ever heard of, swear to god I could.




bout to chill out with some tree and play some video games, thoguh, fuck y'all gettin' into on this cold ass saturday night?


----------



## Mafioso

smoking on some purp and watching some trees grow. just kicking back tonight trying not to spend money.. still saving for a new ride..


----------



## Jibult

i'm still saving up for a li'l stick-shift beater so I can become comfortable enough with a manual transmission to be able to become a truck driver instead of a truck loader.




Sounds like small change but I'm making $17.60/hr (part-time) just loading trucks right noww....... drivers bitch asses start at $18/hr in my center and top out at $32.83/hr after a 3 year progression. THEN they get time-and-a-half pay on OT, OT's anything after 8 hours in a day for them, and half these fuckers coming in with 60hr paychecks every. single. week. Here, I'll do the math for you guys before taxes.

*single day* 
8 hour reg pay - $262.4
average of 4 hour overtime - $196.8
Total: average of $459.2 per day


multiply by five days a week - $2296 * pre-tax dollars every mother fucking week*

that's over $9,000 a month

that's *just* over $110,000 a year



Possibility to work OT saturday for people high on the seniority list, and gain another extra day's pay



Just to drive a truck and talk to people and be like "Here's your package, sir."





FUCK I NEED THAT JOB


----------



## PotatoMan

hey hey! no price discussion


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ Too much number crunching imo



stayhealthy970 said:


> Just picked this up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing I saw a sign that said we do not accept food stamps /EBT !?


nice wax.  what's the name?  



DaDankyDank said:


>


drool


----------



## stayhealthy970

Kosher kush


----------



## w01fg4ng

Nice one.  I'm dabbing on some cheap & clean no name co2 oil right now.


----------



## Jibult

Blank said:


> hey hey! no price discussion





lololol can't tell if you're serious



didn't think a job salary counted 

my bad, brudah


----------



## PotatoMan

lol it was a joke.

was just taking some photos but my eyes were too small

for some reason it's harder to smile genuinely when on the comedown chill part of the high lol.


----------



## Mafioso

yeah I have a high school buddy who started driving a truck a few years back and then bough a house, truck, and street bike in a really short period of time.  I know he makes good money and probably bought it all for cash or really close to it.  he doesn't live in a mansion or the nicest town, but it's all pretty nice.  brand new truck. and he's still in his early 30's.

i'd say go for it jib, definitely a step up from loading those them.


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> yeah I have a high school buddy who started driving a truck a few years back and then bough a house, truck, and street bike in a really short period of time.  I know he makes good money and probably bought it all for cash or really close to it.  he doesn't live in a mansion or the nicest town, but it's all pretty nice.  brand new truck. and he's still in his early 30's.
> 
> i'd say go for it jib, definitely a step up from loading those them.






Absolutely, dude. I've got like 1700 in the bank right now so I'm close, man. I just want to get a car that I can keep using for a while, I don't want to get a piece of shit that I only use for a few months to get comfortable with a stick.

Like, I know how to drive them and get from point A to B, but I have to think about it with the clutch and gear changes, and I don't really have a good ear for it so, as a beginner, I'm constantly having to check the RPMs and everything on the dash (I'm not a big car guy if you can tell, lol.... good for fluid changes and tire rotations... maybe replacing some windshield wipers and air filters and stuff if it's not on too tricky of a model, but seriously, I know dick about cars and it makes me less of a man, I think ). I want to have that muscle memory, you know? Where I can just drive, and drive naturally without having to think 3 or 4 steps ahead like a chess game.


There's places that let you use their cars and instructors, and I did it once thinking I'd be a great driver on the way out. I was wrong. Also, it was $195 for and 90 minute session and, uhhhhh, fuck doing that over and over and over again. Might as well buy a car since I don't have any folks that drive manuals.




The kicker of all that? The center I work out of has something like a fleet of 195 trucks, something like that. Less than 5% are manual, the rest automatic. Problem is, corporate rules dictate that they use manual trucks at the driving school they send prospective drivers to (think boot camp for, l.m.fucking.a.o, package delivery drivers), so it's just something I have to deal with even though after I deal with it once at the school I'll likely never have to deal with it again-- and yet it's a requirement. lol, fucktards at corporate, I swear....




Also, these bars got me fucked up, y'all. My house is clean as shit as a result but..... but I just checked this morning and.... and.... and since Friday night at 9pm I've consumed 8 of 'em..... 

It's these mother fuckin' green bars man, fuck! They're only cut into three sections. Makes my addict ass pop 'em like candy, apparently, but I remember the weekend.... I remember taking portions of the bars like left and right.... but fuck, man, I did *not* realize I was fuckin' up the stash like that.


----------



## PotatoMan

lol speaking of bennies. 

I'm 2 valiums deep munched the fuck out. no herb.

benzo munchies are the best. and so is this bacon clubhouse


----------



## Jibult

Blank said:


> lol speaking of bennies.
> 
> I'm 2 valiums deep munched the fuck out. no herb.
> 
> benzo munchies are the best. and so is this bacon clubhouse





I wish you had a better, more consistent tree habit or connect.



idk, just seems like you're the kind of guy that should be able to smoke weed whenever ya want, you know?


----------



## PotatoMan

in the airport jib. my kinex are at my final destination. rn I'm smoking a cig letting all tha cancerous food leave my system while simultaneously consuming more cancer


----------



## Mafioso

I might cry a little bit.  Talking to this guy who runs a hydro store and he was telling me about these guys who had a 100 light set up in colorado and harvested 4 ps per light.

dreams can come true guise.


----------



## Felonious Monk

^I call BS on that one, I don't think anybody gets 4 per light.  Hydro store stories are like fishing stories, it was thiiiiiis big...  I think 2 per light is the gold standard still...

Dabs on a quartz banger while the D-Nail is still packed up.  I found the power cord but caveman dabs are fun, and its easier to clean the ice wax char off it


----------



## Mafioso

could have been exaggerated but he didn't go into details.  I think that it's completely possible being that people hit 2-3 with moderate veg times.  I didn't ask how long or how big they vegged to, but obviously it would have been a long ass time if it is true.  Also maybe there is some other stuff going on like massive amounts of fluff.  Idk I still want to believe.. the guy isn't the type to go around boasting about something that wasn't even his, but he admitted it was second hand info.

quartz banger is where it's at.  D nail would be dope af but I think I want to invest in a high quality vape first.  my banger works great and is cheap to replace so I'm happy right now.


----------



## Jibult

just got more bars and a m-box 30 for the super low.


i love how most of my grade school friends grew into pretty successful drug dealers and respond like asap rocky. %)







BARS FOR DAYS


...well, a couple, at least. this M-box 'bout to have me on the floor like a fool, though.... specially if I mix 'n' match....


ahhhh well.... y'all already know what's gonna happen tomorrow.... hope someone feels like talkin' to me all barred and opied out tomarr.....


----------



## Felonious Monk

Mafioso said:


> quartz banger is where it's at.  D nail would be dope af but I think I want to invest in a high quality vape first.  my banger works great and is cheap to replace so I'm happy right now.



I'm not sure if I ever heard of someone getting 4 per tbh

I'd go dnail before a flower vape personally.  I ended up giving my volcano to my ex-gf when I moved out because I never used it.  Someone it's just not satisfying enough.  And now enails are so cheap you can get one for like 150


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ I can find em online for the same price as a magic launch flight box right now.  I haven't pulled the trigger yet cause I have sooo much tane.


----------



## Mafioso

Felonious Monk said:


> I'm not sure if I ever heard of someone getting 4 per tbh
> 
> I'd go dnail before a flower vape personally.  I ended up giving my volcano to my ex-gf when I moved out because I never used it.  Someone it's just not satisfying enough.  And now enails are so cheap you can get one for like 150



I've seen people claiming close to that if not more on youtube.  something like 20 ps with 6 gavitas.. I don't know for sure off the top of my head but if I come across the video I will link it in here for sure.  If I remember correctly they did a long enough veg period for most to pop out twice though.  Also want to say his plants started outdoors in veg.  I've heard first hand people who get 2-2.5 consistently and have much much quicker turn arounds, so I'd imagine maybe the yield would sound much higher per harvest but annually it may not be drastically different than 1-2.5 per 1k.

but yeah, i don't blame you for being skeptical.

any good brands you would recommend for enails?  I might get one much sooner than I anticipated at that price.


----------



## Felonious Monk

yeah, yield is really dependent on yield so it's hard to compare too.  people on the west coast are all striving to achieve 2 per with GSC and OG, which are both low-yielding strains.  I don't think a lot of the warehouses around here that pump out OGs even hit 2 per.  I know for a fact a friend of mine doesn't, closer to 1.75 on his PR, which is superb.

Brands are less important honestly, as long as it's someone whose not brand new at it.  Go for D-Nail brand if you have the money, they have the best warranty and have been around the longest.  My friend just got an "Apis Nail" for around 150 and it seems to function fine.  There's a whole bunch of brands out there--and plenty of people will put the electronics into whatever body you have (anything from N64s to metal lunchboxes to plastic toys).


----------



## Mafioso

strain is a big factor too, much agreed.  Most people say if you can get above 1 you are doing pretty good, which is consistent with what I have seen in general, not strain specific- or that it seems like every strain is easily capable of at least that.  My buddy that averages 2-2.5 per is always growing green crack, which is supposed to be a high yielder.

how long do most enails last you FM?  I've heard they break pretty easy.


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> just got more bars and a m-box 30 for the super low.
> 
> 
> i love how most of my grade school friends grew into pretty successful drug dealers and respond like asap rocky. %)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BARS FOR DAYS
> 
> 
> ...well, a couple, at least. this M-box 'bout to have me on the floor like a fool, though.... specially if I mix 'n' match....
> 
> 
> ahhhh well.... y'all already know what's gonna happen tomorrow.... hope someone feels like talkin' to me all barred and opied out tomarr.....


haha been days since I had some bars over here.  wtf is an m-box tho? never heard of that before.

not trying to lecture but if you really want to be a truck driver you are going to have some studying to do for some tests... concerning drugs ya feel??  I've thought about doing stuff like that but I always bail last minute cuz i'm like "hahahaha i'm not going to quit smoking wtf was I thinking....must've been high...."


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> haha been days since I had some bars over here.  wtf is an m-box tho? never heard of that before.
> 
> not trying to lecture but if you really want to be a truck driver you are going to have some studying to do for some tests... concerning drugs ya feel??  I've thought about doing stuff like that but I always bail last minute cuz i'm like "hahahaha i'm not going to quit smoking wtf was I thinking....must've been high...."






You remember the company I told you I work for, right? (Please don't mention it here, I want to keep that shit on the low) Well, you're right in a sense. For the job I want, you get one DOT drug test pre-employment. Any drug testing after you make seniority (30 working days for a driver in my company) is.... I forget the term, but it's only when you give them cause. Fuck up on the job? Drug test. Get into an accident? Drug test. Tell your employer you smoke weed on your off-time? They might ask why you haven't been sharing, lol. It's pretty fucked up.



I get what you mean, though, and totally agree. I also know drivers that smoke like I do, and other drivers that use hard drugs the way I smoke weed-- but i'll definitely have to be completely clean for a period of time in the beginning. My thoughts on that? For 110 grand a year I can do that, no problem, lol.






M-boxs are oxycodone. Roxicet, I think. One I've got on me's a 30mg IR oxycodone pill.


----------



## thujone

Jibult said:


> Absolutely, dude. I've got like 1700 in the bank right now so I'm close, man. I just want to get a car that I can keep using for a while, I don't want to get a piece of shit that I only use for a few months to get comfortable with a stick.
> 
> Like, I know how to drive them and get from point A to B, but I have to think about it with the clutch and gear changes, and I don't really have a good ear for it so, as a beginner, I'm constantly having to check the RPMs and everything on the dash (I'm not a big car guy if you can tell, lol.... good for fluid changes and tire rotations... maybe replacing some windshield wipers and air filters and stuff if it's not on too tricky of a model, but seriously, I know dick about cars and it makes me less of a man, I think ). I want to have that muscle memory, you know? Where I can just drive, and drive naturally without having to think 3 or 4 steps ahead like a chess game.
> 
> 
> There's places that let you use their cars and instructors, and I did it once thinking I'd be a great driver on the way out. I was wrong. Also, it was $195 for and 90 minute session and, uhhhhh, fuck doing that over and over and over again. Might as well buy a car since I don't have any folks that drive manuals.



Jib I learned how to drive stick taking my first car home, from the city, in rush hour.  It's not bad enough that you would need lessons on how to do it, especially if you buy a cheap Civic for $1000, even if you toast the tranny you can source a replacement for $100 or less, same with engines.  Shifting is an art though, every vehicle has its own quirks, with auto trans all the inner workings are abstracted away from the driver but with stick you are dealing with all the uniqueness of your specific clutch and pressure plate and flywheel and gearing... fuck, I love cars.

Oh and you can make a great BHO extractor out of car parts too :D


----------



## Jibult

thujone said:


> Jib I learned how to drive stick taking my first car home, from the city, in rush hour.  It's not bad enough that you would need lessons on how to do it, especially if you buy a cheap Civic for $1000, even if you toast the tranny you can source a replacement for $100 or less, same with engines.  Shifting is an art though, every vehicle has its own quirks, with auto trans all the inner workings are abstracted away from the driver but with stick you are dealing with all the uniqueness of your specific clutch and pressure plate and flywheel and gearing... fuck, I love cars.
> 
> Oh and you can make a great BHO extractor out of car parts too :D






The driving test isn't just about driving stick. There's over 75 different "depth of knowledge" things you need to know verbatim, perform flawlessly *as you repeat them verbatim*, and still need to be able to handle the extremely fucked up course through a mock metropolitan area well enough in a stick shift package car (big as fuck) throughout the process. The depth of knowledge shit is more than enough to worry about without me having to worry about jumping from fucking 2nd to 5th and fucking everything up. They fail you for stupid simple shit (though I realize the example I just mentioned is pretty much a fucktard thing to do.)



idk, I'm just anxious enough. I don't want to have to stress my way through it, especially considering a disqualification means you can't try again for another year. 



so yeah, that's the plan. pick up a cheap, *decent* car that can take over for the ones my parents "loaned" me like 9 years ago, and learn how to be a god damn *MAN* and drive a manual transmission.


----------



## w01fg4ng

I use to work with Mason Tvert, the founder of SAFER that basically legalized weed as we know it today.  He's a pretty cool stoner.

Anyway, it looks like he is taking another issue to the polls this year concerning pot-bars (coffee-shops).  We already have some but we may be getting  A LOT more I hope.  I usually smoke solo dolo, but it's fun to get out every now and then you know?


http://www.westword.com/news/social-pot-use-initiative-backers-will-get-it-on-ballot-if-deal-isnt-reached-soon-7514075


----------



## thujone

that sounds similar to the conditions in a normal driving test to get your license, around here everyone i know who drives MT initially borrowed an AT car to get their license first because it's way easier to pass.  well, i dunno if getting an MT car will make you more beast-like but you could still be in for a surprise if the trucks you need to use have unsync'd trannies and you've been busy learning up on a cushy sync'd trans, even after a decade driving MT if I had to suddenly start double clutching to shift it would definitely distract me some


----------



## Jibult

yeah... i'll figure it out.


----------



## thujone

best time to learn how to land is when the plane's already in the air :D


----------



## Jibult

so I should just sign the bid and hope for the best when I'm pretty confident I won't pass the on-road test, given what I already know about it, and then DQ myself for another year when I'll have the bread to buy a decent car to learn on in the next 2 or 3 months? I don't want to do that.


and I know shit's different from one car to the next. I still want to at least know what the hell I'm doing before I try and go for this shit.




Also, no. It's nothing like getting a driver's license. Not at the SoMD MVA, anyways.


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> You remember the company I told you I work for, right? (Please don't mention it here, I want to keep that shit on the low) Well, you're right in a sense. For the job I want, you get one DOT drug test pre-employment. Any drug testing after you make seniority (30 working days for a driver in my company) is.... I forget the term, but it's only when you give them cause. Fuck up on the job? Drug test. Get into an accident? Drug test. Tell your employer you smoke weed on your off-time? They might ask why you haven't been sharing, lol. It's pretty fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> I get what you mean, though, and totally agree. I also know drivers that smoke like I do, and other drivers that use hard drugs the way I smoke weed-- but i'll definitely have to be completely clean for a period of time in the beginning. My thoughts on that? For 110 grand a year I can do that, no problem, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M-boxs are oxycodone. Roxicet, I think. One I've got on me's a 30mg IR oxycodone pill.



yeah true true, every ex-trucker that I know with the exception of one friend was/is a drug user.  My friends dad talks about those meth pills they called something like "cross-country" or whatever because you could drive across the country in them.

kind of scary when you think about how much weight they are driving around.  at least get some sleep lol


----------



## w01fg4ng

Sounds like a nice retirement plan


----------



## Mafioso

How many ton trucks would you be driving jib?

I have a few friends with the truck driving license for the lowest weight class because the work they do requires them to drive massive work trucks to and from the job site.  They aren't as big as a "big rig" though.

I have 3 friends that I know of with their truck driving license, 2 have the lowest class and one has the highest.  I'm pretty sure they learned from on the job experience, studied enough to pass the permit test and then learned the hands on part at their job.  Probably under an experienced drivers supervision at first- seems like the easiest way IMO.

I was considering paying $1-2,000 for truck school so I could drive the work trucks at a job, but I never followed through.  I know that is the more expensive route and not required though.


----------



## Jibult

check your pms


----------



## Mafioso

HEY EVERYONE JIB WORKS FOR *snip*

HE DOES DRUGS AND HIS BOSSES NAME IS *snip*





I give it 2 months before jib is addicted to those meth pills and driving like Ricky Bobby in his truck.


----------



## Jibult

well gee, thanks maf'......




lol


----------



## Mafioso

hey anytime man


smoking on some snow land right now.  has that real distinct jack herrer smell to it but when you break it open the skunk comes out.. super tasty.


----------



## DaDankyDank

Just picked up one of the new Highly Educated quartz dish v1 nails. Going to wait to try it since I'm out of q-tips and want to keep this bad boy looking fresh and clean, but I hope it was well worth the money. More expensive than both the Halen trough/honey holes I have so I wonder how it'll compare to them. One thing that seems kind of jank about them is that the dish isn't supposed to be screwed on all the way tight since the TI expands and can crack it, so hopefully no fuckery happens. I'd be pissed if I spent this money to have the dish crack - alone without the TI they're pretty pricey.


----------



## Felonious Monk

^I've seen those, they look really cool.  I've heard they're tits too.  I'm glad HE/D-Nail does so much R&D around all this, we really know so little about dabbing.

You should check out this article:
https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jts/40/6/40_797/_pdf
The main focus is on contamination in concentrates in CA (very true but the stuff used was from 2012, purging has improved a lot).
The most interesting part to me was he smokes some dabs with a mechanical lung to see how much THC you theoretically inhale from a dab.  The answer was up to 40% of the possible THC (using a standardized 40mg dab, could be less with larger dabs).  Interestingly, he used a HE nail for the test.


----------



## Mafioso

/\ hey cool article Im going to read through it here in a minute.  Do you know if 40% is higher or lower than smoking regular herb?

Danky, that piece looks trippy as hell.  You always have some crazy ass rigs dude.  that nail looks clutch.


----------



## PotatoMan

maf is that your new signature /\?

cos it should be /\/\@ph

or just /\/\

IMO


----------



## DaDankyDank

Felonious Monk said:


> ^I've seen those, they look really cool.  I've heard they're tits too.  I'm glad HE/D-Nail does so much R&D around all this, we really know so little about dabbing.
> 
> You should check out this article:
> https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jts/40/6/40_797/_pdf
> The main focus is on contamination in concentrates in CA (very true but the stuff used was from 2012, purging has improved a lot).
> The most interesting part to me was he smokes some dabs with a mechanical lung to see how much THC you theoretically inhale from a dab.  The answer was up to 40% of the possible THC (using a standardized 40mg dab, could be less with larger dabs).  Interestingly, he used a HE nail for the test.



Yeah man d-nail is an incredible company and is always putting out products that no one else is doing, and they have the data  on their website backing their products up with science. They really push the boundaries as far as coming out with new surfaces and design features that haven't been done before. Their work is highly valued and I'm never let down when they release something new.

That article was pretty interesting too, I'm surprised bubble was the most effective in terms of the amount of delivered THC. I thought shatter and co2 would of been higher since they're usually more concentrated in cannabinoids since the heads aren't intact anymore and the cell membrane gets dissolved/dewaxed out of the final product but it makes sense as to why bubble is my favorite lol. If I had access to 73/90 micron bubble that would be all I'd smoke, but unfortunately that's hard to come by around these parts.





Mafioso said:


> /\ hey cool article Im going to read through it here in a minute.  Do you know if 40% is higher or lower than smoking regular herb?
> 
> Danky, that piece looks trippy as hell.  You always have some crazy ass rigs dude.  that nail looks clutch.



Thanks man I'm really passionate about glass art. In fact I've really been thinking about what I want to do with my business degree since I'm almost done and the dream is to open up my own gallery/shop one day. I'm hoping that I can start a side project buying wholesale glass and opening up my own website store and then hopefully one day have enough fund from that to open up my own physical store front. That's the dream. I can't picture myself stuck in an office cubicle the rest of my life doing something for someone else while they sit on their butts and collect the money. I feel like I have more to offer than that. The glass industry really has been booming and gaining a ton of momentum in just the past few years with everyone coming on board with concentrates, so hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Mafioso

DaDankyDank said:


> Yeah man d-nail is an incredible company and is always putting out products that no one else is doing, and they have the data  on their website backing their products up with science. They really push the boundaries as far as coming out with new surfaces and design features that haven't been done before. Their work is highly valued and I'm never let down when they release something new.
> 
> That article was pretty interesting too, I'm surprised bubble was the most effective in terms of the amount of delivered THC. I thought shatter and co2 would of been higher since they're usually more concentrated in cannabinoids since the heads aren't intact anymore and the cell membrane gets dissolved/dewaxed out of the final product but it makes sense as to why bubble is my favorite lol. If I had access to 73/90 micron bubble that would be all I'd smoke, but unfortunately that's hard to come by around these parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man I'm really passionate about glass art. In fact I've really been thinking about what I want to do with my business degree since I'm almost done and the dream is to open up my own gallery/shop one day. I'm hoping that I can start a side project buying wholesale glass and opening up my own website store and then hopefully one day have enough fund from that to open up my own physical store front. That's the dream. I can't picture myself stuck in an office cubicle the rest of my life doing something for someone else while they sit on their butts and collect the money. I feel like I have more to offer than that. The glass industry really has been booming and gaining a ton of momentum in just the past few years with everyone coming on board with concentrates, so hopefully it stays that way.



yeah very true.  I think it would be cool to learn how to blow glass and get into custom pieces.  I follow some people up in Oregon on social media and they are always selling pieces for hundreds to thousands of dollars, nothing in the double digits.  I'm sure it takes a lot of work to make these pieces but it seems very lucrative from what I can tell.  Then once you get a reputation and gain popularity it only gets better.  Seems like a good time to get it if thats what you want to do.


----------



## Jibult

i'm high as fuck you guys, playing mount and blade: warband (well, i'm hitting bowls and BLing right this second, but right back to that joint... full screen and all).



how yall fuckers doin' tonight?


----------



## Mafioso

night? mid afternoon over hurrr

got the reup of wax finally. said it was a nug run. it's decent stuff for sure, i'm high af.  Might need a nap soon... yeah I think nap time..


----------



## Jibult

shiiiiiit it's 8:43 and im like an hour and a half late for bed, seein' as how I gotta be up at 2am for work.



I'm bout to take a nap myself. A long one. Some people call it sleeping. meh..


----------



## PotatoMan

I feel like the person in your avatar is important, jib


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> shiiiiiit it's 8:43 and im like an hour and a half late for bed, seein' as how I gotta be up at 2am for work.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bout to take a nap myself. A long one. Some people call it sleeping. meh..



ugh 2 am?? that brings back some bad memories about commuting 2-4 hrs to work/job site.

Just woke up from my 'nap' lol


----------



## Jibult

Blank said:


> I feel like the person in your avatar is important, jib







bruhhhhhhhh, this dude is a fucking superhero. Everyone needs to know Charles Ramsey's story:
















snowmageddon just started. s'posed to get 30"+.

pray for me, y'all.


----------



## PotatoMan

damn, i remember that situation. that's crazy. good man.

i'm pretty baked. watching good movies all day then mushrooms later..


----------



## Jibult

Blank said:


> damn, i remember that situation. that's crazy. good man.
> 
> i'm pretty baked. watching good movies all day then mushrooms later..





Do you have Netflix?


Check out White God. Fucking awesome movie, but it's foreign with subtitles. Despite that, movie's pretty amazing (I *was* extremely fucked up when I watched it, though, so there's that.) The trailer doesn't even do it justice, and the trailers pretty damn good, imo:


----------



## Mafioso

Charles Ramsey is now my new role model.


the fuck is the back story to all that?? Some dude was kidnapping women and holding them hostage?? wtf??


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> Charles Ramsey is now my new role model.
> 
> 
> the fuck is the back story to all that?? Some dude was kidnapping women and holding them hostage?? wtf??



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ariel_Castro_kidnappings




it's fucked up, bro.


long story short, he kidnapped three women and held them for like over a decade. Three different girls, three separate occasions-- basically sex slaves hidden in a seemingly normal suburban home for like 11 years. One day one of them managed to escape, and that's where my superhero Charles Ramsey comes into the story.




In other news, I'm super fucked up and just picked up some A1 purple shit. Still barred out. Lovin' life lately, tbh.


Anybody else with no life wasting their Friday by fucking around on bluelight?


----------



## PotatoMan

idk. i've seen this movie called 'Goodnight Mommy'. if you're into foreign thrillers with subtitles. it's fucking scary, m8.

i'm pretty fucked up on boomers atm. i'm looking to watch a movie soon but that movie looks pretty dark jib. i'm trynna chill n laugh.

damn i love mushrooms


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ariel_Castro_kidnappings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's fucked up, bro.
> 
> 
> long story short, he kidnapped three women and held them for like over a decade. Three different girls, three separate occasions-- basically sex slaves hidden in a seemingly normal suburban home for like 11 years. One day one of them managed to escape, and that's where my superhero Charles Ramsey comes into the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I'm super fucked up and just picked up some A1 purple shit. Still barred out. Lovin' life lately, tbh.
> 
> 
> Anybody else with no life wasting their Friday by fucking around on bluelight?


fuck that is too crazy man.  those poor women... can't imagine what that would be like.

over here smoking on some snow land, hopefully getting some vics soon. not shit going on tonight, just got to water some plants soon.

last time I went out drinking I wrapped my car around a tree, so I haven't been too avid on doing that again.


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> fuck that is too crazy man.  those poor women... can't imagine what that would be like.
> 
> over here smoking on some snow land, hopefully getting some vics soon. not shit going on tonight, just got to water some plants soon.
> 
> last time I went out drinking I wrapped my car around a tree, so I haven't been too avid on doing that again.






snow land? I wish I had some right now, it would match the weather perfectly. Still snowing like a bitch and we've got a foot and a half on the ground. Not supposed to let up until 6am Sunday. 8(


I might get bored enough to take some pics when I'm done shoveling and show y'all fuckers how real in the field Maryland gets.




Also, don't drink and drive, kids. Glad you learned that one, man, but it sucks it happened the way it did. Least you're still alive, though, yeah?


----------



## SmokingAces

Just tried some of the strain medicritical 14% thc 14% CBD very nice effects. I'm used to mainly sativa dominant hybrids but this is very nice and relaxed I can see how it would help with pain. Also had some purple kush and og kush which are not new to me but nice to have to.


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> snow land? I wish I had some right now, it would match the weather perfectly. Still snowing like a bitch and we've got a foot and a half on the ground. Not supposed to let up until 6am Sunday. 8(
> 
> 
> I might get bored enough to take some pics when I'm done shoveling and show y'all fuckers how real in the field Maryland gets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, don't drink and drive, kids. Glad you learned that one, man, but it sucks it happened the way it did. Least you're still alive, though, yeah?



yeah man it was a fucking fiasco that night.  I was drunk and on 4 or 5 bars, driving 2 friends to another bar as I was speeding and lost control.  Pretty sure I was blacked out or halfway there because I don't remember hardly being at the bar we were at.  Idk what my friends had on them, but they bounced before the cops got there and I had to convince them that I was alone while being completely trashed.  Managed to stay out of jail somehow too.  My $10k car sold for $450- completely totaled.  all air bag deployed, 3 flat tires, dents ALL over the car... yeah... happy as fuck that my friends are ok.


----------



## Jibult

...


hell of a injury-free crash....



so.... there's so much snow outside it's ridiculous. I'm already planning on calling out sick on Monday on account of a fucked up back from the constant shoveling I've done all day and, at the moment, there's another 8in on the ground I'll have to get tomorrow in addition to the heavy snowfall that's still coming down and will be for another 6 hours.




fuck.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Sid said:


> Just tried some of the strain medicritical 14% thc 14% CBD very nice effects. I'm used to mainly sativa dominant hybrids but this is very nice and relaxed I can see how it would help with pain. Also had some purple kush and og kush which are not new to me but nice to have to.



I would love to try something like that. I like higher THC strains, but I'd also like something for nighttime sedation/pain relief.

I've been smoking blue dream lately. Blue Dream and tar, YEAH. Not today, though...weaning myself off the ol' tar with some kratom.


----------



## Jibult

Blue dream's pretty awesome. Seems to be everywhere, too.


----------



## Mafioso

you snowboard at all jib?


----------



## Jibult

nah, always wanted to, though. Don't live/didn't grow up near any mountains like that, and never went on a road trip for it or anything.


looks fun as shit.... why do you ask? cuz of all the snow I'm dealing with right now?


shiiiiiiiit, I could probably pile a mound high enough to snowboard with all the shit I've shoveled today. Swear to God, the snow banks around my car are fucking *taller* than my car. I still have to shovel the last of it tomorrow morning and, fuck, I'm not looking forward to it...


----------



## PotatoMan

i've been on a pot binge with a side of mushrooms and oxycodone.

it's pretty nippy at my location (cloud loud, USA) - 8 celsius, m8.

the oxy is a nice reflection of the shrooms trip which a beer ended - lol. idk i just enjoy drinking on psychedelics as the booze really just makes you feel *extra* drunk when tripping.

dominos took a while to come this morning so i didn't tip, i'm not cheap, this is the US iirc.

back to school tomorrow . hw & laundry. maybe a valium will smooth the tension. i'm really content atm - jeez the oxy has me ramblin'.

check out Flume's EP if you're into trap-chill-electro - i'd roll a few smokes before


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> nah, always wanted to, though. Don't live/didn't grow up near any mountains like that, and never went on a road trip for it or anything.
> 
> 
> looks fun as shit.... why do you ask? cuz of all the snow I'm dealing with right now?
> 
> 
> shiiiiiiiit, I could probably pile a mound high enough to snowboard with all the shit I've shoveled today. Swear to God, the snow banks around my car are fucking *taller* than my car. I still have to shovel the last of it tomorrow morning and, fuck, I'm not looking forward to it...



yeah basically.  I forget not everyone lives a few hours from the mountains..  nice thing about when it snows over here is that it's usually just up on the mountains so us city folk don't have to deal with that mess.  ugh shoveling snow?? I barely can make it out there to rake the fucking leaves that keep falling.


oh god I think I might die from that dab.  Just threw up in my mouth a little from coughing... yeaaaah it's a party now


----------



## Mafioso

Flume is dope I've listened to that album dozens of times. good music to get high af to for sure


----------



## Felonious Monk

Hope you're staying warm jib, my Dad just messaged that they've passed 30" in their part of western MD as of 5PM.  He must be getting updates from friends though as my parents are currently in Cambodia lol

And it was a chilly 64 here today...

Cleaned out the EA about to take some dabs of "Margaritas"


----------



## Jibult

Felonious Monk said:


> Hope you're staying warm jib, my Dad just messaged that they've passed 30" in their part of western MD as of 5PM.  He must be getting updates from friends though as my parents are currently in Cambodia lol
> 
> And it was a chilly 64 here today...
> 
> Cleaned out the EA about to take some dabs of "Margaritas"






snow just finished around 11:30, *I* just finished shoveling (probably my 6th time today) the last of it after starting at.... oh.... 11:30-ish.


my back is killing me, but the pills are helping. 



idk the totals off-hand but I'd say we got around 26-28in since Friday afternoon. If I can find the totals for my area I'll post 'em up, but really, y'all, it's crazy out there snow-wise. Drug trade's shut down because of this shit, lol.


Definitely stayin' warm, though. I work in this type of shit daily during the winter. My problem's alllll respiratory. As long as the power doesn't go out, me personally, I should be good. 'preciate the sentiment, though.


----------



## Mafioso

what if drug dealers invented time travel but you didn't know it and you just woke up broke and in withdrawls all of a sudden?


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> what if drug dealers invented time travel but you didn't know it and you just woke up broke and in withdrawls all of a sudden?




Sounds like the start of a good novel, imo....



So I scored a vape pen yesterday and oh my god I love it. I don't know what strain of oil is in the cartridge but it's most definitely sativa-dominant and oh my god i love it.

This shit needs to get legal in Maryland ASAP, even if it means I'll be paying more. The vape pen's got me persuaded to switch over from smoking once the replacement cartridges are easily accessible for me.



....Yeah, bro's, it's *that* fuckin' nice. If you've never fucked with vaporizing extracts before, go ahead and try that shit if it's ever available to you. Oh my fucking god I love this little vape pen. 





[Double-post avoidance edit: Also, I hate it when I'm drinking (beer) before bed, pop a melatonin and then once that shit kicks in, man, it never fuckin' fails: I get all dizzy and shit, get butt-ass naked and under the covers in bed, and **BOOM!** all of a sudden my bladder's full and I've got about 2.64 seconds to make it to the bathroom before I start pissing everywhere while cupping my dick in my hands on the run to the toilet.



So.... you guys think that's a gland problem or an alcohol problem?]


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> Sounds like the start of a good novel, imo....
> 
> 
> 
> So I scored a vape pen yesterday and oh my god I love it. I don't know what strain of oil is in the cartridge but it's most definitely sativa-dominant and oh my god i love it.
> 
> This shit needs to get legal in Maryland ASAP, even if it means I'll be paying more. The vape pen's got me persuaded to switch over from smoking once the replacement cartridges are easily accessible for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ....Yeah, bro's, it's *that* fuckin' nice. If you've never fucked with vaporizing extracts before, go ahead and try that shit if it's ever available to you. Oh my fucking god I love this little vape pen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Double-post avoidance edit: Also, I hate it when I'm drinking (beer) before bed, pop a melatonin and then once that shit kicks in, man, it never fuckin' fails: I get all dizzy and shit, get butt-ass naked and under the covers in bed, and **BOOM!** all of a sudden my bladder's full and I've got about 2.64 seconds to make it to the bathroom before I start pissing everywhere while cupping my dick in my hands on the run to the toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> So.... you guys think that's a gland problem or an alcohol problem?]



lmao my dude.. I'm going with a little bit of both on that one.. maybe ask a doctor about that one holy shit lol


----------



## Jibult

lol, yeah. on the to-do list.


----------



## Mafioso

never tried melatonin but xans make me have to pee every 5-10 minutes tho.


----------



## DaDankyDank

Smokin' on some Mr. Nice Guy errl right now. Shit's bomb but straight knocks me out. Last few days I've been falling asleep around 8 or 9 lol.

It's also only 4:15 and I have class from 6:35-9:20 tonight FML. It's finance too and couldn't be anymore boring - please kill me now...


----------



## Jibult

I impaled my foot with a dirty toothpick in my friend's bathroom.



My life's an adventure. 8)







DaDankyDank said:


> Smokin' on some Mr. Nice Guy errl right now. Shit's bomb but straight knocks me out. Last few days I've been falling asleep around 8 or 9 lol.
> 
> It's also only 4:15 and I have class from 6:35-9:20 tonight FML. It's finance too and couldn't be anymore boring - please kill me now...





I fall asleep around 7-ish most nights. Then again, I wake up for work around midnight-1am.





Also, listen Jerry, I-I-I don't wanna overstep my bounds or anything; it's your house, it's your world, you're a real Julius Caesar... but I'll tell ya somethin'-- I'll tell ya how I- how I feel about school, Jerry: it's a waste of time! Bunch of people runnin' around bumpin' into each other; got a guy up front says "2+2?" and the people in the back say "4."  And then, and then the bell rings and they give ya a carton of milk and a piece of paper that says you can go take a dump or somethin'. It-it-it's not a place for smart people, Jerry... and I know that's not a popular opinion, but those are my two cents on the issue.


----------



## Mafioso

I was going to go to class

but then i got high


----------



## Jibult

anybody here have experience with vape pens for waxy concentrates?


More specifically, any models that Kandypens or Dr.Dabber has put out (they seem to be the best deals I can find in terms of efficiency and quality versus price)?




One of my weed connects just plugged into a dab/wax source. He said he could get me a pen with the credit I have with him already but I'm still looking at getting something that's most likely not going to end up being a cheap Asian knockoff, which is what he'll most likely come through with. It'll work.....

just no telling for how long, ya know?




I'm looking at this vape pen called Donuts by Kandypens, but the Dr. Dabber's were looking pretty legit too. Any Bluelight advice'd be most welcome, especially as I'm pretty much a complete rookie when it comes to vape pens, and just vaporization in general.



I'm looking at vape pens because I simply don't want to deal with a huge ass rig just to get high. Shit seems easy to go wrong with those... idk why, they just have me feeling like they're a bad idea for me... and also because I recently scored an oil connect and have been vaping the shit out of some oil in an oil/liquid-only pen, and so far I like what I've been seeing.







Also, I've been watching One Punch Man today while I've been resting up my fucked up foot.



I just wanna say that One Punch Man is fucking awesome and I'm glad I finally looked past the name and checked this little bald dude's show out


----------



## Mafioso

I've had pretty good luck with a brand called "Vaped" until I broke and lost most the attachments.  When I went to replace them I couldn't find the same brand at any smoke shop so I went with the one called "vision spinner II" which has a really big battery and has 4 different voltage settings, which I find pretty useful.  The charge lasts way longer than anything I've used before, can smoke pretty fat all day and only have to charge it up at night.


Really though, unless you are out and about, a dab rig is the way to go.  It's actually way easier and much less mess than a vape pen.  Pens are cool but having to refill and charge them can be a pain if it is all you use.  And you can take faaaat ass rips on a rig once you build up your dab lungs.

speaking of fat dabs...


----------



## Jibult

^^That's a good point. When it comes to pens, I'm used to oil cartridges at the moment and they're fairly simple to fill and put in place, and last for much longer than the dab pens seem to per.... uhh..... "session."



idk, dude just owes me hella bread and happens to have a whole lot of wax right now and the only thing that held me back from collecting was that I don't really have a way to fuck with the stuff on-hand. I wanted to get more oil, for real, but I'm kind of unsure now... like.... I want it all, man, I want it all....


----------



## PotatoMan

puffco pro, bro.

now _that_ is an excellent device


----------



## Jibult

Blank said:


> puffco pro, bro.
> 
> now _that_ is an excellent device





Yeah, that seemed like one of the better mid-range pens; I just couldn't find them for less than retail anywhere and I'm not trying to pay what Puffco was charging. I'm a cheap fucker, I was hoping to spend about half what that cost...


Which contradicts my interest in the Donuts vape pen, to be honest, but I really like the idea of it's coil-less.... atomizer, I think it's called? Seemed really cool to me, even if it's more expensive than the puffco pro:








(NSFW for size)


*NSFW*: 












and from all the reviews, wax lasts incredibly long in it before being killed. Something to do with the ceramic heating element just bubbling the dab without burning it away for some time. Another pro, in my eyes. Dudes were making claims about the amount of hits they were getting per dab that seemed really out there to me, though... said it ranged from 30-50 hits on a 0.3g dab, which seemed like a *fuckin' lot* to me. Like, enough to make me doubt the rest of the review(s) itself.


----------



## Mafioso

I like my vape pen until it comes time to clean them.  A lot of them are easy to break, idk about the coilless style like those donuts though.

I can see how it might last longer with a ceramic heating element, but those last hits have to be pretty nasty I would think.

pens will definitely make the dab last longer than on a rig, but I prefer rigs unless I'm out in public.


----------



## Felonious Monk

I definitely prefer a rig but I used a pen heavily/majority for the first year I smoked oil, especially in MD.  I used the original G-Pen, then an Atmos Raw, and lastly one of the cheap globe designs.  I've also recently used my friend's PuffCo.

That donut one looks nice (possibly better than all the ones I've used), so it's definitely one to consider because coils suck in and of themselves no matter what.

That being said, cost is your main issue.  These cheap pieces so don't spend too much on a name.  My recommendation based on what I've used is to buy cheap no-name parts off the internet and just use them as basically disposable (though the globes can last a surprisingly long time).  I used just a 510 battery with a glass globe and ceramic cup with coil inside.  Total cost was like $25 at this cheap store near me, 10 for battery and 15 for globe with 2 coils.


----------



## Mafioso

Yeah I'm pretty sure my latest pen is an assortment of brands.  The only expensive part was the battery pack, which is rechargeable and by far the best one I've had, cost as much as some entire pen assemblies cost if not more.  For me it was worth it though when I was always out of town.

It was kind of weird when I went in to the smoke shop.  I was talking to the owner for a few minutes about pens and he wouldn't show me the battery pack I ended up buying until like the 4th time I asked him "is this all the pens that you have".  I kept asking him because his answer was weird, wasn't a simple "yes" or "no" lol.  He said they were the pens that he used and they will last him all day.  Didn't believe they would last that long until I tried one myself.  I've never had a pen before that I could go multiple days without charging and still have plenty of power.

why does it sound like I'm a sells rep lol  too bad I can't get a sponsorship for vape pens...


----------



## w01fg4ng

pretty much what everyone else said.


pen is good if you are a noob. or expert travelling.

otherwise, a rig is a must bro


----------



## PotatoMan

the rig has excellent delivery imo

pen is just more convenient.


----------



## Jibult

You guys are awesome.


I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## thujone

speaking of vape pens...



> The father of a southern Alberta teen is calling for a ban on the sale of electronic cigarettes to minors as his son recovers from burns, broken teeth and other injuries after an e-cigarette blew up in his face.
> 
> ...



http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/calgary/alberta-father-calls-for-ban-on-e-cigarettes-1.3423099

not the first time i've heard of this sort of thing, i guess vaping is no picnic on them batteries


----------



## Mafioso

holy shit burns and broken teeth?  Suddenly cigarettes sound like the safe alternative


----------



## Jibult

^^I've seen some gnarly injuries allegedly from e-pens.


Like mouth and throat burned black, nose all scaly and bleeding-type shit.




It always seems like a Scared Straight story to me, though, but those stories are why I take a single long draw and let my pen chill for a few minutes before the next. Some of the pictures I've seen of people claiming to be injured by vape-pens look straight out of zombie flicks, man.... never want that shit to happen to me.




Responding to what you guys've said, the main thing keeping me away from the rigs is the use of a torch to heat the nail. I'm under the assumption that that's how pretty much all rigs work.... unless someone can set me straight?

I don't like the thought of playing with butane torches at my wooden computer desk resting on extremely flammable carpet in order to get high most the time, lol. Y'all might not burn your shit down, but I feel like I'm juuussssst unlucky enough to be the guy that does.


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> ^^I've seen some gnarly injuries allegedly from e-pens.
> 
> 
> Like mouth and throat burned black, nose all scaly and bleeding-type shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It always seems like a Scared Straight story to me, though, but those stories are why I take a single long draw and let my pen chill for a few minutes before the next. Some of the pictures I've seen of people claiming to be injured by vape-pens look straight out of zombie flicks, man.... never want that shit to happen to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to what you guys've said, the main thing keeping me away from the rigs is the use of a torch to heat the nail. I'm under the assumption that that's how pretty much all rigs work.... unless someone can set me straight?
> 
> I don't like the thought of playing with butane torches at my wooden computer desk resting on extremely flammable carpet in order to get high most the time, lol. Y'all might not burn your shit down, but I feel like I'm juuussssst unlucky enough to be the guy that does.



Hey man no joke, I've seen a video of this chick looking hella blazed out, going to heat up a nail with one of those cheap china made butane torches when the tip falls off and the flame starts burning back into the container until it blows up.  Couldn't have ended well.  Personally I use the propane torches they sell at hardware stores, the ones people use for soldering and what not.  I've used those at work/ in the shop long enough to know they are sturdy as hell.  Much safer than the butane torch from a smoke shop I was using before.

And yeah, unless you get an enail, you will be busting out a torch everytime you want to dab.


----------



## w01fg4ng

E-nails are torchless, but they have their quarks too.  Many people like to leave their e-nails on so they don't have to wait for it to heat up, the problem with this is that if you have any pets they can get burned; it's like leaving a stove on.

With a torch & nail you don't have to wait long for it to heat up and it's easier to take down/put away, but you have to deal with using a torch.  I personally use an Iwatani.  It's not meant for small nails but it heats the shit up fast.

I've seen some old vaporizers that have a decent e-nail attachment like the da buddha.  Same concept as an e-nail.


----------



## Mafioso

I think enails are the way to go if you want multiple dabs, but torches aren't that crazy once you stop questioning your life decisions as you stare into the flame....


don't worry, you are not a crack head even if everyone thinks you are now.


----------



## thujone

i can already see the next generation of anti-herb PSAs...

YOUR FACE ON VAPE PENS


----------



## Mafioso

THIS IS YOU ON VAPE

You wouldn't smoke a bomb would you?

WHY WOULD YOU SMOKE VAPE?


----------



## Felonious Monk

This would never happen unless you're a drunk white chick but this video is awesome (I think she was filling the torch in the sink, spilled tane, and then ignited it after she lit the torch)






I think if you take it easy on the pens they're generally ok.  I've had em get hot on me but that's when I'm just taking puff after puff (and that's those little tiny batteries too, buying a big mod might serve you better).


----------



## Mafioso

holy shit thats the video I was referring to.  It looks like the flame won't stay lit and then it starts coming out by the handle part then she throws it into the sink.  I always thought the lighter blew up, or like came apart and let out all the butane... I would think a spill would evaporate pretty quick.

either way.. not a fan of that style of torch lighter. always low quality shit from china.


----------



## PotatoMan

lol call me a pussy but when my buddys are torching nails i usually keep my distance thinking it'll explode

is prob dat THC paranoia, mane


----------



## thujone

butane is fairly safe when contained, i'm guessing what happened with the girl is that uncontrolled flame she tried to wave away melted part of the tank and the pressurized butane spewed out and got lit.  might have avoided it by not holding the torch tipped like that

one of these tanks tipping over is even scarier than a face full of butane flame






blunt force trauma yo


----------



## Mafioso

Yeah but it takes quite a bit of force at the right angle to knock one of those tops off like that.  Compared to those expensive(at retail) butane lighters smoke shops sell... way more durable.  Those smoke shop lighters are almost never designed to be able to handle the heat of multiple dabs, and the expansion/contraction caused by heat will cause some funky shit to start happening with them.  Plumbers use the bottle style propane torches all the time in the field, and usually beat on them much harder so they are actually designed for heavy usage.


----------



## DaDankyDank

They make these, which is basically a portable electric nail. It's obviously kind of big and bulky compared to a pen, but still good for on the go. No torch required and is rechargeable. These are however made in china, but so are a lot of the other big name pens such a g-pen and whatever. I know I'm usually all about american made glass /  products and shit, but I'd be down to have one of these. There's a lot of companies in America buying these, rebranding them with their own label, and selling them for mark up. Pretty sure you can still buy them directly from China though for a much cheaper price. Not sure about the shelf life but I know someone who's had one with no issues for probably 3-4 months.






If anyone's interested I can DM you the link on where you can pick one up


----------



## Exigent

Speaking of G-Pens, I've been thinking of getting one. Are they worth it? Are their better alternatives?


----------



## drug_mentor

^ My mate has a Snoop Dogg G Pen, absolute piece of shit for full melt hash or flower. I can't imagine oil would fare any better.

Same mate has an Atmos Rx Raw, works really well for full melt hash, would probably work as well for oil and is somewhat passable for flowers, although it is technically a combustion pen and not a vape pen. I recently picked up an Atmos Rx Junior and it gives me really nice rips off of 73 micron full melt.


----------



## thujone

DaDankyDank said:


> Not sure about the shelf life but I know someone who's had one with no issues for probably 3-4 months.



is 3-4 months is a long time for these things?  man... I've been using the same vape for 10+ years.  if i were to make an market a wax vape that could last 5+ years would there be a lot of demand for that?


----------



## Mafioso

thujone said:


> is 3-4 months is a long time for these things?  man... I've been using the same vape for 10+ years.  if i were to make an market a wax vape that could last 5+ years would there be a lot of demand for that?



I would think it depends entirely upon the price at which you market it at.  If it isn't that much more than any other pen, then fuck yeah, I'd buy one at least.  My friends who use pens seem to have a new one every 3-6 months.  When I used a pen on the daily I would be buying a new one every month or three, until I got a good one that I would hold onto for 6 months +.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

drug_mentor said:


> ^ My mate has a Snoop Dogg G Pen, absolute piece of shit for full melt hash or flower. I can't imagine oil would fare any better.
> 
> Same mate has an Atmos Rx Raw, works really well for full melt hash, would probably work as well for oil and is somewhat passable for flowers, although it is technically a combustion pen and not a vape pen. I recently picked up an Atmos Rx Junior and it gives me really nice rips off of 73 micron full melt.



hehe, who would think that something called the "Snoop Dogg G Pen" would be anything less than a top-notch quality consumer item?


----------



## Jibult

So I just bought a lesser-priced item by KandyPens in lieu of that Donuts one.


Just a few dollars more than the cheapest ones I could find because of a sale. ^_^




Figured I'll give the stuff a shot with a cheap pen, see how I like it and then make more financially-impacting decisions afterwards.






In other news, I've got Xanax in my system and should have two grams of wax some time in the next two hours. Now if only I had bought the pen *last friday* instead of today...... fucker hasn't even shipped yet.


----------



## Felonious Monk

^sounds like a good buy!

I'm hitting up the SoCal Medical Cannabis Cup tomorrow so if I see anything awesome I'll let you guys know.  I'm bringing like $400 to buy BHO, rosin, and ice wax; I just treat it like a farmer's market.



thujone said:


> is 3-4 months is a long time for these things?  man... I've been using the same vape for 10+ years.  if i were to make an market a wax vape that could last 5+ years would there be a lot of demand for that?



It is because new pen designs keep coming out which are better than the one you bought 3-4 months ago.  The G-Pen I bought in 2013 is a totally different design (I think) from the ones they sell today (it was just a repurposed ecig cartridge, the kind with the 2 wicks made for liquid).  If you bought a Volcano 10 years ago it's exactly the same as the Volcano in-store today.

Those dab sets on the go actually look ok.  They appeared on dhgate last year but I've started seeing High Times affiliates pushing branded ones now.  I'm a little concerned about what the parts are made of but it's probably no worse than any other pen...  That's one thing I like about a dab rig/e-nail though, my oil touches US-machined Ti and US-made glass until it reaches me, so no silica wicks, no coated metals, no ABS plastics, etc...


----------



## Mafioso

A lot of people are using those disposable pre-filled cartridges and the battery pack seems to be practically disposable as well.


----------



## Jibult

[Edit: bars got me kinda ramblin' here (but still coherently, if that makes sense.) Also realized I might be talking about a different kind of disposable, so let's just call this a disclaimer edit, y'all.]




Mafioso said:


> A lot of people are using those disposable pre-filled cartridges and the battery pack seems to be practically disposable as well.






Yeah, i debated on picking up a super-cheap disposable (I forget the name but it was mostly orange), but then I realized the pen I settled on was on sale for... lemme do the math here... this shit gets tough without using price discussion on anything, lol.... so yeah, it was on sale for 60% and initially cost the same as the one I had my eyes on in the first place.... biggest difference is the type of atomizers used between the two, as far as I can tell.


I INITIALLY was getting one worth less than a gram of top-shelf, but the fuckin' website kept saying the security code on my credit card was unverified by processors. Fuckin' Chinese..... lol, nah, Chinese folks are cool, it's just dealing with the ones that are in this business and actually in China. I was pissed, though, because I watched hella video reviews from different people and the little cheap, non-disposable dry herb-and-wax pen seemed to get the fuckin' job done perfectly. It seemed to be a combustion pen more than a vapor pen, which was a huge downside.... but it was marketed as a vape-pen. It just didn't look like vapor that the folks on the video reviews I watched were exhaling-- seemed to look like straight smoke through the videos. I still said fuck it, though, but then the website said fuck my card and I went straight to the Donuts and just happened to scroll down and see the sale on the comparable pen without the all-ceramic donut-style atomizer (pretty sure it's ceramic with a regular coil, which is what I wanted to avoid but whatever, I got it for the low.)




Dab dude's still at work methinks. Might not link up for those grams until tomorrow, which suits me fine because I really don't want to feel like I'm wasting any putting it in a bong or something. I do wish I had a li'l rig to work with, but the pen'll suit my needs better at the moment so yeah.... besides, just a wax-concentrate trial run for me, anyways. The wax is coming sort-of free thanks to credit, so it's like a cheap ass experience with a brand new style of cannabis extract for me to check out. 



Another side note: My last bit of oil ran out today and I'm highly upset about it. I think I might make a run at trying to make my own shit to put into my oil pen some time in the future. The oil source (for me) kind of dried up right when the dabs appeared. 





Felonious Monk said:


> ^sounds like a good buy!





yeah, man, I feel good about it. If it weren't on sale I was all irritated enough to just spend the extra cash and get the Donuts. That thing just looked so cool bubbling wax away over and over and over again... can't lie, made me want it like ASAP.




idk, though, I'm really getting into the idea of concentrates/extracts. I used to be a kief and herb guy, but vaping oil keeps me smoking less and overall happier, for real. If I don't like the wax, I'lm definitely gonna try to find a way to keep oil on deck 24/7.


----------



## Mafioso

The disposable ones aren't rechargeable and can be used for 2-3 cartridges if even that many.


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> The disposable ones aren't rechargeable and can be used for 2-3 cartridges if even that many.





Yeah, the ones I saw generally said they were good for about 600 pulls/uses, but I guess that'd depend on how heavy a person hits.



Almost got one after everybody in this thread chimed in about vape pens until I found this super cheap chinese 510s pen, but like I said, their site wasn't recognizing my card info... so I got all pissed and was ready to spend a fortune with a legitimate site. Luckily, I saw the sale going on... well.... that's all, folks.





[Double-post avoidance edit:

Dammmmmnnnnn got my wax. Turned into 2.5g overnight because of the delay. 



I've got it completely wrapped in parchment paper (that's how it came to me), then a layer of aluminum foil completely covering the parchment, and tucked it away in my freezer while I wait for my pen to arrive.




I plan on buying a wax-specific container some time in the near future, but until then..... did I do anything wrong here? I didn't even have the option to remove it cleanly from the parchment when I got it because it had already warmed up to the point where it was viscous enough to be a pain in the ass, which is why my first thought was to get that sum bitch in the freezer and harden it up a bit. Also: out of sight, out of mind.]


----------



## Mafioso

I just keep mine in parchment paper at room temp.  My boy has a legit rig and de-waxes his stuff so it comes out super clear shatter that you can pick up bare-handed  even at 75F.  Every time.  I've seen some people keep it in the freezer but then you have to deal with moisture.

If your wax gets wet its not the end of the world like with some herb, but it will sizzle hella crazy and doesn't sounds like something you want to be inhaling.


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> I just keep mine in parchment paper at room temp.  I've seen some people keep it in the freezer but then you have to deal with moisture.
> 
> If your wax gets wet its not the end of the world like with some herb, but it will sizzle hella crazy and doesn't sounds like something you want to be inhaling.





Got ya.


The end result was several layers of parchment paper, and several more layers of aluminum foil. I'm hoping that it'll be fairly moisture-proof but it's a freezer so there's always a good chance some ice'll work it's way in there.... I might throw what I already have it in into an airtight container. It's already wrapped up so I figure plastic wouldn't hurt, right?


----------



## Mafioso

you should be fine but I noticed when you take it out it will probably condensate a little bit until it warms up to room temp.

Really 2.5 grams will probably store at room temp longer than you will have them, at least for me.  Get a dab tool, the thing that look like dentist tools if you don't already have one.  Then it is easier to handle when it is a little goey vs straight shatter..


but welcome to the world of dabs... you might not look at smoking weed the same ever again..... lol


----------



## Jibult

haha, probablyyyyyy not, bruddah.

I'm still waiting on my pen, though. I think the company processes order the day after they're placed, and they don't process anything on Saturdays.... so they're still processing my order. I might not see it until the end of next week knowing the post office. 



Been thinkin' of puttin' a littlllllleeeee tiny bit sandwiched into a bowl and try it out but I'm hesitant. I don't want to waste what I've got and fuck up a bowl in the process.





[EDIT: fuckin, whaddya know, I checked the order after I posted this and the fucker's shipped. Well.... technically... it's sitting in a USPS pick-up box waiting to get picked up when they next come by, which'll probably be monday. Meh, fuck it. I'm just happy it's kinda sorta on the way, with a tracking number and errythang.%)]


----------



## Jibult

fuck a double-post.


i'm barred out and about to take my first hit of wax through a waterbong. sandwiched between weed. 




hopefully i'll be blastin off here in a minute.


----------



## Mafioso

bars and dabs is where it's at.  wish I had some bars, got plenty of dabs tho.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

I for one never liked the Xanax + weed combo...benzodiazepines dull the "edge" off cannabis, IMO, the psychedelic aspect of the drug.

Of course, other people might find that effect desirable because that aspect of the drug gives them anxious thoughts.

Anyway, I just came on here to say that I like how weed still surprises me sometimes. I have a decent tolerance (smoking since mid-teens, more-or-less every day for the past seven years or so) but there will still be moments from smoking certain strains where I'll think "damn I'm pretty fuckin' blazed right now". Off of a minimal amount of buds or hash oil, too. 

That kind of thing (underestimating how high you will get before consuming a certain amount of a substance) happens sometimes with other street drugs too, but much more often with cannabis IMO.


----------



## Jibult

Burnt Offerings said:


> I for one never liked the Xanax + weed combo...benzodiazepines dull the "edge" off cannabis, IMO, the psychedelic aspect of the drug.
> 
> Of course, other people might find that effect desirable because that aspect of the drug gives them anxious thoughts.
> 
> Anyway, I just came on here to say that I like how weed still surprises me sometimes. I have a decent tolerance (smoking since mid-teens, more-or-less every day for the past seven years or so) but there will still be moments from smoking certain strains where I'll think "damn I'm pretty fuckin' blazed right now". Off of a minimal amount of buds or hash oil, too.
> 
> That kind of thing (underestimating how high you will get before consuming a certain amount of a substance) happens sometimes with other street drugs too, but much more often with cannabis IMO.





Xanax gives me energy. I'm 3.5mg deep today, did all my laundry, cleaned the whole house, handled a litter box, just finished lifting weights for about 45min straight, and here I am like shit, dude, what's next on the agenda.



I think I've truly, honestly got several really awesome paradoxical effects from benzo's, but alprazolam in particular. It was the first one I literally had an addiction to (15 years old, doctor prescribed me 60 2mg bars... fucked situation regardless). My main thing with Xanax, man... cleaning and reading. Video games are cool but they take up way too much time and this shit handles my anxiety by, like, making my racing thoughts manifest physically and it comes off like I have mad ADD.



Also, Xanax? Makes me talkative as fuck, if y'all couldn't tell. Cool thing is I can actually stay coherent when I'm typing shit. The deeper I get, though, the worse I physically start to slur when I speak.




Fuck I love Xanax. Think I need some more, man....


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Benzodiazepines just relieve anxiety and make me sleepy, personally-speaking. All of them, I've never found one that's recreational.

Rather than benzodiazepines + weed, I'd rather choose heroin + weed (which is god tier...kratom + weed if you want to be classier about it), or even cocaine/methamphetamine + weed...which is admittedly enjoyable in an entirely different way than a weed/CNS depressant combo, LOL


----------



## Jibult

yeah, I hear you. I've explained the shit to my doctor back in the day and she literally called them paradoxical effects (essentially the drug effects a person in ways opposite than it's supposed to) and it's normally a sign and/or result of an underlying mental issue or a heavy, prolonged addiction.


Probably both in my case, but the shit hits me and everything melts away, bro. They're my happy pills.... and they're dangerous as fuck for me to rely on constantly, so I choose to never get scripts filled. When cheap ones come around I buy a bunch and medicate my disorder (generalized anxiety) accordingly and temporarily.



...I really fuckin' hate doctors, man. I'm also kind of fucked in the head a li'l bit, so there's that to consider here too.




The wax was alright in a bowl. Even ice cold it was a pain in the ass to handle mixing in with weed, though (can't wait for my pen to arrive ).

It got me stoned for sure, layered in the middle of a bowlpack. It didn't seem too special, though, barely on par with the oil I've been on lately. Maybe I didn't put enough in with the tree but my bowlpiece is small enough, ya know? I didn't want to have oil drip down the bongstem because the tree burned away faster than the wax on account of me being all excessive. I'ma leave it in the fridge overnight and if it's cold enough to work with to get a decent pic, I'll show y'all the product I'm workin' with. Don't know anything about it other than it's called wax, and *fuck* does it smell lovely.


----------



## Mafioso

Man I'll take bars until I black out and then probably take some more.

damn I want some so bad now.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Jibult said:


> ...I really fuckin' hate doctors, man. I'm also kind of fucked in the head a li'l bit, so there's that



I hear ya bruuuther...the drugs they give out are boring, too! Nowadays if it isn't A) easily preparable in a syringe, or B) called "weed" or "dabs", I ain't havin none of it!


----------



## PotatoMan

i can't handle xanax much anymore. my plug recently overdosed on xanax + ? - RIP

i much prefer valium every once in a while.

but my bros, the best combos with weed are simply with hallucinogens and booze.

anything else, the weed either overpowers, interferes with or is dulled IMO


----------



## Burnt Offerings

agree with hallucinogens. Not booze, though. alcohol overpowers everything eventually and you just feel drunk.


----------



## PotatoMan

that's why you gotta get drunk _then_ baked..


----------



## Mafioso

Yeah xans are pretty dangerous.  I've blacked out before and kept popping bars and vics, had a stash of like 15-20 bars and maybe 10 vics.  Woke up 2 days later and didn't remember anything, didn't know what day it was and couldn't believe that 2 days had passed.  Was living alone so I literally have no way of knowing what happened and if I had stopped breathing or some shit I probably just would have never woken up and never knew what hit me.


----------



## Jibult

my wax pen came my wax pen came my wax pen came my wax pen came 




Now can someone please, *PLEASE* explain to me how to use globe attachments? No instructions came with it. I'm guessing I pop the dome off, put the wax near the coil, replace the glass dome and use the pen as usual?


I realize this stuff might be pen-specific but, if it's not, I figured it couldn't hurt to ask before contacting customer support. I couldn't find shit about the globe for this pen anywhere online.


----------



## thujone

pics?


----------



## Jibult

nvm, I figured it out. 

I'll throw pics up if you want, though? Just a KandyPens Waxxy vape pen, though.


The atomizer was a bitch to get out. I talked to their customer support online and he walked me through it-- there's apparently a tiny locking mechanism that you have to wiggle the atomizer free of from a certain angle, and I would've NEVER in a million years figured that shit out the way I was trying to go about it.


I wasn't a big fan of the pen without the globe attachment, though I may've loaded my wax a way too far from the coil for it to be effective. I wanted to try to dome because the "bowl" is bigger and I can actually see when vapor's being produced, whereas without the dome I have no idea if I'm getting even tiny hits until I exhale.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Put small dabs on the coil and don't hold the button for more than 5 seconds at a time.  You'll get better hits and waste less oil.


----------



## Jibult

Yeaahhhhhh, I was placing the wax on the *rim* at first. Once I learned that the closer the better the hit, my face has been molten ever since. Dabs..... are... awesome. One hitter quitter type shit, and they last soooo long...



Definitely think I'm gonna invest in that Donuts one when I'm able to. This one'll do for now, though, what with the extra atomizers that came with it.


----------



## DaDankyDank

Jibult said:


> Yeaahhhhhh, I was placing the wax on the *rim* at first. Once I learned that the closer the better the hit, my face has been molten ever since. Dabs..... are... awesome. One hitter quitter type shit, and they last soooo long...



Welcome to the darkside, we're going to cut your flower consumption down to zero  JK I'm glad you're enjoying it. Nice to switch things up though eh? If you go a week or two without flowers try them out again and it feels... different. Everyone complains about smoking hash all the time and raising tolerance to flowers, but I honestly don't feel it if I cut flowers out completely for a bit then go back. Always get a different body high when I smoke weed now no matter what the strain is, and hash feels more in the head no matter what strain it is... feels like a cleaner high I guess but I still like smokin' weed. Variety is the spice of life

Also check out this slab Bubbleman posted on instagram - it's a hash rosin from 11 year old cured IWE. Shit's SO red from THC turning to CBN over the years. I'd still smoke it though, probably stoney as fuck lol - Photo cred to @bcbubbleman on instagram


----------



## PotatoMan

ok guys i'm taking suggestions for a new thread Version.

our social moves pretty slow and the same thing over and over can lead to depression *IMO*

i thought interactive thread titles may _spice_ things up a bit. what ya think, m8s?


----------



## DaDankyDank

Blank said:


> ok guys i'm taking suggestions for a new thread Version.
> 
> our social moves pretty slow and the same thing over and over can lead to depression *IMO*
> 
> i thought interactive thread titles may _spice_ things up a bit. what ya think, m8s?



I miss pot or not, but I know it didn't get a lot of submissions. Was cool to see what everyone was smoking on across bluelight while it lasted.

Not gunna lie though I like the social thread more, even if it's the same thing over n over. I dig it. I feel like the people who consistently post here are the ones that really know their shit and give good feedback on whatever the topic is compared to some of the other threads I see in CD (no hate). That's just personal opinion though, and I also feel like some of the best questions / cannabis talk get posted on here. Pretty much zero trolling/flaming going on here too which is a plus. God bless CD Social

I also liked the "post a pic of your glass" or whatever threads, but those didn't seem to last either. I know there's a group on here that's really into the heady glass scene but doesn't seem like a big enough audience to keep an active thread going. Definitely enjoyed talking glass though on here with Felonious Monk and the others through the social thread. Awesome to see other like minded people who are into the art side of things.

Tough question though. It's hard to come up with something that everyone can engage in.


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> Yeaahhhhhh, I was placing the wax on the *rim* at first. Once I learned that the closer the better the hit, my face has been molten ever since. Dabs..... are... awesome. One hitter quitter type shit, and they last soooo long...
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely think I'm gonna invest in that Donuts one when I'm able to. This one'll do for now, though, what with the extra atomizers that came with it.



I'd like to welcome our latest convert, Jibult, into the 710 brotherhood.

May your dabs always be swift and true.


----------



## Felonious Monk

^I think I'm with you on all that.  I kept meaning to submit something to Pot or Not too but I kept forgetting..

I kinda like the social as-is, it's developing into the daily hangout for the real stoners of Bluelight.  I like how DaDankyDank has started bringing in more Hash Church and IG stuff, makes me feel like social media doesn't happen in a vacuum, that there's other intelligent people following the development of this culture.  I can definitely make more of an effort too, if you're feeling like we need a bit more _Spice_ Blank.

I love sharing glass too, some of my glass is just unique and publicly attached to my name/face that I was hesitant to post it here publicly.  There's definitely some I could share though, I don't think I've posted a pic to BL though, I'll have to figure out hosting.


----------



## PotatoMan

lol no i meant as in "CD Social V. *....*".

as in i'd change the thread title version to spice things up cuz opening the same titled thread just seemed boring in that this particular thread moves slow so we don't get to see a title change in months..


----------



## Mafioso

oooh CD Social V Dab or Die!!!


----------



## w01fg4ng

Now that we have a new vape discussion forum taking some of our dab responsibilities, maybe we should have titles that they _can't_.

Such as:

Thank you for POT smoking

or

Bake Sale

or

Smoke Gets in Your Eyes

or

Smoke Two Joints


you get the idea...


----------



## Mafioso

V. Red Eye Club

V. Red Eye District

V. Mile High Club

V. Hella High Club

V. Mile Stoned Club

V. Mild Stoned Club

V. Mild High Club

V. Mild High Cubs

V. Wild High Club

V. Wild High Cubs

V. Stoners Gone Mild

V. Greenlight

V. Green&lighters

V. Purplelight

V. Sticks and Stoners

V. Dabspeed

V. Potluck

V. Weednesday
hmm... might be it for now..


----------



## Jibult

CD Social v. Stony Salutations


----------



## Mafioso

at around 13 minutes this guy "medicropper" talks about testing and lab results being bogus, or at least vastly inflated.  He does make a good point about weed that is  claimed to contain 20-30%+ THC, saying that even if you had 100% trichomes you still wouldn't have 100% THC because the trichomes contain fats and lipids.

What do you guys think


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ Only watched one minute, but he was talking about old Federal gov't testing in that part around 13-14 minutes.  I'm not sure how MK Ultra? or whatever the fuck he is talking about, is relevant to today's testing.

And to answer his question, yes I believe buds to contain that much THC.


----------



## Mafioso

w01fg4ng said:


> ^ Only watched one minute, but he was talking about old Federal gov't testing in that part around 13-14 minutes.  I'm not sure how MK Ultra? or whatever the fuck he is talking about, is relevant to today's testing.
> 
> And to answer his question, yes I believe buds to contain that much THC.



Probably because it's not relevant... I have no idea where you got MK Ultra from my dude, he does not mention anything related to that at all... the only thing he talks about is testing and chromatography.  He mentions government but doesn't specify whether it's federal, state or local.  Also doesn't specify whether he is talking about public or private labs and tests... 

anyways, was just wondering if anyone knew about current testing standards and regulations, if any, and how they have changed.  Seemed like he was talking about something specific happening, like a change in regulation or something.


----------



## w01fg4ng

14:09 to be exact.

This dude sounds like a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Mafioso said:


> Probably because it's not relevant... I have no idea where you got MK Ultra from my dude, he does not mention anything related to that at all... the only thing he talks about is testing and chromatography.  He mentions government but doesn't specify whether it's federal, state or local.  Also doesn't specify whether he is talking about public or private labs and tests...
> 
> anyways, was just wondering if anyone knew about current testing standards and regulations, if any, and how they have changed.  Seemed like he was talking about something specific happening, like a change in regulation or something.


OK I've a got a minute now to answer your question...

At 14 minutes and 5 seconds he specifically refers to the "Federal Government".  He then goes on to say how shady testing is and uses no references other than the "Federal Gov't" at 14:05.

Just like the laws vary by state, so do the testing procedures and requirements.  There will be no universal testing standards until it becomes Federally legal.

With that said, Colorado has the highest testing standards for BHO production in the world currently (our ppm is the lowest).  We also test for things like pesticides that are not suppose to be above a certain level either.


----------



## thujone

he's saying is the calibration on the tests are deliberately off, which could be true, but then it sounds like he thinks THC is only in trichomes and is overlooking the THC content of the resin that nugs can be soaked in.  the one thing all the 25%+ THC strains I've tried had in common was that they were all so damn resinous it was more like handling a cinnamon bun than a nugget--scissors completely gummed up by the first snip, so much finger hash had to keep a ramiken of ISO around just to wash up after handling, and when you torch it the green doesn't start burning for a few seconds while the resin sizzles off!  I have no doubt that stuff can hit 30% THC considering how much of it is not even plant green but resin.


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> I'd like to welcome our latest convert, Jibult, into the 710 brotherhood.
> 
> May your dabs always be swift and true.

















thanks bro


----------



## Mafioso

w01fg4ng said:


> 14:09 to be exact.
> 
> This dude sounds like a conspiracy theorist.



you're hilarious dude, where do you get MK ultra



thujone said:


> he's saying is the calibration on the tests are deliberately off, which could be true, but then it sounds like he thinks THC is only in trichomes and is overlooking the THC content of the resin that nugs can be soaked in.  the one thing all the 25%+ THC strains I've tried had in common was that they were all so damn resinous it was more like handling a cinnamon bun than a nugget--scissors completely gummed up by the first snip, so much finger hash had to keep a ramiken of ISO around just to wash up after handling, and when you torch it the green doesn't start burning for a few seconds while the resin sizzles off!  I have no doubt that stuff can hit 30% THC considering how much of it is not even plant green but resin.



Ok, yeah I feel like it could be true either way.  Like maybe he isn't right about THC only being in the trichs, but it really does seem like he observed a big change in the testing procedures and results in his growing career.  When you say you have no doubt, how do you know(fuck my question mark doesn't work lol),, there are many "tests" that are fraudulent because of things like what medicropper talks about.  Cannabis wouldn't be the first industry to fudge the numbers on test results.

I guess I'm mostly curious about what sort of standards, if any, that labs must meet.  Is there anything from keeping one from raising or lowering the threshold..


----------



## Felonious Monk

Mafioso said:


> I guess I'm mostly curious about what sort of standards, if any, that labs must meet.  Is there anything from keeping one from raising or lowering the threshold..



None.  No standards.  Especially in California.  There's ONE lab that qualifies under ISO standards, but nobody uses that lab. (in California, I think WA requires ISO certification)  SC Labs and Steep Hill have TERRIBLE chain-of-custody procedures--I've had clients send them samples that they "retest" 3 times before they figure out that a sample that's high in CBD is not OG Kush (and even then they had to be told it was supposed to be high CBD).

Cannabis testing labs have a vested interest in delivering results that support their clients being good growers, and there is no standards or transparency (growers want their weed to be 30% THC with no pesticides, even if it's 20% and dirty af).  This conflict of interest has lead to a statistical improbability--since their results are public info in Washington state, somebody was able to figure out which labs are honest and which are bullshit by how many dirty results they gave out...
http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle...in-state-failed-no-pot-at-all-says-scientist/


----------



## w01fg4ng

Mafioso said:


> where do you get MK ultra


MK Ultra is a strain named after the CIA's project, MK Ultra.   I picked up some seeds from a bank in the Dam once.

It's a cross between OG Kush and G-13.  G-13 has mystery surrounding it's heritage and many conspiracy theorist believe the strain was a gov't conspiracy to make stronger pot for the masses.

I was just running with an idea is all...


----------



## Mafioso

Felonious Monk said:


> None.  No standards.  Especially in California.  There's ONE lab that qualifies under ISO standards, but nobody uses that lab. (in California, I think WA requires ISO certification)  SC Labs and Steep Hill have TERRIBLE chain-of-custody procedures--I've had clients send them samples that they "retest" 3 times before they figure out that a sample that's high in CBD is not OG Kush (and even then they had to be told it was supposed to be high CBD).
> 
> Cannabis testing labs have a vested interest in delivering results that support their clients being good growers, and there is no standards or transparency (growers want their weed to be 30% THC with no pesticides, even if it's 20% and dirty af).  This conflict of interest has lead to a statistical improbability--since their results are public info in Washington state, somebody was able to figure out which labs are honest and which are bullshit by how many dirty results they gave out...
> http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle...in-state-failed-no-pot-at-all-says-scientist/



damn, was halfway expecting this sort of thing being that it's still on the fringes of being legal, but even still it is pretty shocking.  I'd be curious to compare the test results from multiple labs on the same batch and see how varied the results are.  I know someone who has a pretty nice closed loop system and has shown me lab results that said his stuff was almost 100% cannabinoids, something like 92%thc, 3%thca, 3%cbd, and like half a percent of CBN, or some combo that was ridiculously close to being pure cannabinoid.  He dewaxes his stuff and has really high standards for everything but even still. when I had the paper in front of me I felt skeptical.  I know he wasn't lying or anything, but just couldnt help but to question the standards of the lab.


----------



## thujone

standards, in drug testing?  that's hippie talk!  durned hippies with their standards and concentrated hemp candy


----------



## Mafioso

mmmm hemp candy say whaaaaaaaaaaaaat


really though, it may become a reality for california much sooner than many expect.  Pretty soon everything will have to be barcoded, photo ID'ed, and lab tested from what i have heard.


----------



## w01fg4ng

One of my stores I go to recently raised their prices and I guess enough customers complained (me being one of them directly to the CEO) that they are not only returning to their old cheap prices but they are having a sale for the rest of the month that blows pretty much anything I've seen out of the water.  

I'm going to go pick up an ounce of some fire ass flower now that I'm sure is less than I have paid for a fucking video game.  Peace out guys.


----------



## thujone

mmm fire flower


----------



## w01fg4ng

Mario definitely had that fire flower.

So did this guy:


----------



## Jibult

oh, we're doing gifs again?



This is basically how I feel after a dab session:














I love my wax pen so much. 



In other news, I'm about to make a super sketchy pickup. Connect got pulled over, ate everything, and then went back home to get more product.


So he says.




Got me kinda nicked up, for real.


----------



## Mafioso

lol make sure to smell that stuff first...


----------



## Jibult

no, no, no, it was for pharmaceuticals.


fucked up story there. *tl;dr* pick-up successful


long version:

So quick backstory, this dude's my best fucking friend. Brother. I'd do anything within my power for him if need be-type shit, and he also happened to turn into one of my main pill connects over the years.

Anyways, I hit him at 11am this morning. Set everything up, he was on his way 10min after the phone call (maybe a 30min drive from where he was to where  I was). Shortly after pulling out of the driveway with his girlfriend driving, cops light 'em up while he's holding 15 bars and a half ounce of tree. They led the cops down the backroad for a bit while they *ate. fucking. EVERYTHING*. Pulled over, cops dicked 'em around for about 45min (K9's and errythang) and didn't find shit so they let them go.

At this point, I get the text saying what happened and that they had to go back to the house to get more and then race back to my city and back home before the bars and tree fucked them beyond belief. I tried to talk him out of it but he said there was other shit he had to do in my neighborhood so might as well "get a flock of birds stoned at once" (his words, not mine.... TPB is life). I told him to be careful and to let me know if there'd be any more delays, and that since he had all that shit in his system I was gonna hit his phone every hour until we linked up or I talked him into going back home. That was around 1pm.

So I call every hour, on the hour. Feel like I'm getting dicked around every step of the way, because eventually 6pm rolls around and I've given up all hope. I roll a joint, pop my last 0.5mg and go outside to smoke, and just as I sparked my lighter my dude's girl calls me crying hysterically. They got into an accident. *ONE STREET FROM MY FUCKING HOUSE*. She said the steering wheel locked on her around the main circle and veered her car straight into another car parked on the side of the street, and ended up tipping her car on it's fucking side.

Crazy part is I was outside smoking a cigarette when it happened. I heard the crash, heard the sirens and thought I sure hope it isn't them... but they were supposed to call *before* they pulled into the neighborhood so I shrugged it off.  Then I went back in to twist up before I got the call.

My boy got med-evac'd to the hospital for back injuries. I picked up his girl, took her home, smoked a J with her and bought my Xanax. Then I brought her to the hospital he was flown to and I'm waiting to hear word about what's going on with my brother from another mother.




When the Xanax wears off I have a feeling I'm going to be really depressed.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

30 mgs of Xanax? That's no joke. If I consumed that or even half that I'd probably come out of the blackout to find myself covered in glitter with a corpse in my trunk


----------



## Jibult

They split it half and half, his girl and him.


Still a fuckin' lot, even if they are both on the heavyset side. What I don't understand is how a person eats a roughly a quarter of tree straight. That shit had to be *horrible*.


I told them to throw it up when I responded to that first text. idk if they did or not, to be honest, didn't think to ask when I picked her up.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Yeah I wouldn't do that. Then again I live in a legal state so I don't even need to worry about it.  I can ride around with a QP of chronic and not even think twice about it!


----------



## Jibult

Definitely a shitty situation.

Only 4g above the decriminalized amount, but those 4g would likely have led to possession with intent charges instead of a simple ticket.





I just wish he would've let me come to him. Would've avoided all of this shit, really, but what's done is done and can't be changed. Hoping he's not super fucked up from the accident, to be honest.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Yeah a criminal case for weed is fucking stupid. I know that feel, unfortunately...the one time I did get arrested (felony possession of a controlled substance) I was in my car. 

Solidarity to all the comrades out there who are caged by the state for a plant 8)


----------



## Mafioso

Burnt Offerings said:


> 30 mgs of Xanax? That's no joke. If I consumed that or even half that I'd probably come out of the blackout to find myself covered in glitter with a corpse in my trunk


yeahh man that's what happened to me on 20 mg, minus the corpse part.  Woke up 2 days later like "dafuq..."


----------



## Jibult

Homie's out of the hospital and okay.




That shit had me all fucked up, man.... idk but I had worst-case-scenario stuck in my head and I thought I was about to lose another link in my family, especially when I saw the accident site. So stoked that he walked out of his own accord.....


----------



## Jibult

dammmmmmn, so I misunderstood the text I woke up to. He's out of the hospital they took him to, and transferred to one that specializes in back injuries. Fractured L1 and L3 vertebrae, if I'm understanding correctly....


not like any of y'all might care, I really don't know. shit's just weighing heavy on my mind.


Nothing like a barred out J-walk around the neighborhood to ease the nerves, though. 'bout to play some video games and forget the real world for a li'l while.


----------



## Mafioso

yo dude, sorry to hear about your friend.  Hope you don't think it is your fault man, sounds like you did everything you possibly could have to try and prevent this type of thing.

Drugs and driving is just not cool.  Be glad that your friend didn't take someone else out when he crashed and have potential vehicular manslaughter charges on top of a broken back.

I know I was in shock for about a week or two after my crash, would have racing thoughts about accidentally killing other people or friends, like "what if" type thoughts.. couldn't sleep very well.  You sound like a good friend dude, I'm sure he could use some support right now and in the time to come.  Can't be easy coming to that realization.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Fuck dude, sorry jib, you can recover from fractured vertebrae but it's definitely a serious injury.  Can't blame yourself though, you did everything you could to try to stop it from happening..

I'm feeling good but so tired.. spent 8 hours at the convention center today educating people with disabilities about the benefits of medical cannabis.  It's just such a wonderful experience to be able to share my knowledge with people who really need it; people with MS, cerebral palsy, cystic fibrosis, lupus, RA, spinal cord injuries, car accidents, epilepsy, etc.. learning how they can get off prescription drugs.  It is so rewarding, I just love it.  Yesterday I got to present too, I got to tell my story and teach a group of like 60 people about cannabis medicine and what's going on with the law right now.  Talking to grandmothers about how they can get off morphine using cannabis, telling parents how they can use it for their kids on the spectrum, it's just a new world...

Now gonna take some dabs of some incredible Dragon OG ice wax and just chill, I have 4 more hours of booth time tomorrow...


----------



## Mafioso

Felonious Monk said:


> Fuck dude, sorry jib, you can recover from fractured vertebrae but it's definitely a serious injury.  Can't blame yourself though, you did everything you could to try to stop it from happening..
> 
> I'm feeling good but so tired.. spent 8 hours at the convention center today educating people with disabilities about the benefits of medical cannabis.  It's just such a wonderful experience to be able to share my knowledge with people who really need it; people with MS, cerebral palsy, cystic fibrosis, lupus, RA, spinal cord injuries, car accidents, epilepsy, etc.. learning how they can get off prescription drugs.  It is so rewarding, I just love it.  Yesterday I got to present too, I got to tell my story and teach a group of like 60 people about cannabis medicine and what's going on with the law right now.  Talking to grandmothers about how they can get off morphine using cannabis, telling parents how they can use it for their kids on the spectrum, it's just a new world...
> 
> Now gonna take some dabs of some incredible Dragon OG ice wax and just chill, I have 4 more hours of booth time tomorrow...



Right on man spread the good word.  So crazy the shit some doctors will just casually throw people onto yet furrow their brow if someone brings up cannabis.


----------



## Jibult

so after dabbing for.... 5 days? 6? something like that, I now burn through tree like it's nothing.

I was afraid of this happening...


----------



## thujone

sucks about your mate, J!

that's awesome what you're doing Monk man, doin' the lawd's work :D

and in celebration...


----------



## stayhealthy970

Just got some shatter for the super bowl 





Go Denver!


----------



## Felonious Monk

^that's such nice packaging! nobody around here does that, I guess that's what an unregulated market gets you...

I just went to the dispo and got shatter--it came off a a big slab, packaged by hand by the budtender.  It does sometime get you an extra .1-.2 though.  Got some really nice stuff too, it had been almost 2 months since I bought concentrates so I picked up like 6 grams--Sky Tangie, Saturn OG, Mars OG, Hardcore OG, Skywalker OG (2 grams).  Yes, I like my OGs.  I'm also still stocked on sativas, just needed more pain/sleep meds.

And I just took a dab of the Saturn and it was so terpy, such piney.  Everything was $10 off per gram too!  The total was the same as this place charges for an ounce of top-shelf flower, which is at least $100 less than I paid on the east coast. (if that's too close to prices feel free to delete)


----------



## Mafioso

Where is the line with price discussion

I remember there used to be a thread in CD that was just about price and location.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

I've always thought that the price discussion ban on this site was kind of weird and dumb. Same with the ban on legal discussion (although I guess this happened at one point here) and drug test questions...


----------



## Mafioso

I can see how price discussion can get out of hand pretty quick, or why BL might not want it on their website, but I'm just wondering if price discussion of legal weed is still prohibited,


----------



## Jibult

^^I don't think so.


I've always operated under the assumption that putting numerical/dollar value to weight and/or quantity is what's not allowed. Comparisons are perfectly acceptable, though (i.e. I just bought 7g for less than you'd pay for a new PS4 game).





I'm pretty sure the rule's in place to prevent law enforcement from trying to label Bluelight as a drug market. The goal here is and always has been harm reduction, and whoever runs this site made it pretty clear early on that it wasn't meant to be used for sourcing illicit materials. The reasoning for disallowing legal price discussion would be an extension of that, I think, so there's no grey area and to give moderators less work when it comes to handling the sections of Bluelight they're each individually responsible for.





I could be totally wrong, though.

[EDIT:




Burnt Offerings said:


> I've always thought that the price discussion ban on this site was kind of weird and dumb. Same with the ban on legal discussion (although I guess this happened at one point here) and drug test questions...





It's for the site's protection. Giving advice on how to beat drug tests is an easily avoidable subject that, when discussed openly, could get the operators of the website into some kind of trouble (even if that trouble is simply going as far as shutting Bluelight down).

With legal questions, it's to prevent some random douche online from walking a gullible drug user right into prison, and then having that drug user mention to authorities or his public defender/attorney about how his legal advice came from here. That could be bad news for this website.




Most of those rules are here to protect this forum, not to hinder the freedom of the people who use it. (holy shit that sounds super political to me)


----------



## w01fg4ng

Holy top-shelf, stayhealthy!


& gg Denver


----------



## thujone

Regarding price discussion, here's my view on the issue (not an official statement):

Previously it has been unloved mainly to prevent members from trying to make friends through the site for the purpose of using them as a connect.  A lot of people do meet IRL through BL and, well, some of you know very well the sort of desperate behaviour drug addiction can cause.  Taking price discussion out of the equation reduces the risk of ulterior motives playing a role in BLers meeting.

The _partial_ legalization of cannabis in the U.S. has not changed the Pandora's-Box-ishness of price discussion, it has just moved the goalposts.  Now what quelling price discussion accomplishes is simply preventing CD from being overrun by advertisement.  As you can see right in *stayhealthy970*'s post, that's already a difficult grey area to enforce.  One post endorsing _Denver Dab Co._ is not a marketing campaign, but a number of such posts spread out over a period of time and other threads is.  Recently we have seen a valued contributor to the synthetics discussion leave because it was revealed that he was using his good reputation as a means of advertising his services.  Nobody even realized it before someone blew the whistle.  There are always other attempts to subvert the rules to try and advertise here.  <insert obligatory Bill Hicks quote on marketing to emphasize the point>

So yes, I can understand the sentiment of the regulars who want to have the freedom to discuss prices like reasonable human beings would, but given what we've seen so far, there's no doubt that both the mods and regular members would bear the brunt of sock puppet accounts flooding in to abuse price discussion in order to advertise if it were allowed.  Does anyone here want CD to risk turning into a community where you won't be able to tell if a member is giving advice just because they're a fellow user, or because they're thinking of a way to get into your wallet?


----------



## DaDankyDank

Haven't been on BL in a few days but damn Jib sorry to hear about your homie. That really fucking sucks man hope he's doing OK. 

Not to sound like a dumb hippie and say legalize everything, but I feel like a lot of shitty incidents could be avoided if we actually treated drug users like real people and helped them out instead of locking them in a cage. If everyone just got a fine and had to go into drug treatment instead of getting a felony / locked up /  potentially ruining the rest of their life people wouldn't have to put themselves into those kind of situations. I'm not really for legalizing all drugs, but I do think we go a bit crazy with the repercussions here in the US for drug users.


----------



## Jibult

DaDankyDank said:


> Haven't been on BL in a few days but damn Jib sorry to hear about your homie. That really fucking sucks man hope he's doing OK.





I appreciate it, man, and I don't think I've said it before but I appreciate all the sentiments the rest of you have shown. I was just venting, didn't wanna turn the social into my blog.... but yeah, thanks guys.


----------



## Mafioso

thujone said:


> Regarding price discussion, here's my view on the issue (not an official statement):
> 
> Previously it has been unloved mainly to prevent members from trying to make friends through the site for the purpose of using them as a connect.  A lot of people do meet IRL through BL and, well, some of you know very well the sort of desperate behaviour drug addiction can cause.  Taking price discussion out of the equation reduces the risk of ulterior motives playing a role in BLers meeting.
> 
> The _partial_ legalization of cannabis in the U.S. has not changed the Pandora's-Box-ishness of price discussion, it has just moved the goalposts.  Now what quelling price discussion accomplishes is simply preventing CD from being overrun by advertisement.  As you can see right in *stayhealthy970*'s post, that's already a difficult grey area to enforce.  One post endorsing _Denver Dab Co._ is not a marketing campaign, but a number of such posts spread out over a period of time and other threads is.  Recently we have seen a valued contributor to the synthetics discussion leave because it was revealed that he was using his good reputation as a means of advertising his services.  Nobody even realized it before someone blew the whistle.  There are always other attempts to subvert the rules to try and advertise here.  <insert obligatory Bill Hicks quote on marketing to emphasize the point>
> 
> So yes, I can understand the sentiment of the regulars who want to have the freedom to discuss prices like reasonable human beings would, but given what we've seen so far, there's no doubt that both the mods and regular members would bear the brunt of sock puppet accounts flooding in to abuse price discussion in order to advertise if it were allowed.  Does anyone here want CD to risk turning into a community where you won't be able to tell if a member is giving advice just because they're a fellow user, or because they're thinking of a way to get into your wallet?



Yeah that would not be cool if there were a bunch of bots roaming around BL..  Wasn't trying to stir up controversy with the question, was just genuinely curious as to where the line was.

I'm going to go watch me some bill hicks now lol thanks thujone


----------



## thujone

no worries dude, thinking of ways CD can adapt to changes in cannabis culture is something the community here _should_ be doing!  for years all this cutting-edge stuff was just building steam and now in a short timespan there are suddenly hundreds of synthetic cannabinoids and new concentrates and vaping gone mainstream and then of course legalization as well.  it's exciting to see this kind of stuff finally move out of the shadows into the limelight, and i'm positive CD can find a way to stay relevant without compromising the fundamentals that helped make CD what it is today.


----------



## Mafioso

thujone said:


> no worries dude, thinking of ways CD can adapt to changes in cannabis culture is something the community here _should_ be doing!  for years all this cutting-edge stuff was just building steam and now in a short timespan there are suddenly hundreds of synthetic cannabinoids and new concentrates and vaping gone mainstream and then of course legalization as well.  it's exciting to see this kind of stuff finally move out of the shadows into the limelight, and i'm positive CD can find a way to stay relevant without compromising the fundamentals that helped make CD what it is today.



I'm glad we have a place we can come and share random topics with each other.  It's cool getting to talk to people I would probably never otherwise get to meet and interact with.  It's good to hear other peoples' views, especially those we might not agree with.

fuckin great time to be a stoner tho amirite or amirite


----------



## thujone

werd!


----------



## Mafioso

Does anyone know anyone info on the current state of medical marijuana and cultivation in CA?

I follow OGRaskal on IG, he was just posting something that looked like they are about to start massive commercial grows in southern california.


Also, looking at this http://www.canorml.org/BOE_Notice.JPG  and this http://www.canorml.org/medical-marijuana/local-growing-limits-in-california it sounds like growing limits have changed?

Does anyone have any info about this?? Thanks


----------



## Felonious Monk

^It's city-by-city now.  They must be setting up in a municipality that has decided to allow the medium or large indoor cultivation licenses.  I'm not sure which cities in SoCal have actually set up that licensing already, I didn't think there were any.

Most of the people who claim to be doing things "totally licensed" are full of shit, like the Mexican gang bangers known as the Silica/OG Raskal crew.  They haven't even given out state licenses or local permits yet (both of which are required to be operating 1/1/18) so these guys are _planning_ to be fully licensed when that option is available, right now "fully licensed" means jack shit.  

They're just pumping the IG hype train, cause it's been damn good to them the last few years.  Don't get me wrong, White Fire OG is good, Mr. B Extracts is good, but their image and probably heritage (Mexican gang bangers) is NOT, I repeat NOT, a good representation of medical cannabis.  You even see in the comments somebody says, "not a good idea to post a picture," and they just respond that it's not in LA County.

Sometimes I think I should go back to law school because most of the attorneys representing these clowns are straight fools.


----------



## Mafioso

Felonious Monk said:


> ^It's city-by-city now.  They must be setting up in a municipality that has decided to allow the medium or large indoor cultivation licenses.  I'm not sure which cities in SoCal have actually set up that licensing already, I didn't think there were any.
> 
> Most of the people who claim to be doing things "totally licensed" are full of shit, like the Mexican gang bangers known as the Silica/OG Raskal crew.  They haven't even given out state licenses or local permits yet (both of which are required to be operating 1/1/18) so these guys are _planning_ to be fully licensed when that option is available, right now "fully licensed" means jack shit.
> 
> They're just pumping the IG hype train, cause it's been damn good to them the last few years.  Don't get me wrong, White Fire OG is good, Mr. B Extracts is good, but their image and probably heritage (Mexican gang bangers) is NOT, I repeat NOT, a good representation of medical cannabis.  You even see in the comments somebody says, "not a good idea to post a picture," and they just respond that it's not in LA County.
> 
> Sometimes I think I should go back to law school because most of the attorneys representing these clowns are straight fools.



This is exactly what I was wondering.. I mean they put themselves way out in the public eye and are constantly posting pictures of "legal" grows.  I'm pretty sure they are affiliated with Payaso_grow as well I want to say..

So basically, as of right now(and until 1-1-18 or state license is set up) the legality of the grow is determined by city

Also, what makes you say they are Mexican gang bangers>  I haven't looked into them much other than their IG, usually just drool over their grow room pics.  I always assumed that they must be relatively professional and probably have some white collar funding, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Jibult

I'm running out of bars tomorrow. 



My connect for them is the same one with the broken back. I've been trying to call the past two days just to see how he's doing, no answer.... so I figure calling about bars is a no-go. On the other hand, I talked to another connect and come to find out he's been picking dope up every day since he wrecked his shit-- just can't pick up a call from me to see if there's anything I can do for him.




I was for real twisted about the shit but now I'm pretty much like fuck that fat mother fucker.




I understand dude's probably in pain but once you start selectively choosing to make/answer drug-related phone calls only, you start to alienate the people that actually give a fuck about you.


Fuck dope, fuck dope heads-- if you qualify for that category then I apologize, but that shit has bad news written all over it. Nigga tries dope, gets hooked, never the fuckin' same....


Fuck I miss the old days....




I'm for real thinking of dropping every dopehead I know out of my circle. Not givin' a fuck if we go back to the sandbox, man, you fuckin' with needles you not fuckin' with me, straight the fuck up.

I can't stand this shit. The more I think about how fucked up I was and how not-givin-a-fuck this bitch is, I'm finna go all Omar on this mother fucker, man.....








The only thing stopping me, really? I posted it on the internet.



I can't stand feelin' empathetic towards a mother fucker, someone you consider family despite the lack of bloodline, and getting the sense of "well... fuck, that was your choice, bro, i don't give a fuck" in return.



I'm for real heated, the more I type the worse this shit gets... I need to smoke somethin', FUCK.....


----------



## Burnt Offerings

It's too bad that you're not around to hang out Jibult...I have almost 20 tablets of Xanax I got for going to the doctor and having a fast heartbeat (I went to the Dr. with a frostbite-related concern). Not the first time I've been prescribed it (about the 3rd time I guess) but I remember why I don't take them anymore, you could have 'em. I think that it's a useful medication for some people but it makes me feel like an emotionless zombie.



DaDankyDank said:


> Haven't been on BL in a few days but damn Jib sorry to hear about your homie. That really fucking sucks man hope he's doing OK.
> 
> Not to sound like a dumb hippie and say legalize everything, but I feel like a lot of shitty incidents could be avoided if we actually treated drug users like real people and helped them out instead of locking them in a cage. If everyone just got a fine and had to go into drug treatment instead of getting a felony / locked up /  potentially ruining the rest of their life people wouldn't have to put themselves into those kind of situations. I'm not really for legalizing all drugs, but I do think we go a bit crazy with the repercussions here in the US for drug users.



To hell with "drug courts", decriminalization is still using the coercive power of the state to persecute people for committing so-called "crimes" and, while preferable to complete criminalization, is definitely not the kind of system I think is ideal. Merely possessing a substance of any kind should never be a crime, IMO.


----------



## Jibult

I'm not even worried about picking up more alprazolam. If it was that serious I'd just make a doctor visit and jump through the hoops again.



It's more of a principle of friendship I'm feeling is being broken that's got me heated.





I mean, Xanax would help, don't get me wrong (although I've taken 3mg altogether today, so it may be a nonissue.) That's not why I'm mad, though. It was just that in my search for bars, I called another friend who happens to sell dope and heard all about the man with a broken back who can manage to drive two towns over to score some cheap heroin but can't answer a phone call from someone who thought he had a hurt brother..... really, though, I guess my drug dealer got fucked up and that's all there is to it. Nothing personal any more, and that's bad news for his homeless ass. I know where I stand now, and Christopher Reeves over there just got thrown so far behind the backburner I think he landed behind the stove somewhere.


----------



## Mafioso

drugs are a motherfucker man...


----------



## Mafioso

FM, supposedly desert cities have been issuing licenses for commercial grows.  Desert springs and palm springs were the 2 cities mentioned.  Haven't fact checked yet.


----------



## Felonious Monk

^tbh I think they're just dumb for posting so many pictures of "legal" grows, especially in CA, before they're truly licensed.  It's just taking hypebeast too far.  I think you're right about the desert communities too, I can't keep track of who's doing what but I'd guess the warehouse is out there somewhere...

But it sure as fuck ain't legal yet!  They can still get denied at the state level no matter what...



Mafioso said:


> Also, what makes you say they are Mexican gang bangers>  I haven't looked into them much other than their IG, usually just drool over their grow room pics.  I always assumed that they must be relatively professional and probably have some white collar funding, but I could be wrong.



Gangbangers isn't the right word probably, some of them are union guys, but it's all in the family--cousins and shit I guess..  I've seen them at events and they kinda dress and act in that stereotypical cholo style, it just invites the comparison.

I wouldn't say they necessarily have investment money, _maybe_ for their Washington State stuff but I'd guess not on the Cali stuff, they have the Silica store on Santa Monica Avenue and all the revenue from wholesaling glass too, all the Silica apperal, plus the OG Raskal seed company, Payaso_grow off-the-books flower, and Mr. B Extracts making BHO...  it's a whole setup with built-in laundering capabilities.


----------



## Mafioso

Yeah I definitely can see where you get that from now, after reading your comment I started scrolling through their instagram feeds and although I wouldn't say any gang or cartel affiliation is even hinted at, they do seem to present themselves with the whole "thug" image.  Especially their association with Breal.

It's so crazy to me that there are rappers like berner and breal that brag about doing illegal shit and also seem to have their hands in some shady money out in public image.  I wonder how hard the feds are really watching them.  A hydro store in my town just recently closed because the owner is going to jail for tax evasion, had deposited something like 1.5 million is less that 10k deposits over a few years.

It's not like people aren't going to jail for weed crimes anymore- couldn't the feds raid even legal recreational grows?  I'm sure those guys generate massive legal profits off all of their hype, but even "licensed" collectives can still get raided and shut down, probably even prosecuted if the feds wanted.. 

Just so bizarre how some people can openly grow 200+ light warehouse on one side of the country and on the other people still get charges for less than a gram.  Even within one state there are huge variances in enforcement.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

^ I'm pretty sure that the Attorney General circulated some orders at the federal level not to interfere in state's local marijuana laws. Despite the fact that such laws are blatantly violating the controlled substances act etc. Plus I think that the DEA got some of its funding rescinded somewhat recently (coincided with efforts to try and curtail the NSA, which was sharing intel with the DEA, IIRC). Pretty sure that happened at some point during Obomber's presidency...

I think people at the federal level have pretty much given up on trying to coerce people in legalized states, honestly. The DEA and other federal agencies rely heavily on support from local law enforcement in their operations and I think they realize in some places people don't give a shit anymore, there's no longer enough monetary incentive for local law enforcement to persecute people for victimless crimes so they're not quite as into it now


----------



## Mafioso

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/loca...a-Bust-in-Santa-Cruz-Mountains-320935551.html

http://hightimes.com/read/police-legal-states-using-social-media-bust-people-marijuana

these guys may have had over 800 plants, but I'm betting it was a collective grow.  It wasn't long ago when the feds were asking mendo for a list of growers and going after any grow 100 or more(from what I heard) regardless of whether or not it was a legal collective grow under state laws and approved by city.

They always say they are going to stop, but they never really seem to.  Perhaps scale back, but raids still happen and they definitely haven't given up.  Until firm policy is set, I don't think anything but their PR has truly changed.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

lol that shit is so pathetic.

All I know is that the feds in my state aren't building any cases on cannabis. Hell the only cannabinoids they're interested in is the synth noids that the tweakers are mixing out in the boonies

If any cop or trooper around here gave me grief about consuming, growing or selling weed I'd just laugh. Like really, officer? This why you went to the academy? What a joke.


----------



## PotatoMan

my xanax connect OD'd on xanax. idk if i said that already.

valium FTW tho


----------



## Jibult

Blank said:


> my xanax connect OD'd on xanax. idk if i said that already.
> 
> valium FTW tho





That's happened to me (my connect(s), I mean).... 3 times now. One time I was there for.


Heroin and benzo's don't mix well, kiddo's.


----------



## PotatoMan

yeah man i can't handle xanax i've come to realize. it's too strong for little me. valium is significantly less heavier but then again i'm able to stay at 10mg valium whereas w bars i'm almost always trynna take 1mg... then the beers start cracking... and then it's a mess.

some good news though :- haven't smoked a cig since friday. i used a dissociative to switch me off of the addiction. i mean i'm still putting a bit of tobacco under my bong hits and occasionally hitting my buddy's e-cig but i'm gonna slowly stop that.

i just can't enjoy a pure weed bong hit anymore but methinks it'll be better to smoke those kinda bowls than 1-10 cigs a day.


----------



## Fug

which dissociative did you use?

I'm done with benzos - I used to take them daily for anxiety, but it just made my anxiety so much worse in the long term. Had to teach myself healthy coping mechanisms and now I never feel close to a panic attack. Even when I'm horrendously stoned I can still keep my shit together


----------



## PotatoMan

Fug said:


> which dissociative did you use?



DXM - it's been extremely effective at switching my mind off of other addictions like my horrible porn habit.

i don't even watch porn anymore. DXM seems to assassinate the drive. 

i hardly crave cigs but i can't deny that i sometimes fixate on the feeling of smoking one again - i just know it's not worth the health risks cos it barely even gives much of a buzz

but it hasn't even been a full week. longest i've been in the past was almost 2 weeks w/o a cig


----------



## Fug

Congrats then man, even if you slip up don't beat yourself up just start over. 

I'd like to quit smoking cigs too - I was contemplating an acid trip where I'd just reflect on why the fuck I smoke...

I also watch a ton of porn, although I wouldn't say it was detrimental to my life in any way. So it can stay.


----------



## Jibult

haaaa, I hear you on Xanax not being for everyone. I legitimately have paradoxical/opposite effects from benzo's, though. A heavy enough dose will sedate me and knock me out for a few hours, but I'm talking 5-6mg at once. I take 0.5mg at a time, go through about a bar and a half a day when I'm "binging," and I get lively as fuck, bro.

Talkative, social, motivated to the point of being restless, creative, energetic... hell, even when I overdo it I'm still energetic. The drugs just override something in my body and knock me the fuck out the second I sit down somewhere and I wake up 3 hours later like "huh?" and load a bowl.

Alcohol only makes it worse after the 3 beer mark. Up to that, each beer's like a little extra pill-boost that only make me slur my words a li'l more. Maybe lose my balance a little, too.



idk if I was born to be affected by benzo's differently or if my early teenage addiction fucked up my brain chemistry, but Xanax is my fucking shit. If you're familiar with Harry Potter (and some of y'all've probably seen me say this before), the shit is like Felix Felicis for me. Happy pills. Can't-shit-go-wrong-on-these-mafuckas pills It's a damn good feeling, but dangerous to play around with if I'm being totally honest. My old connect used to say the house could be burnin' down around him on the couch, but if he had some Xan's in his system he'd probably just look around, strip naked to cool off a li'l and think to himself he had a good 4 more minutes before he had to leave. I always agreed with him.




In other news, it's 27 degrees out so I'm saying fuck nature, getting super stoned and binge-watching Breaking Bad. I *was* fuckin' with Justified the past week or so but fuckin' Amazon Prime expects me to actually pay for the last season, the penny-pinching cunts. Not doin' that shit, not when I already dropped the money for Prime membership in the first place. That shit is stupid.


----------



## Jibult

also, fuck a double post and y'all need to enjoy this music, mayne


----------



## Mafioso

Starting smoking cigarettes was one of the worst decisions I've made, and quitting them was one of the better choices.

You seriously start feeling better after only a week or two.  When I decided to quit my opiate habit of a few years I also decided it was time to drop my 7 year, pack a day cigarette habit.  Started what I like to call "joint therapy", which is smoking a joint every 1-2 hours every fucking day until the cold sweats and anger problems subside or at least become manageable.  I was an angry mofo for the first 2 weeks but after that it felt like I lost my virginity again... fucking amazing.  Waking up and craving breakfast instead of a cigarette is a good thing my friends.

For the longest time I had told myself I would never be able to quit, then this 60 year old man who had been smoking cigarettes longer than I have been alive decided to quit.  I remember commuting to work, chain smoking cigarettes one day thinking "what the fuck am I doing... cigarettes just make me feel worse"  For me, it was largely about breaking the initial habit- going to a joint instead of cig made it fairly easy.  When the world is trying to fuck you over just light up a j and be like "fuck you too world"


----------



## thujone

i'm just polishing off some homemade chocolate almonds.  i started fucking around with recipes thinking it might come in handy around v-day, still haven't nailed the right mix for good chocolate, trying to make it right without putting garbage like sugar and soy byproducts into it.  just the fact i'm using honey makes the failed attempts taste better than the garbage they selling in stores.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Hey, does anyone else use a torch lighter to smoke? It's way better than a standard butane lighter IMO, because you can more precisely control the temp, and pseudo-vape your weed with it.

Also, I don't understand people that complain about the taste of herb in edibles. I think it's delicious.


----------



## Felonious Monk

^eww no.  You're not "pseudo vaping" it, you're destroying it and getting less than the optimal amount of THC because you're blasting it with too much heat.



Mafioso said:


> Just so bizarre how some people can openly grow 200+ light warehouse on one side of the country and on the other people still get charges for less than a gram.  Even within one state there are huge variances in enforcement.



Well that's the thing with these new CA regs, people haven't been doing 200 light setups here because there was no licensing.  So even the 12 light grows have been risking fed charges to bring meds to patients.  Made no sense, which was why regs were so badly needed. 

Totally agree with you about such huge variances in criminality, it makes no sense and only encourages criminal behavior.


----------



## Mafioso

I'm not saying I think it is a conspiracy, but I really can't help but to think of the whole Freeway Rick Ross(not the rapper...) scenario.  I don't want to delve into some huge conspiracy discussion, but really it does seem almost as if the feds are leaving certain key celebrities while snatching up a lot of people around them.  Of course, the whole prohibition and entire legal situation surrounding cannabis is fucked and has very dirty origins to being with. so who knows.... will be interesting to watch how it all pans out.

I hope I'm not getting to deep into legal discussion, but aren't the regulations based on plant number and canopy size>  I've only heard initial talks of setting limits on wattage when they passed the 3 bills last year.  Have cities started limiting wattage>

I've read that there will soon cannabis crops will be subject to the same water and pesticide usage laws that all other agricultural crops are in CA.  No doubt that will ruffle some feathers when it comes time.  Seems more like a point of political leverage though when you consider hydroponic systems that recycle water.. but I guess not all crops are grown like that.  Even still though, you will never see a cannabis farmer flood irrigating his crops.


----------



## PotatoMan

Felonious Monk said:


> ^eww no.  You're not "pseudo vaping" it, you're destroying it and getting less than the optimal amount of THC because you're blasting it with too much heat.



yeah i mean i've used some torch lighters and they mostly seem to use even more gas to sustain the flame.

i agree with the edibles tho. i mostly enjoy them unless the baker doesn't know to make good tasting batter. most stoners aren't exceptional bakers IME


----------



## TheAppleCore

Felonious Monk said:


> You're not "pseudo vaping" it, you're destroying it and getting less than the optimal amount of THC because you're blasting it with too much heat.



Incorrect. You don't torch the material directly. If you hold the flame 1 to 2 inches away, you achieve a consistent temperature that low enough to avoid burning the material.

It's well known that torch lighters are superior to butane lighters for vaporizing crystalline substances like DMT without as much risk of burning the drug, which is the reason I initially bought my torch. It makes sense that it would work just as well for plant substances.



Blank said:


> most stoners aren't exceptional bakers IME



lol


----------



## Burnt Offerings

TheAppleCore said:


> It's well known that torch lighters are superior to butane lighters for vaporizing crystalline substances like DMT without as much risk of burning the drug



vaporizing crystalline substances..."like DMT". Sure....uh-huh


----------



## Mafioso

idk what u talking about blank, I'm hella good at baking.  I get baked all the time- never fuck it up.  Wake and bake, eat and bake, chill and bake... yeah.... professional baker basically.

Cooking on the other hand, not so much.  I'm liable to burn cold cereal.


----------



## Jibult

I wanna smoke a cigarette but it's so cold outside that I need about 6 layers of clothes and some gloves just to take a 3-minute smoke. 




omg I hate winter so much.













Mafioso said:


> idk what u talking about blank, I'm hella good at baking.  I get baked all the time- never fuck it up.  Wake and bake, eat and bake, chill and bake... yeah.... professional baker basically.
> 
> Cooking on the other hand, not so much.  I'm liable to burn cold cereal.






You should work on that, man. You shouldn't be able to burn shit that you don't need to cook. 

I really didn't think Trix needed directions on the side of the box but I guess they're there for people like you, Maf'.


----------



## PotatoMan

lol you know cigs actually make you feel colder. it's so ironic and annoying cos you'd think it'll warm you up but you just end up freezing your hands and toes off.


----------



## Jibult

Blank said:


> lol you know cigs actually make you feel colder. it's so ironic and annoying cos you'd think it'll warm you up but you just end up freezing your hands and toes off.



oh yeah?


Never knew that. Gettin' a li'l chilly is worth losing the lack-of-nicotine headache, though.


----------



## PotatoMan

is dat vasoconstriction mane.

idk if u do uppers or LSD but it's the same mechanism IIRC.

____________________________________________________
had a srs dab sesh last night. we just did fat hits and then like 3 whippets to the face each.

was intense


----------



## Jibult

I *always* shook like crazy on acid.


Figured it just came with the mindfuck....





Huh. The more you know.


----------



## Jibult

Dabs are awesome.


I've never done a whippet, but I have a wax pen and, uhhhhh, it hits pretty heavy. Not like a rig, I'm sure, but yeah.... gets the job done beautifully....





Also, hooray for tax refunds!!! I feel like a superstar right meow, what with all those (I mean that one) commas (I mean comma) in my bank account and all.


----------



## Mafioso

always wondered how it was possible to get coke sweats and feel cold at the same time.



wait till you get on that dab rig.  it's like crack, once you go crack you never go back.

pretty soon you will look at your vape pen and scoff like "ha, what are we kids"


----------



## Jibult

idk, man, the pen gives me bigger hits than most joints do.

Load it with like .2g (maybe more, maybe less, it's hard to tell.... I get a small amount to coat my dab tool thing on the pointy end, and then use another tool to get it onto the tip of the metal and more easily placeable in the pen.... dabs the size of an uncooked pea, I'd say, maybe smaller) and I get about 7-10 huge lungfuls, feelin' spacy as shit after the second.... not sure if that's efficient or wasteful, though? It feels good to me....




That gif of the drunk white girl absolutely sold me on never fucking with torches ever. The e-nail sounds sweet, though.


----------



## Mafioso

haha raver girl is my favorite.  this dabs for her.

but she really is one of the reason I use a soldering\campfire torch.

vape pens tend to be pretty efficient in my experience.  once you get some dab lungs you'll probably be taking .05-.2+ per dab.

I try to respect my body with my hit size, but every now and again I like to take a hit big enough to make me curl over and talk to god for a few minutes.


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> but every now and again I like to take a hit big enough to make me curl over and talk to god for a few minutes.







broooooooo, that's my fucking favorite smoking moment ever right there


after that I'm either asleep or in the clouds for an hour just on autopilot


----------



## Mafioso

you NEED to get a dab rig then, I'd suggest getting a quartz banger- of course you'd have to conquer your inner bitch before you do that...

don't worry man, torch lighters just have a thing against white raver girls... as long as you aren't one too you'll be just peachy


----------



## ThaDudeAbides

If you don't wanna fuck with a torch lighter look into e-nails.


----------



## Mafioso

or that works as well


----------



## Felonious Monk

I've seen E-nails for $99 too, that's almost down to what a decent torch costs


----------



## Mafioso

idk i paid probably a total of $20 over the last year or longer for the propane bottles and self lighting nozzle.  2 bottles are like $5 and will last me months, new nozzle is like $5 as well at any box hardware store, has lasted me 3+ years.

they aren't as pretty and people say they burn hotter than butane torches, but I just hold it a little further away and apply flame for a shorter period of time.  I've had the same quartz banger for 4+ months now, smoked at least an ounce of wax.


----------



## Mafioso

enails are dope af, don't get me wrong. but if youre a cheap ass the propane bottles are the way to go.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Doesn't propane burn dirtier too?  So more toxic using indoors...

I thought there were a few reasons not to use propane for torches but I'm not certain tbh

I'm just comparing to even low-end butane torches like the Newport that are $40-50 in stores.  The big Blazer torches are like $60-80.  And then butane is much more expensive to refill too.

I'll put it this way, I have a bunch of clean bangers I ordered from China like 6 months because I haven't felt like using a torch


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> don't worry man, torch lighters just have a thing against white raver girls... as long as you aren't one too you'll be just peachy






.....uhhhh.....












yooooo I think I'm good


----------



## Mafioso

Felonious Monk said:


> Doesn't propane burn dirtier too?  So more toxic using indoors...
> 
> I thought there were a few reasons not to use propane for torches but I'm not certain tbh
> 
> I'm just comparing to even low-end butane torches like the Newport that are $40-50 in stores.  The big Blazer torches are like $60-80.  And then butane is much more expensive to refill too.
> 
> I'll put it this way, I have a bunch of clean bangers I ordered from China like 6 months because I haven't felt like using a torch



uh idk does it lol

I'm going to make the switch to an enail, my buddy just got one so I basically have to get one too know.. just have to replace my car before I go around buying more shit to get high with... 

I was just reading a thread on reddit about dirty nails from china. someone cited this https://www.instagram.com/p/sIDixaSaBw/ as evidence.  Apparently lots of dirty TI nails that have some fucked up stuff on\in them. is there any way to know if you have clean TI or dirty TI>


----------



## Mafioso

I read that as "i think i'm god"

dabs will do that.


----------



## Felonious Monk

^I'd believe that.  That guy seems to know what he's talking about and it just confirms what everyone already believed about Chinese Ti, it's not as pure and is not truly "Grade 2."  There's a reason those cheap-o nails don't come with a material sheet like HE nails.

Really interesting what he said about quartz too, makes me feel safer about using the Chinese quartz I have (I can't bear to pay $160 for a QCB, that's just kinda ridiculous when the chinese knockoffs are like $6 online)


----------



## Mafioso

yeah man I'm glad that the chinese quartz didn't test dirty.  I've been ripping the shit out of my quartz.

Pretty sure the last TI nail I had was garabage.  I ended up tossing it because I couldn't stand the metallic taste any longer.

So what about e-nails then>  I would think the $100 enails would have to be garabage TI considering that you can pay that much for a TI nail alone.  Is reputable brand the only way to really know


----------



## Felonious Monk

Oh I don't know if the $99 one even came with a nail, but the coil sizes are standard and fit on specific HE nails.  I even have Chinese quartz that fits my 20mm coil (I have 20mm and 10mm, no 16mm).


----------



## Mafioso

damn I didn't know you could put the coil on any nail that fits, always assumed the coil came with it's own nail.  quartz enail would be too dope.  I'll be the first person to die from THC overdose.


ok now i really want one..


----------



## Jibult

the past page and a half or so of this thread has me feeling so ignorant it's ridiculous.




i can barely keep up with what y'all are talkin' about. Googlin' shit from every post and shit....


Makin' me feel brand new around here.


----------



## stayhealthy970

This is what I've been smoking out of lately 





I really what got my eyes set on the jerome baker dab bot !


----------



## stayhealthy970

I don't really like the honey bucket nail doe


----------



## stayhealthy970

ThaDudeAbides said:


> If you don't wanna fuck with a torch lighter look into e-nails.



I have a friend that has his e-nail in his car!!

That's just asking 4 a dui


----------



## Mafioso

surprisingly enough, in the car that I wrecked not long ago I used to drive around with my dab rig and torch literally taking dabs while driving.  It was a stick too.

it was stupid, but I was commuting up to 4 hours every monday-friday so happiness wasn't really my thing at the time.  safe to say I didn't give 2 f's.

definitely don't do that kind of stuff anymore.


----------



## Felonious Monk

I dunno, I smoke joints and drive constantly.  It makes me a better driver, or at the very least less likely to commit road violence lol.  

If I had a DC adapter for my dnail I would bring it in the car, especially for long trips.


----------



## Mafioso

I'll still smoke joints but just looking back at my life, I don't think waving an open flame around my crotch area while flying down the freeway was one of my best ideas.

I think I'll stick with vape pens for the car ride these days lol


----------



## Mafioso

just stubled across potcoin over at reddit.

anyone know how that stuf works


----------



## stayhealthy970

So it's like bitcoins


----------



## stayhealthy970

Just picked up some sugar wax !


----------



## Jibult

I stopped smoking cold turkey Saturday. Cigarettes and weed.


Woke up that morning feeling sick as fuck, and couldn't even bear the thought of smoke.




I'd just like to say that I do *not* recommend quitting smoking when you're sick. You just get sicker, and sicker, and sicker.... it's bullshit, man. Fuckin' smoker's/quitter's flu bullshit, is all that is.


----------



## Mafioso

Damn what made you decide to quit everything>

Props for making a change.  I'm sure you will start feeling better really soon.

Fuck cigarettes those things don't even get you high and are worse for your lungs than smoking weed.


----------



## Jibult

Well, smoke hurts. Like, it literally hurts my chest. Makes it feel heavy and shit, and the coughing that comes with it feels like it's tearing apart my esophagus.


idk if I got sick before my last cigarette or after, though.... I just know that by the time I woke up Saturday my lungs were tellin' me "nah, dawg, not today...." and still haven't switched up their tune.



I read up about this whole quitter's/smoker's flu shit and apparently this is normal with nicotine withdrawal.... but like I said, I don't know if I got sick before or after my last cig. All I know is the shit just caught up with me on Saturday, and I woke up feeling like my back was a shattered pane of glass still stuck in it's frame. That was the weirdest part, actually.... The fucked up chest/shortness of breath makes sense, but the random 3-day backache is definitely a wtf kind of deal.



I also think I took my last bit of Xanax last Wednesday some time after a good month-long binge, so there's a little of that thrown in the "feeling like shit"-mix too. I don't feel any type of benzo withdrawal, though, but fuck if I know with my body missin' all these soft drugs it's grown accustomed to.


----------



## PotatoMan

when i get sick i just vaporize instead but my solo is back home 

the flu usually turns me off of smoking anything. most of the time i just smoke through it cos the flu is nothing too hard to deal with.

the sore throat and cough tho... that'll stop me from smoking in a jiffy 

good news is this is my 2nd week clean of cigarettes :D.

i've been able to resist smoking a cig on DXM, alcohol, valium, kratom and now finally, tripping .

friday's kandi flip was the ultimate test of my strength and i didn't even smoke. i'm so proud


----------



## Jibult

Even my vape pen is fucking with me... don't have any oil but I still have hella wax. Don't have a vape for flower/herb. 





I just look at it as my body telling me it's time for a break.


----------



## Mafioso

I doubt the benzo wd is helping.  Those things always thrash my body and leave me feeling completely wasted after a few weeks of continual use.  After heavy use I won't hardly eat and sleep 70% of the day for a few weeks or more.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Tolerance breaks are just a good thing in general.


----------



## Jibult

Usually benzo' w/d for me involves a serious increase in the severity of my tremors and a huge anxiety rebound.... got neither of those, but I shake like fuck once I start getting hungry.


Could be the benzo's. Took a long time for the symptoms to hit after my last one, though-- it usually happens much faster than 3-4 days after the last use.





It's like a perfect storm for me to get sick up in here, what with the foot of snow that just fell and the below 10 degree lows we've been having this weekend.... and tonight, shit flips and it's going to be fucking 62 tomorrow. 8(


----------



## Mafioso

damn dude you should try to find a handful of valium if you can.  When I had my seizure from xan WD I was 2 weeks clean and had finally started eating again.

Should stock up on food in case you do get sick man, don't want to be lying in bed sick af and no food in the house.


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> Should stock up on food in case you do get sick man, don't want to be lying in bed sick af and no food in the house.





It's like you're watching my life, I swear.



Only reason I'm going into work is so I can hit the grocery store right after.


----------



## Mafioso

I let that shit happen to me man, it was terrible.  When I started to go into serious withdraw, having mild hallucinations and extreme anxiety, I had no food and could hardly get myself out of bed.

It was pretty bad man, I went a week hardly eating anything thinking I could just sleep it off.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Man, fuck that doctor.  I saw a new pain doc today and ended up walking out because he refuses to treat medical cannabis patients.  I gave him a piece of my mind then wrote a nasty yelp review and called my primary care doctor to complain.  He thought he'd get off easy cause I'm young and use cannabis, well fuck that old brown turd. lol

He's the 3rd pain doc I've seen and the first to have a problem.  Made some bullshit excuse about federal law, I told him he was either a liar or ignorant.

Smoked a joint on the way home and it didn't help enough.  Now I want to buy some bth on craigslist. lol


----------



## Mafioso

lol funny how some doctors have no problem prescribing opiates and crazier drugs yet mention cannabis and they look at you like pablo escobar.


----------



## PotatoMan

a bag of shit.

this weekend ima get me a baaag of shit (a bag of shit)

a bag of shit.

.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Homemade medicated red lobster biscuits.   Would do again.


----------



## Mafioso

looks tasty wolf, what did you cook the weed into>

buddy hooked me up with some codeine, oh shit....


----------



## stayhealthy970

No CO cannbis cup this year !?! 
http://www.therooster.com/blog/make...officials-just-killed-high-times-cannabis-cup


----------



## w01fg4ng

Mafioso said:


> looks tasty wolf, what did you cook the weed into>
> 
> buddy hooked me up with some codeine, oh shit....


Liquid coconut cooking oil.  It's very tasty for as potent as it is...



stayhealthy970 said:


> No CO cannbis cup this year !?!
> http://www.therooster.com/blog/make...officials-just-killed-high-times-cannabis-cup


Dude that just sucks.  It sounds like the same strict laws that make it so there aren't many clubs to use at is causing this to happen.  I hope to see this issue on the ballot soon.


----------



## umfree14

What up what up. Still an active stalker and a guzzlin street walker.


----------



## Mafioso

what you been getting into lately umfree> been a while since we seen you around here


----------



## Captain.Heroin

going to be dab free for a few days  x 10000000000000000000000


----------



## stayhealthy970

Captain.Heroin said:


> going to be dab free for a few days  x 10000000000000000000000



Y is that


----------



## PotatoMan

umfree14 said:


> What up what up. Still an active stalker and a guzzlin street walker.



fuckin' ump. :D.

where u been at m80? 

i been confused as to why i felt like there was someone missing.

__________________________
it's friday, highday lads. puff, puff, pass & light another one


----------



## Mafioso

Hey cap is that by choice or by circumstance>

I tell myself I need to take a break but I never do.


----------



## Felonious Monk

^fuck that, tolerance breaks are for when grams cost $20, I'll quit if I have to

Dabs of Tangie Sky and the greatest show to ever hit TV, Rick & Morty


----------



## Mafioso

Shit I will probably never quit at that rate.


----------



## PotatoMan

cooking up some cancerous mac n cheese with a processed chicken tender on the side . 

at least i haven't smoked a cigarette in just more than 2 weeks

bong rips are getting old


----------



## Felonious Monk

^gotta quit one thing at a time.  It took me like 5 years after quitting cigarettes before I did much of anything to improve my diet.

Damn I love educating people--had another event today, for people with Lupus.  That's a nasty illness, not enough recognition for sure.  Lots of the people were using cannabis already, and everyone was interested.

Now some dabs for me, been a long day...


----------



## DaDankyDank

All yall talking about vapes, I just got one as a gift and I guess this thing is like the mercedes of handheld vapes. I really prefer glass but I'm sure I'll have fun playing around with this. Anyone know anything about it? It's the Sidekick from 7th floors, I looked it up and it's dumb expensive so I hope it works well lol. It came with a bunch of random little pieces so I haven't really bothered to fuck with it and try it out because it seems overwhelming at this point


----------



## stayhealthy970

stayhealthy970 said:


> No CO cannbis cup this year !?!
> http://www.therooster.com/blog/make...officials-just-killed-high-times-cannabis-cup



Cannabis cup moved to Pueblo Co ! !  
http://www.cannabiscup.com/colorado/#info-


----------



## w01fg4ng

I figured they would just move it out of Denver...that's cool.

I remember when the Cannabis Cup in Denver was held in a small building (pre-legalization) just outside of lower downtown.   This kind of thing wasn't an issue back then.  We must of had a total of 6 tents outside for dab stations, etc...man things change fast the cup is huge now.

I don't know if I'm going this year...Pueblo is a little far for me.


----------



## Jibult

lungs finally starting to clear up.... 



and all I can think about.....



is how I can finally enjoy a good bowlpack again......







For real, though, the cravings I get to smoke tree blow the nicotine cravings out of the fucking water. The nicotine withdrawals made me think I had cancer, though.... didn't help that I was binge-watching Breaking Bad all last week, either.


----------



## Papaverium

Happy Sunday you guys! This toke's for you!~~~~

That's all ^^


----------



## Felonious Monk

Anybody else watching Hash Church?  It gets kind of tired but it's interesting

Taking some dabs


----------



## stayhealthy970

w01fg4ng said:


> I figured they would just move it out of Denver...that's cool.
> 
> I remember when the Cannabis Cup in Denver was held in a small building (pre-legalization) just outside of lower downtown.   This kind of thing wasn't an issue back then.  We must of had a total of 6 tents outside for dab stations, etc...man things change fast the cup is huge now.
> 
> I don't know if I'm going this year...Pueblo is a little far for me.



Yeah the first year was awesome! , I'm still going but its like 3 hours away!  

Hopefully there will be more dabbing


----------



## w01fg4ng

stayhealthy970 said:


> Yeah the first year was awesome! , I'm still going but its like 3 hours away!
> 
> Hopefully there will be more dabbing


Cool man, let us know how it goes...I'll let you know if I decide to go again.  I have a feeling it will eventually return to Denver when the public smoking laws loosen up some.

Munching on those medicated red lobster biscuits  %)


----------



## DaDankyDank

Felonious Monk said:


> Anybody else watching Hash Church?  It gets kind of tired but it's interesting
> 
> Taking some dabs



Missed it live this morning but I'm planning on watching it tomorrow before class. Hope it was as good as last weeks episode, that panel was pretty solid imo besides Matt Rize. First he took shots at Cuban for selling his 99% sift at 200 a gram (not sure what he was selling for but that's what the shops were charging) while he's selling IWE for 200+ a gram. 2 competely different products and sift is way more valuable considering yields so his logic was pretty stupid. He's also the guy who called the police on Bret Maverick for open blasting before he was doing closed loop in a lab certified by his state. Sad thing was it was over internet beef too, he doesn't even live in the same state and has never met Bret in real life and was mad Bret didn't give him credit for one of his techniques or something dumb along those lines. Certified piece of shit in my eyes.


----------



## stayhealthy970

420 p.m. !


----------



## stayhealthy970

My friend brought over some non solvent full melt !!!


----------



## w01fg4ng

Oh damn that looks good.  

Ice wax from bubble bags?  I know there are a couple people on here that do that sort of thing...I haven't had nice ice wax in a long time.


----------



## thujone

mmm that looks pretty potent, thanks for sharing


----------



## stayhealthy970

w01fg4ng said:


> Oh damn that looks good.
> 
> Ice wax from bubble bags?  I know there are a couple people on here that do that sort of thing...I haven't had nice ice wax in a long time.



I thought it was made bubble bags. But my friend said it was made by dry sifting


----------



## stayhealthy970

thujone said:


> mmm that looks pretty potent, thanks for sharing



Your welcome! !!


----------



## PotatoMan

need some of that in my life.

when I grow older and drugs become more legal I wanna grow weed and shrooms so I can have a never ending supply. maybe even some tobacco who knows?

still haven't smoked any cigs


----------



## stayhealthy970

Shrooms/weed r pretty easy, indoor  poppys Is a different story . I don't really smoke tobacco often


----------



## Jibult

he, uhh... he didn't say anything about poppy's, stayhealthy.....




in other news, a tornado just fucked shit up about 25 miles from my house (in VA, though, outta my state but still like right there), and the storm that brought that fucker down is jussssssst about over top of me.

so.... I'm about to turn this computer off, smoke a bowl and hope I don't hear any train noises. later fuckers.


----------



## stayhealthy970

Just some of the stuff I tried growing 


Stay safe Jibult


----------



## PotatoMan

i just think a never ending supply of 3 different strains of weed and my favourite types of concentrates along with shrooms will be perfect.

i have everything else i need.


----------



## w01fg4ng

stayhealthy970 said:


> I thought it was made bubble bags. But my friend said it was made by dry sifting


That's quality kief.  Props.



I can't stand the taste of my wax pen so I just ordered a quartz coil atomizer, hoping it will make a difference from whatever metal I was huffing on.


----------



## Jibult

w01fg4ng said:


> That's quality kief.  Props.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand the taste of my wax pen so I just ordered a quartz coil atomizer, hoping it will make a difference from whatever metal I was huffing on.






omg I thought I was the only one sitting here thinking that that looked like a ball of kief.


I just didn't want to be the one to say it....




what kind of pen do you have, w01f?


----------



## w01fg4ng

The first pen I got many years was a "Hit it once."  I then got a knock off of the same pen last year for free on black friday.  Both those pens taste weird to me, so I ordered a Yocan Evolve with a dual quartz rod so I'm hoping it at least makes the taste better.  I'll let you know if I like it or not...I only spent a single jackson on it, but damn are pens convenient when on the go.


----------



## Jibult

That Yocan Evolve looks pretty nice for the price.



I still have my eyes on a pen with a donut atomizer, but the one I've got with a wick and coil gets the job done. I really don't like the wick set-up, though, and it seems like every kind of replacement I can get for it comes wickless which is a huge plus.


Also, it was insane how high I was getting with that pen after not smoking anything for a good 9-10 days. Just a single hit was feeling like a kick in the face, man... A+ when it comes to wax pens


----------



## Mafioso

stayhealthy970 said:


> Shrooms/weed r pretty easy, indoor  poppys Is a different story . I don't really smoke tobacco often



you can grow poppies in california but you just can't cut them right?


----------



## stayhealthy970

ornamental purposes only !


----------



## Jibult

::sigh::


So I have a ceiling fan/light directly above my bed in my bedroom, right. Center of the room-type shit. It's normally a pretty regular ceiling fan. It lights shit up, blows air around and doesn't do much else.

Today, though? Today I came home from work, stepped in my room, and the light part of the fan is fucking covered in a spider web. The shit's like an upside down, see-through circus tent, and I fuckin' hate spiders, you guys.





I need to fumigate. 

I also feel like I shouldn't have to deal with spiders in the middle of the winter. That sounds like bullshit to me.







As far as poppies go, I was under the impression that you could grow them ornamentally all throughout the states, but if someone can show that your intent might be to harvest opium, you're fucked.


----------



## Mafioso

stayhealthy970 said:


> I thought it was made bubble bags. But my friend said it was made by dry sifting



almost positive that it was made from bubble bags/ice, hence the name ice hash.  Dry sift implies sifting dry flower/buds over small micron screens.


oh and jib, I'm pretty sure you  are right.  I have a friend who's mom is straight edge christian and grew opium at their old house.  I don't even think she knew it was opium plant lol.

another friend said that the way you extract the opium "milk" is by slicing the flower or something, and that little cut is the difference between a flower and a felony.


other news, got t boned by a garbage truck and woke up with a stiff ass back. bong loads it is cuz I finally broke my rig after 5+ years ;(


----------



## Mafioso

I used to have a friend that would clean/scrape my pipes for me so he could collect the resin.  I was like right on man!


anyone see this yet?  never really cared for this guys attitude on weed, but I don't know much about him either other than he seems silly.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Mafioso said:


> another friend said that the way you extract the opium "milk" is by slicing the flower or something, and that little cut is the difference between a flower and a felony.
> 
> other news, got t boned by a garbage truck and woke up with a stiff ass back. bong loads it is cuz I finally broke my rig after 5+ years ;(



I'm pretty sure you're correct.  You do slice the pods with a razor blade, and that would clearly be intent to produce opium/heroin.

That sucks about the garbage truck! I hope you're ok. That's what happened to my cousin and she's been dealing with it for like 30 years...

dabs for Friday!


----------



## Mafioso

I broke both my dab rigs. fucking xanax.


----------



## Felonious Monk

That sucks man, I remember one pretty epic bong setup that I broke in Xanax back in those days.  I'm super careful with my glass now.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Ice wax can also be made using dry ice and a dry sift; it doesn't have to be water w/ bubble bags.


Found a nice smoke spot yesterday...


----------



## drscience

Wow im so fortunate that a cannabis consulting firm opened up within 5 minutes of my house.

super CBD candies and 3 strains of shatter make me so very happy


----------



## Mafioso

Nice is it a mmj dispensary>


----------



## TheAppleCore

Smoking was starting to give me a chronically sore throat, and my lungs generally felt a bit abused, so I've started experimenting with my Glass Sherlock VaporGenie. I'm excited to switch to vaping - the flavor is really nice, it seems efficient, and it feels kind on my respiratory system. 

Interesting how pot (and most other psychoactives) can feel so different depending on the time of day they are taken. It must have to do with your daily biorhythms. Once I discovered how pleasant it was to smoke first thing in the morning, I began to use it much more regularly.


----------



## Jibult

^^I've been thinking about getting a vaporizer for straight herb. It's hard to find good info on the better ones, though....


I'm basically stuck at the magic flight launch box, which is probably what I would've gotten if I were looking for a vape 10 years ago, lol. Every time I try to research a good vape I always end up looking at pens (and dab rigs for some reason), which I don't really trust for anything other than concentrates/extracts.




In other news, I'm about to walk around a lake and smoke a joint on this lovely mother fuckin' day. First smoke I'll have had in liiiiiiike 13 days. I've been vapin' wax, but haven't smoked shit since I got sick..... I'm fuckin' excited.


----------



## Mafioso

I plan to buy a vape soon, I want a portable one and a stationary one though.

a bag full of vapor is hard to beat, but being able to vape on the go seems pretty cool, but maybe I'll just use my wax pen for that.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Jibult said:


> ^^I've been thinking about getting a vaporizer for straight herb. It's hard to find good info on the better ones, though....





Mafioso said:


> I plan to buy a vape soon, I want a portable one and a stationary one though.



Check fuckcombustion.com, they have a whole community dedicated to the discussion of vapes. I've been drooling over this thing. It looks so classy with the maple body, it's portable, and it has a lot of enthusiastic reviews of its performance. I just don't want to spend any money on gear right now.

I've also been recommended the Crafty for a portable vape, but I'm not sure what advantages it has over the Zion that justifies the extra cost, other than the Storz & Bickel brand familiarity.

A bag vape would be great for a large group, but for solo vaping, I'm not sure I'd dig it. You press a button, and the machine fills the bag. I dunno, it just feels uninteractive. The Sherlock GVG is cool because you have so much control over the process, by how close you hold the flame, how long you apply the flame, how hard you draw, etc.


----------



## stayhealthy970

w01fg4ng said:


> Ice wax can also be made using dry ice and a dry sift; it doesn't have to be water w/ bubble bags.
> 
> 
> Found a nice smoke spot yesterday...




I love CO!  , beautiful smoke spot


----------



## Felonious Monk

Gotta love LA... just bought 5 grams of BHO and 1/2 gram of rosin for less than (or same as) I used to pay for a 1/2 ounce of flower in MD

Bit of work to do then dabbies later


----------



## Jibult

TheAppleCore said:


> Check fuckcombustion.com, they have a whole community dedicated to the discussion of vapes. I've been drooling over this thing. It looks so classy with the maple body, it's portable, and it has a lot of enthusiastic reviews of its performance. I just don't want to spend any money on gear right now.
> 
> I've also been recommended the Crafty for a portable vape, but I'm not sure what advantages it has over the Zion that justifies the extra cost, other than the Storz & Bickel brand familiarity.
> 
> A bag vape would be great for a large group, but for solo vaping, I'm not sure I'd dig it. You press a button, and the machine fills the bag. I dunno, it just feels uninteractive. The Sherlock GVG is cool because you have so much control over the process, by how close you hold the flame, how long you apply the flame, how hard you draw, etc.





After looking at that message board, i now have a hard-on for the da vinci ascent, lol. 



At $200 that shit is serious money for a fucking weed utensil to me, though. Still might suck it up and grab one, though, ever since I started vaping extracts I've wanted to get a legit herbal vape to check out, and the cheap(er) ones don't really seem like legitimate vaporizers.


There's this other one I saw mentioned there called the Flower Mate Mini that was basically a more modern MFLB that you don't have to assemble over and over again for about the same price. idk, though, I've learned with this electronic shit that cheaper is almost never better, so yeah.... fuck.... it's a hard decision when I'm talking about half a week's pay, lol


----------



## DaDankyDank

Thinking about pulling the trigger on this used Cameron Burns tube my homie has for sale. I posted mine up in here awhile ago, but this one I'm looking at has so much more work on it compared to mine and the booty is ridiculous - you thought the one I had before was trippy. Mine has 5 worked sections in total, and the neck was all clear besides where it meets the can and the lip. This one has 6 just in the neck alone and 9 total. Since it's used it's going for a steal that I feel like I shouldn't pass up. Photo cred to my homie


----------



## Mafioso

Damn danky, what's something like that run>>


I agree $200 sounds like a shit ton to spend on smoking weed(and not even talking about weed itself) but ime, you will spend more in smaller increments and get less out of your money if you go the cheaper route.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Damn Daniel!  At it at again with the Cameron Burns

That's why I love used glass, I can generally not bear to pay retail.  I'd say go for it if it's a good deal, he's not really doing those extreme wig wag linework bases anymore.


----------



## weekend addiction

Mafioso said:


> I broke both my dab rigs. fucking xanax.



Don't even get me started. Had a nice Manifest Glass Works bong 7.0mm 100 dollar tree percolator shit ripped like a beast. Broke the percolator on Xanax and a few months later dropped the whole bong just trying to put ice on it. So much shit has been broken because of Xanax the irony is its a cheap ass drug but it does cost you something.


----------



## Jibult

So... I got a new oil pen, a eGo Twist clone/knockoff. I didn't know it was a clone when I picked it up-- found out when I got it home and looked it up. Works wonderfully, though, and came with 30mL of homemade canna-eJuice made from wax that I bought this morning (the tank holds 2ml, and is apparently good for 1200 pulls per tank and charge.... so I'm set for a while, lol)



Long story short? I'm *high as shit* right now.



I really love vaping concentrates, jesus..... I wish I would've picked up on this shit years ago, but it's still rare to come by in my state. Can't wait for legalization to hit MD, I swear....


----------



## CTdopeLove

Jibult said:


> After looking at that message board, i now have a hard-on for the da vinci ascent, lol.



I have an Ascent, actually two of them since I bought one for my fiancee when she was recovering from surgery.  I went for the custom one straight from Da Vinci, white carbon fiber sides with a red base and chrome hardware; very sharp piece.  The other is a stealth, and will probably be going on ebay once I get it cleaned up.  They are very nice vapes for what they are - flower-only vapes.  If you try to vape concentrates out of it you will be disappointed, but for a small portable I love my Ascent with 14mm GonG and a generic hydrotube.

-CTdopeLove


----------



## DaDankyDank

Mafioso said:


> Damn danky, what's something like that run>>




500 used, I think it was originally 1k with markup from my local shop but he got it 20% off so he got it for 800 no tax (which is probably more around what it's worth new, probably even still more because shops tax the fuck out of it)





Felonious Monk said:


> Damn Daniel!  At it at again with the Cameron Burns
> 
> That's why I love used glass, I can generally not bear to pay retail.  I'd say go for it if it's a good deal, he's not really doing those extreme wig wag linework bases anymore.



Man that's exactly why I really want it. I love all his new encalmo shit, but these older wigwags that he was doing for the past few years are what got me into him. I think it will always be his style that he's known for, but I'm all for his evolution and trying to step up his game with something new. If I really was ballin I'd cop this, but I can't afford to drop this money right now unless I sell mine (which i really don't want to)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Loving dabs. 

How are y'all doing?


----------



## PotatoMan

I'm looking to get a puffco pro. my buddy said he'd sell me his for $50 (and he just got it) - I told him it was rated very highly.

I have some type of one I got from him but it has no coil... 

doing good tho! spring break trip tomorrow! molly for all the Latinas !!


----------



## stayhealthy970

Captain.Heroin said:


> Loving dabs.
> 
> How are y'all doing?



Im do ok , just alil down today.


I'll be better when I get home an take a fat dab


----------



## Jibult

CTdopeLove said:


> I have an Ascent, actually two of them since I bought one for my fiancee when she was recovering from surgery.  I went for the custom one straight from Da Vinci, white carbon fiber sides with a red base and chrome hardware; very sharp piece.  The other is a stealth, and will probably be going on ebay once I get it cleaned up.  They are very nice vapes for what they are - flower-only vapes.  If you try to vape concentrates out of it you will be disappointed, but for a small portable I love my Ascent with 14mm GonG and a generic hydrotube.
> 
> -CTdopeLove





So it's good with straight herb as advertised? Shit, brutha, you may've just made a sale for them. I've never vaped herb before so I've been kind of skeptical.... it's always nice to get a firsthand review for shit.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Jibult said:


> After looking at that message board, i now have a hard-on for the da vinci ascent, lol.



Damn, now I do too. I can't decide whether I'd get the wood grain or the skulls. The burl wood is probably more my style, but they all look really badass TBH.



> Can't wait for legalization to hit MD, I swear....



We got past segregation in the 60s. It's weird that it's taking so long to get legalization through. Robert Anton Wilson says it's because the government always hates to admit that it's wrong.


----------



## Felonious Monk

DaDankyDank said:


> 500 used, I think it was originally 1k with markup from my local shop but he got it 20% off so he got it for 800 no tax (which is probably more around what it's worth new, probably even still more because shops tax the fuck out of it)



I'd go with the older style linework one tbh.  500 is pretty good, I don't see people selling CB work that often, especially the more worked tubes.  I usually aim for around 50% off retail when I buy used glass, sometimes I get lucky and it's 60-70 but sometimes with hype it's only 30%.

I've also been meaning to post a picture of my glass so here's the first, 2013 Elbo brontosaurus (nsfw for size)

*NSFW*: 










Also, can we bring back "Pot or Not?"  My lazy ass finally got an imgur account.


----------



## Mafioso

TheAppleCore said:


> Damn, now I do too. I can't decide whether I'd get the wood grain or the skulls. The burl wood is probably more my style, but they all look really badass TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> We got past segregation in the 60s. It's weird that it's taking so long to get legalization through. Robert Anton Wilson says it's because the government always hates to admit that it's wrong.


I don't think it's just the government.


Fucking ate 50 bars in a week. God I feel terrible now.  Can't smoke enough weed today.


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ LOL @ your location.


----------



## Mafioso

haha glad someone besides me got a kick out of it


----------



## Mafioso

oh hey mods can we do a rosin vs BHO vs distillate vs ice hash vs dry sift poll>>(really need to get my question mark fixed fuck until then assume > means question mark for me whe on this computer)...


----------



## DaDankyDank

Felonious Monk said:


> I'd go with the older style linework one tbh.  500 is pretty good, I don't see people selling CB work that often, especially the more worked tubes.  I usually aim for around 50% off retail when I buy used glass, sometimes I get lucky and it's 60-70 but sometimes with hype it's only 30%.
> 
> I've also been meaning to post a picture of my glass so here's the first, 2013 Elbo brontosaurus (nsfw for size)
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can we bring back "Pot or Not?"  My lazy ass finally got an imgur account.



That's a beauty you got there, that custom color pull is fuego. No idea how the current market is on brontos but it's gotta be going up and up and up and will continue to do so

Still haven't pulled the trigger on that minitube, my place just flooded for the 3rd time in the 5 years (such a fucking hassle) so looks like I'm going to have to get all this fucking water damage repaired... again... Literally started flooding at like 4 am this morning and couldn't get a plumber here till 11 so I got like a half inch of water in every fucking room. Needless to say my salt levels are high as fuck right now. I'm cool with this warm weather and it being like 60 degrees in February when it's usually like 20, but all the snow melts and all that water comes up through my fucking drains because of garbage old plumbing. I live right on the Cuyahoga River too (which was so polluted at one point it caught on fire - a flowing river caught on FIRE) and that water along with the melted snow water is on my floor. Needless to say it's nasty as fuck lol


----------



## thujone

Ughhhh flooding sucks.  Can't you turn your crib into a grotto? 



Mafioso said:


> oh hey mods can we do a rosin vs BHO vs distillate vs ice hash vs dry sift poll>>(really need to get my question mark fixed fuck until then assume > means question mark for me whe on this computer)...



Poll as in 'which do you prefer'?  Just so the differences are clear how about this for options:

- Rosin
- BHO
- Isomerized
- Bubble
- Kief

?

Nice piece *Monk*, can that bowl vape both green and hash?  

the next _Pot or Not_ run is planned to start in October, tbh I don't know what my IRL situation will be like so I don't want to make any guarantees but the last run did yield some solid data to work from so it's clear what can be done to make the next run better.


----------



## Mafioso

/\exactly!


----------



## Felonious Monk

DaDankyDank said:


> That's a beauty you got there, that custom color pull is fuego. No idea how the current market is on brontos but it's gotta be going up and up and up and will continue to do so



Fuck dude, sitting water on the floor sounds nasty, hope they got that taken care of.  Insurance doesn't cover flooding?

I think the color is actually Silver Strike #5 frit (like powdered glass that reacts in the kiln).  I love the scaley effect from it



thujone said:


> Poll as in 'which do you prefer'? Just so the differences are clear how about this for options:
> 
> - Rosin
> - BHO
> - Isomerized
> - Bubble
> - Kief
> 
> ?
> 
> Nice piece *Monk*, can that bowl vape both green and hash?
> 
> the next _Pot or Not_ run is planned to start in October, tbh I don't know what my IRL situation will be like so I don't want to make any guarantees but the last run did yield some solid data to work from so it's clear what can be done to make the next run better.



Is isomerized like distillate?  (ie. Clear Concentrate or similar)

No, what you see in that picture is a drop-down with a D-Nail in it, so just for oils.  The piece is kind of small for flower too, only like 6-7" tall and a 2-hole pig snout diffuser.


----------



## thujone

i've never heard of hash being called distillate myself, but isomerized is supposedly over 95% THC so if _that's_ not distillate i'm not quite sure what else it could be.


----------



## Felonious Monk

I'm just not sure isomerized is the word you're looking for, unless you mean hash made with isopropyl alcohol?

Stuff like "Clear Concentrate" (in CA), gooey very homogenous honey colored oil that is sometimes flavored--is made by steam distilling an extraction like BHO or CO2.  That's how people generally make oil in the 90% THC range.  I've seen it called a lot of things but now that the secret is out people are moving towards "distillate."

(I believe it's sold by Mahatma in Colorado as "The Clear;" people used to call it "Solvent-Free" because the distilling process will remove any residual solvents so they can advertise it as 0PPM)

I should note that I'm not recommending this stuff, I prefer BHO, rosin or ice wax myself, it's just becoming more popular so it should be on the survey)


----------



## Mafioso

Felonious Monk said:


> I'm just not sure isomerized is the word you're looking for, unless you mean hash made with isopropyl alcohol?
> 
> Stuff like "Clear Concentrate" (in CA), gooey very homogenous honey colored oil that is sometimes flavored--is made by steam distilling an extraction like BHO or CO2.  That's how people generally make oil in the 90% THC range.  I've seen it called a lot of things but now that the secret is out people are moving towards "distillate."
> 
> (I believe it's sold by Mahatma in Colorado as "The Clear;" people used to call it "Solvent-Free" because the distilling process will remove any residual solvents so they can advertise it as 0PPM)
> 
> I should note that I'm not recommending this stuff, I prefer BHO, rosin or ice wax myself, it's just becoming more popular so it should be on the survey)



FM has a point about distillate... personally I was referring to any type of hash made through the distillation process, but probably most stuff people call "clear" on the street is hash made from the distillation process.


----------



## TheAppleCore

So, after a week of vaping, yeah my lungs feel a lot better. Even though smoking weed is comparatively harmless to tobacco, smoking anything just feels poisonous and wrong to me. I don't think I'll do it any more, unless I'm at a party or something and have no other choice.


----------



## ahint

TheAppleCore said:


> So, after a week of vaping, yeah my lungs feel a lot better. Even though smoking weed is comparatively harmless to tobacco, smoking anything just feels poisonous and wrong to me. I don't think I'll do it any more, unless I'm at a party or something and have no other choice.



How has vaping compared to smoking? I'm considering making the switch, but I don't know.


----------



## PotatoMan

love u stoners.

enjoying ~200mg mdma rn.

I lost my wallet tho


----------



## Mafioso

Blank said:


> love u stoners.
> 
> enjoying ~200mg mdma rn.
> 
> I lost my wallet tho



don't worry dude i bet you will find it.


----------



## Jibult

ahint said:


> How has vaping compared to smoking? I'm considering making the switch, but I don't know.





My opinion? With extracts it seems to be a lot weaker than smoking, but still strong enough to get me high. I've never vaped herb before, though.


----------



## Ignot

Got some jack herer pull n snap, damn I love how dabbing with an e-pen and a smoke buddy= no smell.

The only thing that sucks, is that it's real easy to take a dab that's too big and make me lazy as fuck for the rest of the day. 

Smoking buds with pesticides and shit is NOT good. I feel WAY better since I made the switch to concentrates; smoking .02g bowls of dank nugz was killing my lungs


----------



## Jibult

Ignot said:


> Got some jack herer pull n snap, damn I love how dabbing with an e-pen and a smoke buddy= no smell.
> 
> The only thing that sucks, is that it's real easy to take a dab that's too big and make me lazy as fuck for the rest of the day.
> 
> Smoking buds with pesticides and shit is NOT good. I feel WAY better since I made the switch to concentrates; smoking .02g bowls of dank nugz was killing my lungs





Maybe my e-pen's different, but wax gives me a hell of a smell.... nothing like smoking, but noticeable to a smoker, imo.


----------



## Mafioso

Ignot said:


> Got some jack herer pull n snap, damn I love how dabbing with an e-pen and a smoke buddy= no smell.
> 
> The only thing that sucks, is that it's real easy to take a dab that's too big and make me lazy as fuck for the rest of the day.
> 
> Smoking buds with pesticides and shit is NOT good. I feel WAY better since I made the switch to concentrates; smoking .02g bowls of dank nugz was killing my lungs



someone correct me if I'm wrong but I thought most forms of concentrate actually increase the concentration of any residual pesticide if there are any.

Unless it is distillate I don't really see how making extracts will remove much other than plant material.  Unless it can be filtered or boiled off at lower temps than cannabinoids then BHO is not going to remove it.

I could see how the process of making distillate might be much more likely to target specific cannabinoids and leave out unwanted substances, but most other forms of concentrate I don't think does much to remove many unwanted chemicals if they are present.


----------



## Ignot

Mafioso said:


> someone correct me if I'm wrong but I thought most forms of concentrate actually increase the concentration of any residual pesticide if there are any.
> 
> Unless it is distillate I don't really see how making extracts will remove much other than plant material.  Unless it can be filtered or boiled off at lower temps than cannabinoids then BHO is not going to remove it.
> 
> I could see how the process of making distillate might be much more likely to target specific cannabinoids and leave out unwanted substances, but most other forms of concentrate I don't think does much to remove many unwanted chemicals if they are present.




That makes sense, I'm pretty sure my bias comes from the fact that the concentrate I have is from a dispensary. I grew up in Florida, and there was a lot of pesticide heavy "Haze" going around. Estrogen boosting plant food etc**
I think concentrates are very helpful to help curb desire to do harder drugs


----------



## Mafioso

Three of the major recreational cannabis producers in Washington state tested positive for banned substances not long ago.

In the article, the owner of one of the dispensaries that got busted walked into a popular store and ran his own personal lab tests.  Reportedly, all of the samples tested positive for banned pesticides as well, although it said he wouldn't name any of the brands or stores he purchased the samples from.  To me, it sounded like he was almost suggesting that spraying was common place in the industry- just one the lesser known and uglier sides to it.  He certainly isn't the only one, and my guess would be most that don't push for being organic are using similar chemicals to control pest and fungus as well.


----------



## stayhealthy970

Just pick up some ethanol concentrate


----------



## stayhealthy970

An I got some G13 sugar wax , I've been smoking this for the past few weeks (lots of terpps )  







An some peyote breath shatter


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Haven't smoked for a while but decided to slow down with benzos and opiates and instead fuck with something less addictive. So of course weed is the top of the list. Just had a hit from my pipe, damn that shit is rough on your throat but it's nice being stoned.


----------



## PotatoMan

Mafioso said:


> don't worry dude i bet you will find it.



never found it .

oh well. material things man. still have my health.


----------



## Mafioso

/\hope your trip was good still



Stayhealthy, what's up with the 6% ethanol concentrate? is that for smoking??


----------



## stayhealthy970

Yeah ! It didn't tast to good. But it was cheap an something new


----------



## TheAppleCore

ahint said:


> How has vaping compared to smoking? I'm considering making the switch, but I don't know.



It feels like inhaling deliciously fragrant, cannabis-scented air. The high seems different. I can see how some people might prefer the smoking high, especially those who really want to feel "fucked up", but I personally prefer the cleaner high that I get from vaping (less cottonmouth, better short-term memory). Vaping flower seems marginally more efficient than smoking it, but it's a bit hard to tell, especially because my tolerance has gone up lately.


----------



## Felonious Monk

stayhealthy970 said:


> Yeah ! It didn't tast to good. But it was cheap an something new



It's not made for smoking.  That kind of ethanol concentrate is mainly intended for eating, they usually sell it in an oral syringe.  It's decarbed because it's heated in the process.

I'm feeling good, got a bunch of BHO last night at the Secret Sesh.  Haven't been smoking enough though because my parents are visiting.


----------



## Mafioso

Yeah idk about smoking anything that dark, there are many things that can cause a dark color but a dark black color is usually indicative of a hot purge, like rick simpson oil.


----------



## Felonious Monk

And not to bad talk Rick Simpson Oil, I eat it every day

enjoying some dabs and preparing for a weekend in the desert


----------



## Mafioso

Felonious Monk said:


> And not to bad talk Rick Simpson Oil, I eat it every day
> 
> enjoying some dabs and preparing for a weekend in the desert



oh for sure, nothing wrong with it at all.  If I lived closer to clubs that carried it regularly I would probably eat it all the time.  Usually pretty cheap compared to everything else.

But I've heard people say you can dab rick simpson oil.. and I"m always just like "wut-- noooo000OOO."


So this is interesting. one of 12 cannabis testing facilities closed not long ago due to what sounds like lies, or just shitty work.  The owner accused his science director and 25% share owner of falsifying results.

what a surprise.  Those lab tests that just may not be as trustworthy as we thought.

https://www.newcannabisventures.com...-lab-failure-points-to-flawed-business-model/
"One of the twelve licensed cannabis testing labs in Washington has failed, with Testing Technologies CEO Larry Ward forced to close after firing Dustin Newman, the science director, a month ago and accusing him of falsifying results.  Earlier this year, Jim McRae issued an extremely critical report of Washington’s testing labs, suggesting that several players in the industry were issuing results that were overly friendly to their customers.  While he didn’t initially name Testing Technologies, he now states that it had “the most business-friendly ranking” in his analysis."


https://www.newcannabisventures.com...regulated-washington-cannabis-testing-market/
http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle...-suspends-operations-in-dispute-over-results/


----------



## stayhealthy970

Felonious Monk said:


> It's not made for smoking.  That kind of ethanol concentrate is mainly intended for eating, they usually sell it in an oral syringe.  It's decarbed because it's heated in the process.
> 
> I'm feeling good, got a bunch of BHO last night at the Secret Sesh.  Haven't been smoking enough though because my parents are visiting.




I ended up giving it to a friend.  I should of tried eating it !


----------



## DaDankyDank

Been smoking on 2 new flavors this week. Not the most photogenic oil, but shit's still fire regardless. Can really taste the blueberry coming through on the BCD, and the sour pebbles is alright. My dude's really stepping up his packaging game with these sealed and labeled packets. Pretty solid for a black market state lol






Hopefully getting some new flowers today too in the next 2-3 hours. Always good to change it up and smoke a little weed


----------



## TheAppleCore

I feel like such a noob in this thread, never having used hash, BHO, or any of these fancy extracts.


Does anyone else feel like they require slightly less sleep during periods of cannabis use? I feel like when I don't get high as often, the extra stress is physically exhausting, and I need to sleep more to keep up.

I remember Terence McKenna, after noting that he dreamt less during periods of heavy cannabis use, hypothesized that cannabis reduced the necessity for dreams by substituting for the neurological function of dreams. Interesting thought, and somewhat related to my observation.


----------



## stayhealthy970

I dream Alot an I'm a heavy THC user


----------



## Jibult

stayhealthy970 said:


> I dream Alot an I'm a heavy THC user




Every night for me.... the dreams, I mean.

Weed use, too...

But I look forward to my dreams. I try to influence them as I'm falling asleep-- to varying degrees of success-- and I remember a good deal of them.



Some people say they can't remember their dreams, yeah? I can't remember the last time I woke up and *didn't* immediately recall the dream I had just left. I recently took a break from smoking, too (which has since ended), and the dreams didn't change at all. They got a bit more violent, but hey, I was playing GTA5 and binge-watching Sons of Anarchy while I was sick, so of course I had some violent dreams.






I really think it's weird when people don't remember their dreams and think nothing of it... If it weren't for them, sleeping wouldn't be nearly as enjoyable as it is for me.





To answer AppleCore's question, though, when I'm *heavily* smoking, I'll find myself passed out before I know it. Sleep for hours and wake up feeling like I've only had my eyes closed a few minutes.


----------



## thujone

hash poll is stickied now, great pics again *SH970*


----------



## Mafioso

funny so many people say they like bubble hash here, people used to throw out a lot of mterial that people now turn into BHO


by so many apparently i mean 2 lol


----------



## PotatoMan

BHO is cool but since rosin & bubble is solvent-less they win for me.


----------



## drscience

Fuckin A 2 150mg concentrate chocolates from my bro for my Bday!

Today is gonna be a good day.


----------



## PotatoMan

drscience said:


> Fuckin A 2 150mg concentrate chocolates from my bro for my Bday!
> 
> Today is gonna be a good day.



you gotta play this after n tie a bandana around yer head m8


----------



## drscience

Best Invention EVER : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Anyone tried one? Thoughts? Just got one and enjjoying it so far...


----------



## drscience

HAHA thats the song i was thinkking of when I posted that


----------



## stayhealthy970

drscience said:


> Best Invention EVER :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone tried one? Thoughts? Just got one and enjjoying it so far...



I had one 4 alil, but I didn't like getting the the refills


----------



## drscience

how did you get them?

i have a place that turns whatever bud/shake i give them into concentrate then puts it into the cartriges.

get like 5 cartriges per 14g


----------



## stayhealthy970

The store just had prefilled cartridges strain specific


----------



## 303Thizz

Those work pretty good but a vaporizer with a more powerful battery hits so much better...


----------



## stayhealthy970

Just found a cool smoke spot


----------



## Mafioso

Finally decided to be like the cool kids and, somewhat impulsively, called up my local delivery service and had him drop off 1g of CO2 extracted blackberry kush, headband, creamsicle, banana kush, and tangie plush a battery and charger.... a bit over priced and they didn't offer much of a discount but the stuff taste and smells amazing.  It's all FlavRx brand.. idk if anyone know anything about them but they seem pretty solid...

smoked it in front of my mom in my parents house the other day as she was cooking dinner.  Surprisingly she just said "oh that smells kind of nice" I think she thought it was and e-cig or something haha.

It says CO2 extracted, but it also says it has terpenes added to it.  The banana kush taste like candy banana, which taste great but I don't think it is a cannabis based terpene.  I have heard some companies only use cannabis based terpenes. 

These pre-loaded pens are cool and have their place, like in public places they are amazing, but it's definitely an expensive way to smoke.  I couldn't afford it with as much weed as I smoke.  Already went through a cartridge, granted I have been sharing with other card holders, but still..


----------



## Jibult

Mafioso said:


> Finally decided to be like the cool kids and, somewhat impulsively, called up my local delivery service and had him drop off 1g of CO2 extracted blackberry kush, headband, creamsicle, banana kush, and tangie plush a battery and charger.... a bit over priced and they didn't offer much of a discount but the stuff taste and smells amazing.  It's all FlavRx brand.. idk if anyone know anything about them but they seem pretty solid...
> 
> smoked it in front of my mom in my parents house the other day as she was cooking dinner.  Surprisingly she just said "oh that smells kind of nice" I think she thought it was and e-cig or something haha.
> 
> It says CO2 extracted, but it also says it has terpenes added to it.  The banana kush taste like candy banana, which taste great but I don't think it is a cannabis based terpene.  I have heard some companies only use cannabis based terpenes.
> 
> These pre-loaded pens are cool and have their place, like in public places they are amazing, but it's definitely an expensive way to smoke.  I couldn't afford it with as much weed as I smoke.  Already went through a cartridge, granted I have been sharing with other card holders, but still..





Can't you get just the cartridges? It tends to get a bit cheaper when you don't have to buy the pen every time, I've noticed.



That shit is an awesome way to get high, though. I haven't experimented with any flavoring but my dude's got that shit at his disposal, I just gotta say the word. idk though, I really enjoy how strong, and clean/pure of a hit I get when I vape oil in my pen.

I've come to learn that the only way I can get high quickly from it is to exhale through my nose, though, which is kind of a bitch but my sinus' will adapt eventually.


----------



## stayhealthy970

Just picked up some CBD shatter from med an Rec side 





Rec





Med





Both the same strain


----------



## TheAppleCore

A pinch of salt + isopropyl alcohol + hot water is such a ridiculously effective way to clean a glass piece. No pipe is too dirty for that method!


----------



## Felonious Monk

^you don't even really need the hot water, I just heat up a shot glass of ISO in the mircowave


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ Do you use the 70% or 99% isopropyl?


Finally got around to getting my MMJ prescription / club membership today, and picked up a gram each of three different strains. I should be happy, but I'm kinda depressed anyway. Meh. Maybe that'll change once I hit the vape tonight.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Either 70 or 91, I can't find 99 locally

Once you go to the store you never go back to the street


----------



## TheAppleCore

Felonious Monk said:


> Either 70 or 91, I can't find 99 locally



I had to hit up Vons to find 99 where I live.



Felonious Monk said:


> Once you go to the store you never go back to the street



True that! Especially not after the dirt weed that my dealer sold me last time. :D

Is it true that medical cannabis is cheaper than recreational cannabis, in states where it's legal? How do prices of medical typically compare to black market prices? It seemed cheaper at the dispensary than what I remember paying for good black market flower, but maybe I was getting ripped off.


----------



## stayhealthy970

Weed is so cheap in CO , I can get an Oz  for the same price an some get a quarter  in other states


----------



## PotatoMan

stayhealthy970 said:


> Weed is so cheap in CO , I can get an Oz  for the same price an some get a quarter  in other states



wonderful . it's literally one of the more expensive drugs since it's so easy to rip thru a small stash.


----------



## Jibult

TheAppleCore said:


> Is it true that medical cannabis is cheaper than recreational cannabis, in states where it's legal? How do prices of medical typically compare to black market prices? It seemed cheaper at the dispensary than what I remember paying for good black market flower, but maybe I was getting ripped off.






stayhealthy970 said:


> Weed is so cheap in CO , I can get an Oz  for the same price an some get a quarter  in other states





When I was in WA last year it was a bit of a different story. The per gram prices sure seemed cheap, but when I did the math of what I pay at home per gram on a half ounce I found out that the shit in WA was actually about 50% more expensive per gram (I only got a few grams and some edibles when I had the chance in WA, nothing big.) The quality really wasn't all that different, either.... definitely a cleaner high than what I'm used to, but in terms of intensity, strength... ehhhh, it was pretty much par for the course. A little more subtle than I would've expected, for sure, but I loved it and would definitely go back again to the same exact shop.


[EDIT: buuuuuuuut I'm talking legal recreational, not medical so it doesn't even apply I guess]


----------



## w01fg4ng

The med prices are cheaper if you don't like shopping.  They are both relatively the same IME in Colorado.

I was paying the same price for a quarter in the Colorado blackmarket exactly 10 ten years ago as I do today for a legal rec ounce in CO.  I've never had it so good tbph.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Jibult said:


> The quality really wasn't all that different, either.... definitely a cleaner high than what I'm used to, but in terms of intensity, strength... ehhhh, it was pretty much par for the course.



That's what I noticed about the med indica I tried last night. It wasn't insanely strong or anything, but the high felt extremely smooth and clean. Must be the cannabinoid ratios.

I think my favorite thing about having access to the wide variety of strains offered at a dispensary is the spectrum of aromas and flavors. It's insane how different one strain is from another, especially when you're vaping, where the flavor comes through distinctly. You'd almost think you were dealing with entirely different herbs if you didn't know any better.


----------



## Jibult

TheAppleCore said:


> I think my favorite thing about having access to the wide variety of strains offered at a dispensary is the spectrum of aromas and flavors. It's insane how different one strain is from another, especially when you're vaping, where the flavor comes through distinctly. You'd almost think you were dealing with entirely different herbs if you didn't know any better.






I was damn near overwhelmed when they handed me a mother fucking 7-page menu of weed, weed extracts and weed-infused product. No lie, they had this big ass armchair just for people like me-- I sat down on that fucker and read the menu from cover-to-cover while my non-smoking brother looked on like "c'mon bro, hurry the fuck up," and then.... I bought 2 grams. lol




It was Heaven. 8(


----------



## Felonious Monk

It's come down a lot in Washington since last year Jib.  If you check out @BretMaverick on IG he posts his receipts and pictures of the flower--he's been getting some really nice Cookies on the rec side that's comparable to medical prices in LA.

I've definitely been there with the menu... first few times I was overwhelmed looking at all the jars, had to get 5 different strains or I felt like I was missing out.  I got a big leather menu at the Apothecarium in San Francisco, I thought it was just kinda bougie.

Rec definitely brings down the price (over time) as producers get larger spaces and learn how to grow better.  Downsides are overall quality decreases, less choice of strains, and crazy overuse of pesticides.  Check out @JungleBoyz on IG for some pictures of a top-quality LA warehouse grow.  There's is HUGE but somehow they keep up quality, but I've definitely heard complaints from friends in CO that the $99 OZs are not really that great in terms of nose.

Since we're not supposed to talk prices out of respect to sourcing, we could post links to local WeedMaps places to give each other an idea of local spots?


----------



## Cheezy

Jibult said:


> Can't you get just the cartridges? It tends to get a bit cheaper when you don't have to buy the pen every time, I've noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> That shit is an awesome way to get high, though. I haven't experimented with any flavoring but my dude's got that shit at his disposal, I just gotta say the word. idk though, I really enjoy how strong, and clean/pure of a hit I get when I vape oil in my pen.
> 
> I've come to learn that the only way I can get high quickly from it is to exhale through my nose, though, which is kind of a bitch but my sinus' will adapt eventually.


Excusamewa but how can you know its an "awesome" way to get high if you havent experiementied with it yourself?


----------



## Jibult

Cheezy said:


> Excusamewa but how can you know its an "awesome" way to get high if you havent experiementied with it yourself?





I think you missed a word:





			
				Jibult said:
			
		

> I haven't experimented with any flavoring






			
				Jibult said:
			
		

> experimented with any flavoring






			
				Jibult said:
			
		

> with any flavoring






			
				Jibult said:
			
		

> flavoring


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ That post made me lol.



Felonious Monk said:


> crazy overuse of pesticides



That's kinda scary... do the pesticides make it into the final product? I wonder how you can tell, as a consumer, what you're being sold? Is some herb branded as "organic"?


----------



## w01fg4ng

"Organic" currently has no regulation so that word means nothing (yet).

CO is probably going to also lead the country in what it means to be organic.

We already have a bill in the works to regulate it.  
http://www.leg.state.co.us/clics/clics2016a/csl.nsf/fsbillcont/0B12AFB56DDAE0B187257F2400644F05?Open&file=1079_01.pdf


Also, “This is going to be the Whole Foods version of cannabis,”  so good luck finding a good deal on it.


And now, it's March Madness tiem.  Later guys.


----------



## Felonious Monk

TheAppleCore said:


> That's kinda scary... do the pesticides make it into the final product? I wonder how you can tell, as a consumer, what you're being sold? Is some herb branded as "organic"?



If they were used in growing, yes.

There's been evidence of growers using pesticides that aren't even approved for edible crops (violation of federal law).  That was in Colorado.  I'm sure it happens in California as well but there's not even any testing requirement here, so ignorance is bliss for now...  Or only buy from known growers.


----------



## Pharcyde

Felonious Monk said:


> And not to bad talk Rick Simpson Oil, I eat it every day
> 
> enjoying some dabs and preparing for a weekend in the desert


Rick Simpson oil. _Throw it on your kids_


----------



## DaDankyDank

Saw this video on facebook today thought I'd share it. BHO lab exploding severely burning both people and putting one into critical condition. Shit's crazy all you people making your own oil becareful


----------



## Cheezy

People around here call me Heisenberg


----------



## w01fg4ng

You wanted none of that








edit:
just realized the lounge is a bunch of closet cases.  lol


----------



## stayhealthy970

w01fg4ng said:


> edit:
> just realized the lounge is a bunch of closet cases.  lol



Haha , how true!  Some r cool. but the real lounge rats r .


----------



## w01fg4ng

stayhealthy970 said:


> Haha , how true!  Some r cool. but the real lounge rats r .


My demeanor towards the rats was intentional however my context is not so obvious.

Let me explain.

As of last night at some point, an Administrator changed the code of the Bluelight's front page (php version), http://bluelight.org/vb/forum.php, so that the actual Lounge does not appear until you are logged in.

This issue does not occur on the normal front page,  http://bluelight.org/vb/content/.  It only occurs on http://bluelight.org/vb/forum.php.


Now, normally I would view this a just a regular bug in the code and report to the Admins, but I'm 100% sure the Admins already know about this issue because of their intentions earlier to make the Lounge private.  

I prefer to let the issue boil at the point.


----------



## Jibult

Well... the lounge is definitely an acquired taste....


New users might go there expecting the most helpful and friendliest drug-related advice, and..... well..... and not get *that*.




I can see why it's not on the main page.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Well I for one am tired of fighting for it's survival so I'll let it die.  RIP lounge


----------



## Felonious Monk

w01fg4ng said:


> Well I for one am tired of fighting for it's survival so I'll let it die.  RIP lounge



Little dramatic?  It's in no way dead or destined for deletion, it's simply an effort to keep a single _social_ forum from being the welcoming area for a _harm reduction_ site.

I was fine with no one under 500 or 1000 posts even having access to The Lounge.  But again, not meant to kill it, just to keep it civil and social.


I'm just dabbing on this beautiful Friday, recovering from String Cheese last night.  It was fun but Santa Barbara was a better show.  And there was this goddam spunion bitch playing along with drumsticks on the railing--I wanted to just go push her off she was so fucking rude


----------



## w01fg4ng

So now it doesn't even show up if you are logged in.  Cute.



Felonious Monk said:


> Little dramatic?  It's in no way dead or destined for deletion, it's simply an effort to keep a single _social_ forum from being the welcoming area for a _harm reduction_ site.


As someone who exclusively uses the PHP version to access every forum, it's dead.  There is no sugar coating this.  

Something tells me you wouldn't be so apathetic about it if was happening to Drug Culture.  And let's be honest here, Drug Culture has no more harm reduction value than the Lounge.  And now that the Lounge is gone from the PHP page, it's even more obvious as to the forums like Drug Culture having little to no HR value.  Where do we stop with the shenanigans?  Cause that's all it is.  Shenanigans.


----------



## Jibult

I'll be honest, w01f, I personally don't like the Lounge because it literally was the first place I stopped when I created an account like 8 years ago and I pretty much got ripped a new asshole by thinking I could just jump into a conversation and be part of the group.



I was so totally, completely wrong that I just haven't ever gotten over it. 

I even remember the username of the BLer who really, really made me wish I knew how to look up IPs at the time.




That said, I don't think there should be a Crusade against the place.... like I said, it's an acquired taste. A lot of folks love that shit.


----------



## w01fg4ng

I totally agree Jib,  I don't think there should a crusade either, one in which singles it out and removes it from the main page.  


When the lounge is hit, we are all hit.  We lose satire that makes visiting this place great.

In lieu of the lack of satire that is hitting Bluelight I suggest renaming all forums to more appropriate names.  

Let's rename these forums to better suit what they actually are so people know what they are getting into!:

Cannabis Discussion ->  Dude, where's my car
Performance Enhancing Drugs  ->  Dude, where's my neck
Psychedelic Drugs -> We did it!
Vaping Discussion -> Hipsterville
Basic Drug Discussion ->  Noobs
Drug Culture  ->  Brag about your drugs here
Sports & Gaming ->  Dude, where's my balls
European & African Drug Discussion ->  The Lounge
The Lounge -> The Closet (But it's a spacious walk in one, come on in)


----------



## umfree14

Whats up. Still around.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Meh... I'm not a fan of the Lounge vibes, myself. I like serious conversation too much.

Come hang out in PD Social if you want the headiest of discussions.


----------



## Jibult

w01fg4ng said:


> I totally agree Jib,  I don't think there should a crusade either, one in which singles it out and removes it from the main page.
> 
> 
> When the lounge is hit, we are all hit.  We lose satire that makes visiting this place great.
> 
> In lieu of the lack of satire that is hitting Bluelight I suggest renaming all forums to more appropriate names.
> 
> Let's rename these forums to better suit what they actually are so people know what they are getting into!:
> 
> Cannabis Discussion ->  Dude, where's my car
> Performance Enhancing Drugs  ->  Dude, where's my neck
> Psychedelic Drugs -> We did it!
> Vaping Discussion -> Hipsterville
> Basic Drug Discussion ->  Noobs
> Drug Culture  ->  Brag about your drugs here
> Sports & Gaming ->  Dude, where's my balls
> European & African Drug Discussion ->  The Lounge
> The Lounge -> The Closet (But it's a spacious walk in one, come on in)






heyyyyy fuck you, buddy, I always know where my car's at.



I didn't know you liked the lounge so much, w01f. Sorry you feel like you're losing it, man-- or what it used to be, at least.





In other news, my rainy day stash has accumulated close to a half ounce of kief. It's not the purest kief, though, it's still got a sliiiiiight tint of green to it... it's like a blonde-ish pale lime sort of color, but when I press it down in the storage container it turns a pretty sweet pale golden color. Anyways, I've been trying to think of ways to purify it ever since I saw the whole fullmelt dry-sift concept, and today it got me thinking.....


An iso wash would handle that fairly well, right? I mean, works with bud, should work with kief is what I'm thinking....




Any input from you guys? Keep in mind, I fully enjoy smoking the kief on top of my bowls as it is, it's just at the point where I'm running out of room to put the excess and so I'm trying to condense it without pucking it up in my kief press. I've also never done anything with my weed and iso, I've always just cleaned my grinders with it and saved the "waste" to dry, scrape and smoke. I'm not quite sure how I should go about it with straight kief, or even if it'd be worth it or what the end result might look like with as much as I have.


With grinders, I'd fill a ziplock bag with the highest % iso I could get my hands on and my grinder broken down completely into every part. Hang the ziplock, agitate the bag and dump the iso shortly after into whatever I'll let it evaporate from and later scrape.

With pure kief.... I'm thinking a mason jar, dump in the kief, submerge the kief so that the iso's just barely above the plant matter, and stir and agitate. Not sure for how long, or if I should keep the jar open or shut, or again if it's even a wise idea or it'll just be a messy waste resulting in more product loss than anything else.


----------



## w01fg4ng

umfree14 said:


> Whats up. Still around.


Good to see you hanging around.



theapplecore said:


> meh... I'm not a fan of the lounge vibes, myself. I like serious conversation too much.
> 
> Come hang out in pd social if you want the headiest of discussions.


i  PD social, but I'm too much of a stoner to read all that noise.  For real, I love what I read but I guess I prefer the abridged version, We did it!



jibult said:


> heyyyyy fuck you, buddy, i always know where my car's at.


You must have a perfect short term memory.



> I didn't know you liked the lounge so much, w01f. Sorry you feel like you're losing it, man-- or what it used to be, at least.


I would imagine it's about 5% of my posts, so I'm really not losing more than the average bluelighter is.  Thanks though.


----------



## Jibult

w01fg4ng said:


> You must have a perfect short term memory.
> .





Nahhhhhh not like that... I've had the same parking space for a good six years now, right outside the house. When I go out, I don't wander far from where I park my car so shit's never a mystery to me. It's pretty easy not to lose your car unless that shit gets taken.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Jibult said:


> Nahhhhhh not like that... I've had the same parking space for a good six years now, right outside the house. When I go out, I don't wander far from where I park my car so shit's never a mystery to me. It's pretty easy not to lose your car unless that shit gets taken.


not all who wander are lost


----------



## Jibult

but if you don't know where you put your car you're kind of in a wayward state, bro...


I'm just sayin' CDs not all ashton kutcher and stifler tryna fuck some aliens while they look for their car that was like right around the corner whole god damn time or some shit, that's all i'm sayin'


----------



## w01fg4ng

lol you actually remember the plot to that shit movie?


I was just using the title as reference for the lulz


----------



## Mafioso

Jibult said:


> I'll be honest, w01f, I personally don't like the Lounge because it literally was the first place I stopped when I created an account like 8 years ago and I pretty much got ripped a new asshole by thinking I could just jump into a conversation and be part of the group.
> 
> 
> 
> I was so totally, completely wrong that I just haven't ever gotten over it.
> 
> I even remember the username of the BLer who really, really made me wish I knew how to look up IPs at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I don't think there should be a Crusade against the place.... like I said, it's an acquired taste. A lot of folks love that shit.



hahahahahahahaha 

holy shit jib thought i was the only one that felt like that.  Then I realized the lounge is more like an inner circle jerk filled with a lot of meth users.

no hate to the lounge cuz i'm sure cd social ain't much different becuase you basically have to smoke weed to be a part of this social lol


----------



## PotatoMan

the lounge is a huge inside joke that you can't ever take seriously.

most post in it for the reason of posting absolute shit. in the same manner we 'shit-talk' w friends. 

people don't like it cos it's confusing. I enjoy posting shit in it. I enjoy reading the shit in it. it's 90% bullshitttttt.
but it's entertaining


----------



## umfree14

I cant believe thw quality of bud ive been seeing in northeastern PA. Things have really changed since i left to seattle and came back. While i cant access the particular strains or pick any brand edible like i used to, i have consistently picked up o after o of west quality buds coming out of staten island supposedly. Its mmj quality and not to pricey for a non mmj state. I feel pretty damn lucky. Got some og kush and three kings at the moment.


----------



## drscience

Wow that coconut oil THC bomb i made yesterday got me waaaasted. 

Edibles have more potential than I initially thought.


----------



## Felonious Monk

umfree14 said:


> I cant believe thw quality of bud ive been seeing in northeastern PA. Things have really changed since i left to seattle and came back. While i cant access the particular strains or pick any brand edible like i used to, i have consistently picked up o after o of west quality buds coming out of staten island supposedly. Its mmj quality and not to pricey for a non mmj state. I feel pretty damn lucky. Got some og kush and three kings at the moment.



Based on the 3 kings I'm guessing you have Cali bud that came through SI, just imo.  Anybody can give anything whatever name of course, but afaik 3 Kings is a NorCal thing.


----------



## stayhealthy970

Got these for the week 

Some cbd shatter 





An some crumble


----------



## Jibult

the crumble looks like some kind of strange, otherworldly cheese......




::sigh::


So Fallout 4, right? First DLC released at midnight for xbox and PC. I got it for PS4, though, and the shit doesn't drop until 1pm.

I've been waiting since I got off work because I didn't know there was a staggered fucking release, so I was all hyped up just to be told "nah dawg, you gotta wait 6 hours"




So.... I'm pretty fucking high as a result. Like... ~9 bowlpacks and 4 beers high....

Now that I think about it, I'm kinda hungry, too...





1 more hour, and watch, I'ma go to grab that shit at 1:01 and the network'll get hit with another fucking DDoS attack, or an alert will pop up that says "Sorry, man, I know you thought we meant 1pm but we meant 1am the next day," or my ps4'll altogether shit out and fucking die on me right when I buy the DLC.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Jibult said:


> So Fallout 4, right? First DLC released at midnight for xbox and PC. I got it for PS4, though, and the shit doesn't drop until 1pm.
> 
> I've been waiting since I got off work because I didn't know there was a staggered fucking release, so I was all hyped up just to be told "nah dawg, you gotta wait 6 hours"



Boo...

Sweet to see another Bethesda open-world RPG fan. You dig the Elder Scrolls?


----------



## Jibult

http://www.idigitaltimes.com/fallou...4-biggest-add-year-marred-playstations-521360



oh my fucking god 





TheAppleCore said:


> Boo...
> 
> Sweet to see another Bethesda open-world RPG fan. You dig the Elder Scrolls?




Yeah. Don't have any of them anymore but yeah.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Anyone a fan of high CBD products? I'm dabbing on a strain called Midnight Express.


----------



## stayhealthy970

Been smoking cbd shatter for the past Few weeks


----------



## Mafioso

how's high cdb compare to high thc?

never really tried high cbd knowlingly except once or twice.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Indicas are high CBD right? I *love* vaping indica flower before getting into bed, and busting open a heady book (right now I'm reading Zen Buddhism: Selected Writings by D.T. Suzuki - can highly recommend) but it's too sedating for work / productive things.


----------



## PotatoMan

stayhealthy970 said:


> Been smoking cbd shatter for the past Few weeks



how's the body high compared to reg conc.


----------



## drscience

I dunno about CBD shatter, but I have one of those Chris Simpson syringes full of edible oil (1CBD &1THC) and the CBD one was pretty nice.


----------



## stayhealthy970

The cbd shatter I've been getting has been around 17~ 21= THC/THCA an 50~60% cbd an normally some cbg


----------



## drscience

THe best part of waking up is trichomes in my lungs


----------



## Jibult

drscience said:


> THe best part of waking up is trichomes in my lungs





You should probably burn them first, doc.


----------



## drscience

im a terrible lyricist. :/


----------



## Jibult

Dude. I didn't know they were lyrics until I read that, and then I heard the first post to the tune of Folger's.




I get it now, I get it....


----------



## stayhealthy970

Blank said:


> how's the body high compared to reg conc.



Almost all body not much of a head buzz


----------



## PotatoMan

stayhealthy970 said:


> Almost all body not much of a head buzz


so ima assume it's like smoking indica?

I love euphoria and it doesn't take long for me to get over the euphoric buzz from CBD dominant strains. I don't mind sativas and dominant hybrids but I prefer a strong, euphoric body high.

how euphoric are these CO2 dabs is what I wanna know.


----------



## stayhealthy970

Co2  is way more euphoric then shatter/wax the. Co2 i normally get is around 60~70 %thc an 50~65% cbd. And the shatter/wax is normally 70~80%the an 0~1%cbd an 1~1.5% cbg


----------



## Jibult

Dreamt last night that I got a DUI in the mail, from a fucking traffic camera.



Thank God that's not a real thing. 8(


----------



## stayhealthy970

Thank jah. 


I normally have vivid dreams ,but last might I barley remember it.  . Might b bcuz I took a helf MG of xanex b4 bed?


----------



## Jibult

idk.

The only drug that causes me to not remember my dreams is alcohol, and that's only when I pass out drunk and wake up several hours later sitting upright somewhere wondering why the fuck Married With Children is on TV when I was JUST watching something dope like 2min ago, and for that matter why's it dark out? ....and when did I order a pizza?


----------



## w01fg4ng

stayhealthy970 said:


> Some cbd shatter


same same


*83% CBD/CBDA* & 4% THC/THCA   This stuff feels great without burning me out.  Same price as trim run wax too which is nice


----------



## Jibult

w01fg4ng said:


>






okay, who else sees the horse's head on the left?


----------



## w01fg4ng

Texas, IMO


----------



## Felonious Monk

That's legit they sell the CBD stuff so cheap, that kinda CBD ratio is like coffee to me.  And it's good if I'm feeling nauseous in the morning.



Jibult said:


> okay, who else sees the horse's head on the left?



I see it, like the horse head on a chess piece.


Just some dabs of Alpine Snow for me this morning.


----------



## stayhealthy970

w01fg4ng said:


> same same
> 
> 
> *83% CBD/CBDA* & 4% THC/THCA   This stuff feels great without burning me out.  Same price as trim run wax too which is nice




Good stuff ! :D  I like to add alil crumble/wax when I dab it.


----------



## w01fg4ng

stayhealthy970 said:


> Good stuff ! :D  I like to add alil crumble/wax when I dab it.


Right on, smoking flower seperately has been going well with the CBD dabs so far, but I'm going to have to try this added with some wax as well--it seems like a great shatter to mix with any cannabis product really.


----------



## stayhealthy970

Yeah I know, it goes really well on top of bowls


----------



## w01fg4ng

cbd shatter + Durban poison wax dab is def interesting.  thx for that idea i could get use to this.


----------



## stayhealthy970

What's the strain of the cbd shatter?


----------



## w01fg4ng

Harle Tsu #2....hmmm




Been drinkin a bit too watcing b ball so a bit stupid this evening lol


----------



## Mafioso

been diggin on these flavrx preloads.  expensive but so tasty and clean.  I like how they put the strain and whether it is indica or sativa dom, wish they would put the %'s tho.


----------



## thujone

Jibult said:


> okay, who else sees the horse's head on the left?



I see a tattoo gun...  and I'm starting to get concerned about all the concentrates SH970 is going through


----------



## stayhealthy970

thujone said:


> I see a tattoo gun...  and I'm starting to get concerned about all the concentrates SH970 is going through


 Y r you concerned !? What's wrong with my concentrate use?


----------



## thujone

nothing man i was just kidding   good of you to post them, it's nice to see such a diversity of hash coming into use


----------



## effingcustie

w01fg4ng said:


> Harle Tsu #2....hmmm



damn harle tsu shatter sounds very pleasant.  what's the cbd ratio like?
making me jealous that i just ran out of some hash i made with CBD skunk haze trim.  i need a cbd hit


----------



## w01fg4ng

It's about a 20:1 (CBD to THC) ratio.  Relaxing.


Looking forward to today's adventure!  %)

I'm going to check out this HEADY robot at the museum...the Emotive headY System (EMYS)!!!


----------



## stayhealthy970

You're go to the museum today! Luck

Last time I was there I was tripping balls. I couldn't handle the movie they had about space.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Haha, nice!  I'm just taking the easy street and doing dabs/smoking bowls and prepping the vape pen before I leave.  Peace


----------



## drscience

Whatup whatup ma cannabros


----------



## Mafioso

waterdew doc 


just here wide awake at 4 am blasting ZHU "In the Morning"

smoking on some pineapple.


----------



## stayhealthy970

Y u up at 4 am?


----------



## stayhealthy970

w01fg4ng said:


> Looking forward to today's adventure!  %)
> 
> I'm going to check out this HEADY robot at the museum...the Emotive headY System (EMYS)!!!




How was the  museum /heady robot?


----------



## drscience

yabba dabba do


----------



## Mafioso

stayhealthy970 said:


> Y u up at 4 am?



Because I passed out at like 7-8pm the night before after exhausting myself the day before.

Slept solid now I took half a dose of lucile... mmm everything is so pretty


----------



## PotatoMan

i need to upgrade to concentrates


----------



## stayhealthy970

Yes u do!, move to CO


----------



## stayhealthy970

Got this good medicine  CBD shatter for the week 





I guess it's a green Crack and Tres Dawg hybrid with the high CBD Harlequin sativa

Also got some moonshine haze flower that test at 28.5%


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ Nice.  Most flower I get is in the low to mid twenties.



stayhealthy970 said:


> How was the  museum /heady robot?


The robot show is ok, but I guess I've seen much better exhibits/shows at the museum.  I have a membership so I end up seeing most of them without spending much overall.  Always a blast to spend the day there :D


----------



## stayhealthy970

Yeah thats the normal %range of weed I get too.

I used to go to the museum a lot a couple yearsmall back. But I haven't been lately,  my be I'll stop there soon.

Is there any good exhibitstuff coming up?


----------



## stayhealthy970

Exhibits


----------



## w01fg4ng

I don't find out about the new exhibits until a couple weeks prior to release.  I would expect this main exhibit (robots) to go on for maybe a couple more months before the next one is released so I don't know about the next one.  The IMAX is always a good time and I have been meaning to see more shows at the planetarium as well so I go back to those and the smaller exhibits as well until the next large one is released.  Their website stays up to date for the most part.


----------



## drscience

afternoon cats


----------



## Bluesbreaker

afternoon people

smoking some joints of skunk hash and tobacco - mad high


----------



## stayhealthy970

U mean a spliff


----------



## Bluesbreaker

Yup spliffs, lots of.

Nsfw'd for size :


*NSFW*:


----------



## DaDankyDank

Got the worst fuckin' headache right now. I had a finance exam today so I took some adderall this morning to cram. Haven't eaten all day and now it's wearing off and I feel like garbage. Now it's time to get high and watch the cavs game. About to roll up some of this, not sure what the strain it but it's pretty fuego. Also going to take a few days off from oil, went through 3g last week which is kind of gross for me. Usually I can make a gram last like 3-5 days lol


----------



## Bluesbreaker

Nice nugs, 3D. My hash is clean too, made from primo weed. Smells like heaven. Cheers.


----------



## DaDankyDank

Thanks bro and 3D lol that's the first time I've heard that before. I dig it.

Said I wasn't going to smoke oil but dude hit me up with a deal I couldn't refuse so figured I'd grab it while I could


----------



## Jibult

DaDankyDank said:


> Thanks bro and 3D lol that's the first time I've heard that before. I dig it.






so legit that I thought the same thing but didn't want to comment because I assumed it was already an established thing and I was just wayyy behind




I swear, though, it's the spinniest, dizziest shit ever waitin' for the melatonin to kick in while you're piss drunk.... well.... not piss drunk..... 9 beers in the past 6 hours drunk, with a bit of an alcoholic's tolerance, so.... par for the course, really.... I'm just maintaining..... drunk, high, whatever....


but yeah, pretty high too. I've been fuckin' with my dab pen heavy today..... 



I swear, at the keyboard it's like the drunk hits you in random waves. Like, I'll type 3/4 of a post up *perfectly*, get to the last sentence and struggle for 10 minutes trying to write it coherently. ::sigh:: my life's a fucking roller coaster


----------



## stayhealthy970

DaDankyDank said:


> Thanks bro and 3D lol that's the first time I've heard that before. I dig it.
> 
> Said I wasn't going to smoke oil but dude hit me up with a deal I couldn't refuse so figured I'd grab it while I could




Nice shatter!  Dont u think it would b better /  healthier  to take a brake from flower . Since u get more combusted plant matter an less Psychoactive!


----------



## stayhealthy970

Jibult said:


> I swear, though, it's the spinniest, dizziest shit ever waitin' for the melatonin to kick in while you're piss drunk.... well.... not piss drunk..... 9 beers in the past 6 hours drunk, with a bit of an alcoholic's tolerance, so.... par for the course, really.... I'm just maintaining..... drunk, high, whatever....
> 
> 
> but yeah, pretty high too. I've been fuckin' with my dab pen heavy today.....
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, at the keyboard it's like the drunk hits you in random waves. Like, I'll type 3/4 of a post up *perfectly*, get to the last sentence and struggle for 10 minutes trying to write it coherently. ::sigh:: my life's a fucking roller coaster



I'm pretty high to atm , I ended up coming down with the flu or something.  So I ate some kratom all higher dose of dxm an some cbd dabs. I might take a 1/2 klonapin if I can't sleep


----------



## stayhealthy970

Melatonin don't do much for me


----------



## Jibult

stayhealthy970 said:


> Melatonin don't do much for me



all those dabs fuckin' with your head probably


----------



## stayhealthy970

Maybe


----------



## Mafioso

same. none of that stuff really helps.  I have a cabinet half full of melatonin and the likes to help sleep but its all bs really ime.  Maybe for some but since I don't drink regularly I'll just drink a beer and it usually makes me sleepy.

one of the nice things about not being able to sleep is that I spend a lot of time smoking weed and listening to music, discovering new bands and what not.
like dis


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ What kind of otherworldly thing is that a 8-string guitar?  Whoa weird.  

On the topic of concentrates vs flower, this is how I view it:

Quit concentrates to bring tolerance down.  Then quit flowers to get rid of that nasty cough and go back on concentrates.  It's a never ending cycle that I have admitted defeat and will always and forever use concentrates AND flower.  Fuck it.


----------



## drscience

1ml Rick Simpson Oil 26%THC 22%CBD :D


----------



## Jibult

stayhealthy970 said:


> Maybe



i was just joshin' ya





I've always been of the opinion that melatonin doesn't work very well for a person whose body already produces a substantial amount of the stuff.


----------



## DaDankyDank

w01fg4ng said:


> On the topic of concentrates vs flower, this is how I view it:
> 
> Quit concentrates to bring tolerance down.  Then quit flowers to get rid of that nasty cough and go back on concentrates.  It's a never ending cycle that I have admitted defeat and will always and forever use concentrates AND flower.  Fuck it.



This is how I feel, and variety is the spice of life. I love hash, but every other week or so I make sure I get some flowers and will lay off the oil for a few days. They seem to do different things for me, and if I keep changing it up I can appreciate both of them more.

It probably is way healthier for me to just smoke oil, but to be honest I'm not the healthiest dude anyways and I smoke cigarettes still. Smoking a little bit of flower can't be nearly as bad as that. I know I should really take care of myself better, but I've tried quitting countless times with no success so I don't think I'm ready to give it up yet.


----------



## Felonious Monk

drscience said:


> 1ml Rick Simpson Oil 26%THC 22%CBD :D



Let us know how that goes!  1mL of that should be just over 260mg THC and 220mg CBD (a gram of oil is closer to .91mL).  To me, that much of a close to 1:1 is a very uplifting feeling that can either tilt non-psychoactive or sedative


----------



## Bluesbreaker

Is Rick Simpson Oil smokeable? Or you just ingest it?

And I'm sure if I put enough shatter in a joint I do get high. Yeah I know, it's wasting it.


----------



## drscience

It was great. I felt glued to my recliner for a long while.

Got 3 more ml today +some bubble hash.


----------



## Jibult

Rappers used to be drug dealers, now they're drug addicts





....kinda true though


----------



## Felonious Monk

Bluesbreaker said:


> Is Rick Simpson Oil smokeable? Or you just ingest it?



You can smoke it but it's kind of a waste.  It's best just to eat it straight.  I just push a piece out of the oral syringe onto my tongue and swallow with a swig of water.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DaDankyDank said:


> This is how I feel, and variety is the spice of life. I love hash, but every other week or so I make sure I get some flowers and will lay off the oil for a few days. They seem to do different things for me, and if I keep changing it up I can appreciate both of them more.
> 
> It probably is way healthier for me to just smoke oil, but to be honest I'm not the healthiest dude anyways and I smoke cigarettes still. Smoking a little bit of flower can't be nearly as bad as that. I know I should really take care of myself better, but I've tried quitting countless times with no success so I don't think I'm ready to give it up yet.


For sure, I quit cigarettes after ten years of a pack a day and continued to smoke pot but my lungs recovered beautifully.  I still get the nasty pot smokers cough occasionally when I go hard but even then my spit-up is near white.  Shit is crazy.  Cigarettes are fucked dude.  You have the right idea though it's all about when you are ready.


----------



## Mafioso

w01fg4ng said:


> ^ What kind of otherworldly thing is that a 8-string guitar?  Whoa weird.
> 
> On the topic of concentrates vs flower, this is how I view it:
> 
> Quit concentrates to bring tolerance down.  Then quit flowers to get rid of that nasty cough and go back on concentrates.  It's a never ending cycle that I have admitted defeat and will always and forever use concentrates AND flower.  Fuck it.



I didn't notice they played 8 strings.  I've played guitar for about 10 years now and I picked up my buddies 7 string and felt like I was playing a totally different instrument.  I'm sure with a little practice and adjustment it would come.


----------



## drscience

Rick Simpson Oil is best oral in my opinion.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Mafioso said:


> I didn't notice they played 8 strings.  I've played guitar for about 10 years now and I picked up my buddies 7 string and felt like I was playing a totally different instrument.  I'm sure with a little practice and adjustment it would come.


Did you see how wide that fret board is?  I'm ok with the fat neck on an acoustic classical 6-string.  I'm even cool with a 12 string guitar making a chorus effect of a 6-string.  Hell I can even pick up a mandolin or dulcimer and play a tune.  But 7 or 8 strings on that wide fret?  I guess I've never seen them before.  


Happy Fryday everyone!


----------



## Bluesbreaker

These guitars have usually one or more bass strings. They add oomph and are between regular guitars and bass guitars. To me six strings are enough, but to each their own.


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ Aye that makes sense.  It's a bass and guitar hybrid deal.  


On the subject of fat fret boards (this one has no bass strings), I've never played a citar before.  But I have seen this dude play it live.


----------



## Bluesbreaker

Sitar is cool, but what I do love in this music are tablas, the small rhythmic section where the guy hits the small drums with his hands (on the left of Ravi in the video). I love tablas, I will buy some at one point.


----------



## w01fg4ng

That guy's name is Zakir Hussain.  He played with Ravi a lot.  Ravi has passed but you can still see Zakir in concert.


Tablas are fun as shit.  Really difficult to learn but I use to jam with a tabla player on guitar.  That was really fun.


----------



## DaDankyDank

I hope you all are smokin on some fire today. I just traded some hash for a little bit of flowers and it was worth it. Not sure on the strain, but it's some super dense crystally little nugs. I saw some of the bigger ones and it looks like it grew all fox taily. Tastes pretty floral, but not green but kind of like a bouquet of flowers or something it's really interesting and I've never had anything with this kind of terp profile.


----------



## Felonious Monk

^looks nice

Just took a dab of some "sapphire scout" that gave me a bit more head change than I was expecting, very nice.  Went to the dispensary this morning and got 4g of concentrate: 2g of Moxie--Presidential OG and Best in da West, 1 g of "Dab & Co" [tiffany & co ripoff]-- .5g sapphire scout and .5 Diamond OG, Elicit Labs 1g Alien OG crumble.  I love these Valley places, so cheap for well made concentrates.  All nug run from trustworthy companies.


----------



## Bluesbreaker

Nice FM. And nice 3D too, good to have hash *and* weed. Best of both worlds.


----------



## DaDankyDank

You guys got the Moxie out there too? It's up in the shops in Michigan as well, and it makes it way to Ohio all the time. I have no idea what it sells for retail, but I'm sure as you can imagine on the black market it goes for ridiculous prices. When those black boxes/packets come sealed people here are willing to pay out the ass for em lol. They always have some ridiculous flavors though I have some homies that pick it up occasionally for personals. These are a few my homie had like a month ago






Sapphirescout sounds bomb too, I saw some pics of some of the flowers from B Mav today. Nugs were caked out with frost


----------



## drscience

Got some Oil and a strain called Headband


----------



## drscience

beware of glass balls

some not nice people put thee small glass beads on nugs to make em look frosty.

the glass is originally an additive for making highway paint reflective


----------



## Felonious Monk

DaDankyDank said:


> You guys got the Moxie out there too?



Yeah, Moxie started in LA and they've spread to Michigan and Nevada.

Their in-house flavors are amazing--they have whole warehouses they chop down to make the Live Resin.  They were one of the first people to pump out a lot of it.  They're local to here though so dispensaries get contract processing--this stuff was 1/2 the price of their packaged Live Resin (even a bit less than half), and it was still a nug run.  Just flowers that the dispensary grew in-house and then had Moxie process.

Haven't tasted it yet though, the Dab & Co .5s were both sugared so I've started with those.


----------



## galaxysoup

Happy Late April Fool's everyone. I'm going to go not smoke weed. April Fools.


----------



## stayhealthy970

drscience said:


> beware of glass balls
> 
> some not nice people put thee small glass beads on nugs to make em look frosty.
> 
> the glass is originally an additive for making highway paint reflective



Where do they do this?


----------



## drscience

i cant remember i just remember the reports


----------



## PotatoMan

bout to consume a large dose of firecrackers

don't worry the weed has seeds in it


----------



## Bluesbreaker

stayhealthy970 said:


> Where do they do this?



Europe mostly. But really you stumble upon clean weed generally, although hash is more prevalent. 

About to roll another spliff. Haye hash !! %)


----------



## drscience

omg bubble hash is absolutely fantastic


----------



## PotatoMan

drscience said:


> omg bubble hash is absolutely fantastic



definitely.

---
edibles coming along well. ended up having enough for 4 ~0.6g firecrackers so ima eat 3 and wait an hour.


----------



## Felonious Monk

So stoned, been taking big dabs of Platinum OG and ate a HUGE stringer of Rick Simpson Oil like an hour ago, probably 200-300mg of THC


----------



## ErgicMergic

^been taking nice (30-75mg) dabs this last week, tbh although i'm getting really stoned I kinda like microdosing better (10-25mg dabs). 
rotating between 5 different strains keeps my dab strain tolerance low which is cool since I don't really smoke these days

Hit up a new medical dispensary today as a first time patient and other than throwing in a really nice pipe and some cheap swag, they hooked it up FAT. I paid for 5g (for the price of 4g) and ended up getting 6.38g of some top-shelf OG and a hybrid

Some days make me feel so damn grateful to live in this country. USA USA USA!


----------



## drscience

Wow concentrates are kicking my ass


----------



## drscience

ErgicMergic said:


> ^been taking nice (30-75mg) dabs this last week, tbh although i'm getting really stoned I kinda like microdosing better (10-25mg dabs).
> rotating between 5 different strains keeps my dab strain tolerance low which is cool since I don't really smoke these days
> 
> Hit up a new medical dispensary today as a first time patient and* other than throwing in a really nice pipe and some cheap swag, they hooked it up FAT*. I paid for 5g (for the price of 4g) and ended up getting 6.38g of some top-shelf OG and a hybrid
> 
> Some days make me feel so damn grateful to live in this country. USA USA USA!



I went to dispensary in TO and they gave me 60 dollars cash for joining. no Join fee didnt have to spend it there. This continent is pretty baddass IMO. lol


----------



## stayhealthy970

JuSt picked up some silver haze shatter 





An some master perms flower testing at 21%


----------



## ErgicMergic

^Mmmm I love pics of shatter, and that looks like some mighty fine stuff man. Please post more pickups with their respective test results  :D

In CA medical dispensaries, we get 80-93% THCA/THC shatter grams for sometimes less than the price of an eighth of flowers. It's insane, I can't believe how much the prices have dropped and how much the standard of quality has gone up recently.




drscience said:


> I went to dispensary in TO and they gave me 60 dollars cash for joining. no Join fee didnt have to spend it there. This continent is pretty baddass IMO. lol



Straight up cash?!  Are there some sort of TO dispensary regulations with locked-in-contracts I'm not aware of? Maybe there just aren't that many great dispensaries in TO that leaving a good first impression is worth the payoff? The county I live in has plenty of dispensaries, leading to fierce competition and low medication prices.

Either way, it's amazing how Europe, once being the poster "child" of liberal ideals as well as espousing a live and let live attitude towards soft drug/alcohol use, is trying to enact harsher legislation while certain states of the US (of all places) are breaking new ground in supporting personal freedoms. Oh, Western Europe, how the tables have changed.


----------



## Mafioso

been smoking on some white fire og from og raskal seed/genetics... must say some really good smoke.  granted the grower is legit, but he is an experienced grower, premium smoke.


----------



## Mafioso

ErgicMergic said:


> ^Mmmm I love pics of shatter, and that looks like some mighty fine stuff man. Please post more pickups with their respective test results  :D
> 
> In CA medical dispensaries, we get 80-93% THCA/THC shatter grams for sometimes less than the price of an eighth of flowers. It's insane, I can't believe how much the prices have dropped and how much the standard of quality has gone up recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight up cash?!  Are there some sort of TO dispensary regulations with locked-in-contracts I'm not aware of? Maybe there just aren't that many great dispensaries in TO that leaving a good first impression is worth the payoff? The county I live in has plenty of dispensaries, leading to fierce competition and low medication prices.
> 
> Either way, it's amazing how Europe, once being the poster "child" of liberal ideals as well as espousing a live and let live attitude towards soft drug/alcohol use, is trying to enact harsher legislation while certain states of the US (of all places) are breaking new ground in supporting personal freedoms. Oh, Western Europe, how the tables have changed.



if it is a non profit they are required to donate a large part of their profits and things like this are ways they do so.  sure most if not all of it goes back to the club in one way or another haha.


----------



## TheAppleCore

I've heard that you can use some cannabis extracts / concentrates sublingually. Does anyone here know anything about that?

I like the shorter high that kicks in faster from smoking / vaping, but I generally like eating my drugs more than inhaling them. I was thinking a sublingual product might be a good compromise for me, because I hear it has a shorter onset.


P.S. I need a GF like this:


----------



## Jibult

Okay, concentrate-lovers, I have a slight issue I'd like a little help with.



My dab pen's clogged. After months of near-everyday use, I finally can't pull through the sum bitch (it's the airflow hole in the atomizer-- looks like it's gone gooey with a near black reclaim).

A customer support FAQ for the product simply said to soak the atomizer in rubbing alcohol overnight and to ensure it was completely dry and the airhole wasn't still clogged before using again.


Makes sense to me, but I'm kind of worried about the wick soaking up alcohol and just never letting go of it. Am I supposed to replace the coil/wick and soak the atomizer without those pieces? Or will an overnight soak not hurt a damn thing so long as I give it adequate time to dry?



I'm just curious because I always was under the impression the atomizer *includes* the coil and wick, but I may be misunderstanding something there.


----------



## Jibult

yeah..... yeah, okay. Well, thanks anyways.


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ Sorry dude, I dunno anything 'bout dab pens. But, alcohol does evaporate quickly without leaving a trace, so my guess is that you'll be okay.


----------



## DaDankyDank

My vaporizer uses an oil can / healthstone type thing for oil, so I'm not sure either. It's probably OK if they suggested it, it should evaporate like AppleCore said.

Got some more new flowers and this stuff is pretty damn fuego. Great nugs to take pictures of and again I'm not sure on the strain but who cares when it's fiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrreeeee. Trichomes are glistening like diamonds %). If pot or not was still around I'd be submitting all the time with all the weed I've been smokin lol






Not doing shit but watching the cavs right now, been bumpin Berners new album the past few days whole album is bombbb he really did this one up for the smokers


----------



## Bluesbreaker

3D always delivers nice buddage and concentrates.

As for myself, I have like ten spliffs left, and then I'm taking a two months (or three) long break. It's important to know you're the boss when it comes to cannabis and you can confidently know you can go without it for long periods of time.


----------



## Jibult

Bluesbreaker said:


> 3D always delivers nice buddage and concentrates.
> 
> As for myself, I have like ten spliffs left, and then I'm taking a two months (or three) long break. It's important to know you're the boss when it comes to cannabis and you can confidently know you can go without it for long periods of time.





Be a real boss and re-up, hold the stash and THEN quit.


It's only real if you have it and can not smoke it. If you have to run out to not smoke, it's still in controllllllllllll.


----------



## Bluesbreaker

Doesn't work that way, pal. No hash, no temptation. And I'm still the boss.


----------



## Jibult

But you get what I mean, though, right?


I know it came off as kind of douchebaggey but it was moreso a serious thought disguised as a joke.






The basic idea behind it being that if you can be in possession of your drug of choice and not have any inclination to use it, you're actually beating your (psychological) addiction. If you have to remove your vice completely from your life in order to not crave it, nothing's being beaten-- simply postponed.





Just my opinion. ^_^  It goes back to that age-old AA adage: Once an addict, always an addict. Also, note that when I say "you" I don't actually mean YOU, blues... just a habit to describe a general, run-of-the-mill person, and that I'm not trying to call you an addict or nothin' like that, just talkin' is all....


----------



## Bluesbreaker

Nah sorry I don't buy it, no matter the way you choose not to use, it's the goal that counts. I don't have dispensaries or coffeeshops down my street, if that's your point, that would be adding a challenge I agree, but that's it.


----------



## Jibult

Lol, no, that's not what I'm saying. Here, I'll be blunt with my opinion:



If you could voluntarily go without it, you wouldn't have to run out to do so-- hence why you're simply postponing the inevitable toke instead of actually proving to yourself you don't need weed as a crutch.





I mean, it's not serious to me at all but I just can't stand when people don't understand what the fuck it is I'm saying.


----------



## Bluesbreaker

Hey relax dude. 

I quit when I want, the way I want, no need to turn around it. Saying 'yeah but you're not 100% clean' when I have quit the stuff for three months before taking some again two weeks ago isn't even interesting in my book. When I don't have dope, I think about it but _I can live without it_. That's all folks.


----------



## Jibult

Yeah, do you.


----------



## CfZrx

Are those crystals photoshopped lol? Pretty danky.





DaDankyDank said:


> My vaporizer uses an oil can / healthstone type thing for oil, so I'm not sure either. It's probably OK if they suggested it, it should evaporate like AppleCore said.
> 
> Got some more new flowers and this stuff is pretty damn fuego. Great nugs to take pictures of and again I'm not sure on the strain but who cares when it's fiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrreeeee. Trichomes are glistening like diamonds %). If pot or not was still around I'd be submitting all the time with all the weed I've been smokin lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not doing shit but watching the cavs right now, been bumpin Berners new album the past few days whole album is bombbb he really did this one up for the smokers


----------



## thujone

Jibult said:


> The basic idea behind it being that if you can be in possession of your drug of choice and not have any inclination to use it, you're actually beating your (psychological) addiction. If you have to remove your vice completely from your life in order to not crave it, nothing's being beaten-- simply postponed.



I get this way with alcohol and sweets too, but not with coffee or nicotine.  I think it has to do with having an obsessive mentality, vices that keep my brain distracted are easy to abuse while vices that just stimulate my brain are easy to moderate even if I'm using them daily.  I know I'm prone to binge on alcohol and sweets so I just don't keep those things around me, on the flipside I go through hundreds of dollars worth of coffee, nicotine and herb a month just using them routinely, same dosages every day on and on and on without change.


----------



## PotatoMan

what's going on here? jib? u ouddie?

i'm mad conflicted whether to start buying cheap morrocan hash or just getting a pen and buying the occasional gram of hash oil. i feel like the pen would be worth it.. just dunno which to get..


----------



## stayhealthy970

I wish I could get some morrocan hash !


----------



## stayhealthy970

But I did get these 2 grams today !! :D









No test results this time


----------



## thujone

i like how herb is pretty in all forms 

dabbers be sure to check this thread and do the study about concentrate use (it's not long)


----------



## w01fg4ng

Nice pics guys.  

With all the pen talk I would just like to add that pens are not meant to be daily drivers.  You end up with more maintenance than it's worth.

Steps to becoming a super concentrate head:

1.  Use a pen
2.  Use a dab rig with a torch
3.  Use a dab rig with an enail


I just graduated to level 3, guys.  It's party tiem.


----------



## Mafioso

w01fg4ng said:


> Nice pics guys.
> 
> With all the pen talk I would just like to add that pens are not meant to be daily drivers.  You end up with more maintenance than it's worth.
> 
> Steps to becoming a super concentrate head:
> 
> 1.  Use a pen
> 2.  Use a dab rig with a torch
> 3.  Use a dab rig with an enail
> 
> 
> I just graduated to level 3, guys.  It's party tiem.



Nice what brand of enail did you go with?

I agree that vape pens can get pretty costly to smoke on all the time, which is why I started smoking preloaded cartomoizers.  Not only are they super low key and more akin to ejuice than plain wax in terms of taste and smell, they aren't that much more expensive than having to buy new cartomizers all the time and then spend time cleaning them out.  for me it's worth the time.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Mafioso said:


> Nice what brand of enail did you go with?
> 
> I agree that vape pens can get pretty costly to smoke on all the time, which is why I started smoking preloaded cartomoizers.  Not only are they super low key and more akin to ejuice than plain wax in terms of taste and smell, they aren't that much more expensive than having to buy new cartomizers all the time and then spend time cleaning them out.  for me it's worth the time.


It's all cheap off brand, however I'm using a couple different quartz buckets that fit the coil instead of Ti.  I'm using this as something to use along side my torch nails, not to replace necessarily.  It's also still being shipped but is suppose to be here by 420.  

Would you say you use the preloaded cartomizers as your go to daily driver?  That's cool if you can work that out.  I can't find any that I can afford to use like that when I compare the THC amount mg to mg against my wax purchases the wax ends up being about half the price than the preloads are at best for me.


----------



## Mafioso

w01fg4ng said:


> It's all cheap off brand, however I'm using a couple different quartz buckets that fit the coil instead of Ti.  I'm using this as something to use along side my torch nails, not to replace necessarily.  It's also still being shipped but is suppose to be here by 420.
> 
> Would you say you use the preloaded cartomizers as your go to daily driver?  That's cool if you can work that out.  I can't find any that I can afford to use like that when I compare the THC amount mg to mg against my wax purchases the wax ends up being about half the price than the preloads are at best for me.



They are hard to find but i have a friend that makes some so it works out ok for me.

I use it when I am on the go or just super lazy/busy.  Nice when in public, I don't feel paranoid at all about smelling.  Other than that, it's just really easy to use and super convenient.  Not very economical unless used sparsely.  If I am at home and I want to get super high I'll still just heat up the quartz rather than suck down a bunch of the pen.

Definitely not as strong as a dab but still stronger than weed.  If I only use it when I "need" to, a gram will last me a week maybe longer.  If it's my main means of getting high a gram might last a few days, maybe not even a full day depending on how frequent I smoke.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Nice.  I agree.  Pens are somewhere between flower and a dab.


----------



## DaDankyDank

Been going through a lot of shit the past few days. My homie I've known since I was 12 or 13 just overdosed after being completely clean off heroin for a year and a half. He was hanging out with my buddies and I again the past few months since he wasn't sketchy to be around anymore, smoking lots of hash, gaining his weight back and looking healthier and happier than ever.

Last Saturday he got into a bad fight with his girlfriend, she left, and when she came back home the next day she found him dead. Not sure if it was an accidental overdose and he used whatever amount he used to do without tolerance, or intentionally did it because he was bummed out. Night before he wrote a post on facebook saying how much he loved his friends and family and what a great trip life has been, and it seemed kind of strange but he would post shit like this all the time so I don't know. Nothing in the news yet besides a report from the week before how there was 12 overdoses in our county in 4 days from a batch of heroin cut with fentanyl so maybe he just got a bad bag or something. Anyways I'm waiting for them to report it as intentional or not but even when that comes out, that doesn't guarantee anything. Who really knows besides him. That's what fucks with me most.

I'm only in my mid 20's and this is the 6th friend I've lost in the past 2 years. I'm too young to be burying my friends. Life is precious and that shit will take everything and your life from you quick. Not a matter of IF but a matter of when. If you or anyone you know has a problem I'd get that taken of ASAP if possible


----------



## Mafioso

Danky, really sorry to hear that man, bums me out to hear about another person being so reckless.

I don't know if anyone can say for certain in these types of cases due to the constant fluctuation of emotion seen in heroin users trying to get clean.  Anyone trying to get clean from any drug can probably relate to a degree, but opiates seem to be extremely bitter for some reason, and another emotional trigger or burden may have sent him into a spiral and disconnected him from reality.  Maybe it was just reckless abandonment, a mistake of carelessness.

I have a friend who I grew up with and have watched him battle with his h addiction for years.  Lately they have gone to mainlining.  He's already overdosed once before and now I am pretty sure he is back on it.  I feel like with his constant switching between frequent use and infrequent use would make it very hard to really know where your tolerance is at until it's a little late.  Being that there were 12 ODs in that last 4 days would make me think it was probably something more like that than an intentional one.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Yeah someone I knew recently had a fatal OD too. But it was the result of asthma complications + IV methamphetamine use, from what I understand, not heroin.

Opiate junkies eventually get to the point where they only have one response to hardships developing in their life, and that is to use. Forget everything and embrace the hazy void of heroin & live in the warm fog. I know first hand about that, I've slammed my fair share of dope. It's definitely an easy response to (what is in many cases) complex issues. Unfortunately you know on an intellectual level that all the bullshit will be waiting for you once you finally emerge from the fog...at which point you can choose to use again, or you can choose to try & resolve your issues in the most constructive manner possible  I'm still working on that bit...


----------



## stayhealthy970

I just had a friend go to the hospital yesterday . because she was coming down off meth  or something then ate 3 hits of acid an drank lot. Then she tried to jump out of my jeep with a cop behind us! An everyone in my jeep went to jail. But me .  but I did get a ticket for allowing a unlicensed person drive my jeep.  But she wasn't drunk


----------



## w01fg4ng

^  Damn dude, hope she is ok.  Drive safe next week when you go down to Pueblo!  


Sorry for your loses, guys.  It's always a shock to lose a close friend.


----------



## stayhealthy970

Pueblo actually denied the cannabis cup. So I'm just gonna go to the 420 wellness retreat 







It's not really the kind of music i like bUT its something different . Not sure what I'm gonna do the day of 420. But I'll drive  safe .

What's everyone  else doing for 420! ?


----------



## thujone

DaDankyDank that really sucks about your buddy.  dope is a spiteful master



stayhealthy970 said:


> I just had a friend go to the hospital yesterday . because she was coming down off meth  or something then ate 3 hits of acid an drank lot. Then she tried to jump out of my jeep with a cop behind us! An everyone in my jeep went to jail. But me .  but I did get a ticket for allowing a unlicensed person drive my jeep.  But she wasn't drunk



o_o


----------



## w01fg4ng

stayhealthy970 said:


> Pueblo actually denied the cannabis cup. So I'm just gonna go to the 420 wellness retreat



Ok.  Wow.  I just read what happened.  That's a bummer I had no idea, other than the initial move to Pueblo I stopped paying attention.

I think it's hilarious that High Times has gone back to Cali after all we have been through, though.  I hope for their sake Cali actually legalizes this year lol.  Also, what's gonna happen when Colorado finally gets the public using laws hashed out?  Is High Times going to continue to flip flop?

Have fun at that concert, man!  I don't have any plans other than to hopefully enjoy my new enail.


----------



## stayhealthy970

I love enails,They r so convenient. I haven't got one yet but a few friends of mine do. One actually use his in his car !


----------



## w01fg4ng

Can't wait for mine 


I dunno about the whole car thing.  I'd rather get super high and ride the train tbh.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Mafioso said:


> I agree that vape pens can get pretty costly to smoke on all the time, which is why I started smoking preloaded cartomoizers.  Not only are they super low key and more akin to ejuice than plain wax in terms of taste and smell, they aren't that much more expensive than having to buy new cartomizers all the time and then spend time cleaning them out.  for me it's worth the time.



I'm with you there, once I found a few brands I like I quit using fillable pens on the go.  Just cartridges for when I can't smoke a joint and dabs at home.



DaDankyDank said:


> I'm only in my mid 20's and this is the 6th friend I've lost in the past 2 years. I'm too young to be burying my friends. Life is precious and that shit will take everything and your life from you quick. Not a matter of IF but a matter of when. If you or anyone you know has a problem I'd get that taken of ASAP if possible



I'm sorry man, it really sucks.  I've lost a quite a few friends to ODs and suicides within the last year---and I hear more from my (small) High School of people I didn't know as well.  

But one of my best friends from rehab, one of the few that I'd stayed friends with, one that we joked together that we'd "made it out"---died alone of an OD just a couple weeks after I last talked to him.  Just so incredibly fucked up, he'd left Colorado to get clean and ended up dying in Oakland.  So fucked up.  And his parents were so into the AA mentality that they were pushing him for abstinence as well--I can't blame anyone, it was his demons, but the nature of the War on Drugs combined with the philosophies of AA make for an especially deadly combination.



stayhealthy970 said:


> What's everyone  else doing for 420! ?



High Times is so disorganized, that's part of why nobody in CO wanted their business.  Same reason they got booted from 2 locations for their Halloween Cup in the Central Valley of CA.

I'll be at a bunch of events though, including HT this Friday... Also the Doctor K "KustStock" that they're having around here.

I'm kinda over these smokeout events though, we're just going to get images for our cannabis patient awareness campaign---everybody go check out @cannabis_patients !!!!!!



w01fg4ng said:


> Have fun at that concert, man!  I don't have any plans other than to hopefully enjoy my new enail.



Enjoy it!  The brand doesn't really matter, the nail is more important---just stick with something made of quality materials that you like.


----------



## PotatoMan

i wonder if we'll have the thread change over by next week.

don't really celebrate 420 tho.. but i'm glad my friends do :D.

not like they smoke constantly every other day as well..


----------



## w01fg4ng

Blank said:


> i wonder if we'll have the thread change over by next week.


number of posts (including this one) divided by the number of days since thread start = posts per day average = 4.4

multiply post per day average by the number of days until 420 = the estimated number of additional posts to 420 = 31

We need 60 more posts for the change over.  31 is less than 60.

So, to answer your question, no probably not.  Not even by 420.


----------



## PotatoMan

lmao. maybe we can have a 420 thread and post compilations of our 420 in it?

or maybe that'll attract to much attention from 'the man'.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Blank said:


> lmao. maybe we can have a 420 thread and post compilations of our 420 in it?
> 
> or maybe that'll attract to much attention from 'the man'.


Yeah a new 420 thread is probably called for; I hop e the man doesn't take us down for it.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Oh damn.  There's a bunch of shit I just signed up for 420.

Wiz K and lil wayne are playing a free public concert this Sat at the 420 rally.  

I also joined a private competition for flower and concentrates next week where I will be judging the next Connoisseur cup winner for flowers and concentrates of 2016.  This is turning out to be a busier 420 for me than expected. %)


----------



## Mafioso

what up all you stoners???

smoking on some pre rolled cavi cones.... high af and chillin hard....

hows everyone


----------



## stayhealthy970

w01fg4ng said:


> Oh damn.  There's a bunch of shit I just signed up for 420.
> 
> Wiz K and lil wayne are playing a free public concert this Sat at the 420 rally.
> 
> I also joined a private competition for flower and concentrates next week where I will be judging the next Connoisseur cup winner for flowers and concentrates of 2016.  This is turning out to be a busier 420 for me than expected. %)




Me an few friends going up there on Saturday for the rally an concert.

That's bad ass u get to b a just.  Pls let us now how the judging goes


----------



## stayhealthy970

Fucking snow . the rally got postponed!


----------



## Felonious Monk

^I saw that, that's shitty..

I had an awesome time at the Cup yesterday--got a press pass for our campaign and I was able to go up on stage and get pictures of Paul Wall and Kurupt.  They were both really nice, Kurupt was really into the whole thing, made sure to tell me, "I really am a cannabis patient."  Both really nice, more down to earth than some of these cannabis people imo...  Got a bunch of cannabis "celebrities" too--Chubzilla, Adam Ill, Dr. Dina, slammingdabs, Justin from 3rd Gen Fam, Cuban Grower, and a few more.

Any of you Colorado guys should check out Secret Sesh CO, I'm not sure if it's still open...


----------



## w01fg4ng

stayhealthy970 said:


> Me an few friends going up there on Saturday for the rally an concert.
> 
> That's bad ass u get to b a just.  Pls let us now how the judging goes


The postponed concert rally might end up at Red Rocks.  That would be sweet.

Judging for the cup is open to the public (the spot is private) and has tickets available almost all week long for different times/days if you are interesting you can still sign up for any day you want to go this week.

Only gone through a couple grams with it so far, but I'm loving my new quartz enail.

Happy 420 week everyone


----------



## thujone

happy 420 everyone %)  

and do the stickied survey 

reminds me of a famous riddle:

why are CD stickies sticky?  Because they fell in the hash oil!

hahaha... ahhhh bad jokes... good times...


----------



## stayhealthy970

Happy420:D


----------



## ErgicMergic

happy 420! :D

@stayhealthy: beautiful pics of the 2 grams of shatter! I love that amber look, looks like an indica strain that's been harvested at a time when the trichomes turn from clear (sativa-leaning effects) to cloudy (usual harvest time) to amber (indica-leaning effects). I've never tried growing to be able to use cannabis for "free" even though I'm a mmj patient, but I read that on a forum years ago.  I'll try posting some of own pics, picked up 7 grams at a dispensary yesterday. 

Tbh I don't think I'll ever really grow cannabis. I might have an outdoor plant just for novelty, maybe even 3, when it's legal here in CA, but these commercial growers do it so well that I can just walk into a select handful of the best dispensaries in my area and be able to purchase some of the best quality cannabis (24-25% THC is commonly found) for unbelievably rock-bottom prices, cheaper than even medical dispensaries in CO. At this point, I'm more than content with purchasing some of the best quality weed in the world at some of the cheapest costs in the United States. A legal outdoor plant would be cool just to watch it grow and because plants are pretty fucking awesome.

@DDD: that sucks, man. thanks for sharing. kids need to hear more about that shit: me reading stories and anecdotes like that on the Internet is one of the reasons I never tried heroin in the first place, along with common sense. stories like this make me grateful my drug of choice is cannabis. life goes on, the wheel keeps turning. enjoy ur 420 

@wolfgang: that'd be awesome if the concert ended up at Red Rocks, I'd love to experience that venue sometime in my life. I'd never even heard of Lyman Courrier, but he hit the nail on the head with his reaction to his 4.20 score so I looked him and he's from Boulder... of course 


hope you guys are all having awesome times!


----------



## Felonious Monk

About to take a 7:10 dab... maybe some Sour Banana Sherbet I've been saving

Been enjoying solventless dabs all afternoon, amazing bubble hash and rosin, so much body high.  Maybe I'll mix in that Sour BHO and some bong rips later.  

Also have some pure terps--you guys should check out Blue River Terpenes--amazing stuff.  I got mine from Baker's Bubble, same steam process--you get pure smell with zero cannabinoids so they can ship it anywhere in the US.  I have the NorCal's Animal Cookies (Fire OG x GSC) so pine-y.


----------



## PotatoMan

mmmm all this weed talk is making my mouth water.

i'm gonna pick up today. first time for the week.


----------



## assclass

dear bronchitis 
please go away
I want to get high without coughing up blood.
thanks.


----------



## PotatoMan

my throat's gone pussy on me guys. even a joint gives me an everlasting cough. multiple smokes and you could hardly hear my voice.

time to vape only and switch to the pen.


----------



## assclass

Blank said:


> my throat's gone pussy on me guys. even a joint gives me an everlasting cough. multiple smokes and you could hardly hear my voice.
> 
> time to vape only and switch to the pen.


edibles too


----------



## w01fg4ng

New stats yo.  Something about mentioned and tagged.  I have no idea what's going on.

Insane 420 deals went down last week though I do know that.  Deals that can't be beat.  I would _mention_ and _tag_ them but I don't think that's what the new stats are for lol.  Hope everyone had a good one!


----------



## stayhealthy970

I know they had way killer deals me an a friend pick up an oz of some concentrates


----------



## stayhealthy970

assclass said:


> edibles too








Dogg treats !!!:D


----------



## stayhealthy970

How was everones 420?


----------



## Mafioso

/\ mine was pretty basic.  got high like i do every day lol.

I thought about going to hippy hill like everyone does around here on 4/20 but it's so crowded, public tranisit looks like chinese subways.  It is wild to see police cars driving around, crazy ass looking dudes running around selling shroms and the likes, hippy huts that literally had drug prices with mild code words.then at 4/20 it's a massive cloud which that part is impressive.  worth going at least once I think.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Legit scores, stayhealthy!  I picked up some nug run wax, a few CBD edibles, some Orange Kush flower and some activated/decarbed CO2 oil.  I ended up getting invited to a couple different 420 parties and didn't have time for them all, so I was pretty busy.


I've been putting that decarbed CO2 oil directly on toast or in tea/coffee because I can barely taste it.  Fastest edible I've ever "made", and it only takes about an 1/8th of a gram to get high, man!


----------



## PotatoMan

ok so straight joints and vaporizers don't make me cough all night and cough tinges of blood in the AM. i'd also get a sore throat lol. 

blunts and spliffs make my throat raw af. gotta sit out most of my friends' smokes too but that's fine for moderation i guess .

hopefully i run into some good weed and hash oil back home for the summer.


----------



## DaDankyDank

Looks like you got flavors for days Stayhealthy I'm jealous.

I didn't do shit for 4/20, was pretty much a normal day and didn't do anything out of the ordinary. I've been smoking flowers for the past couple weeks which is strange for me, but I just picked up some headband oil today. First time smoking hash in like 2 weeks 

I also quit smoking cigarettes cold turkey for about 3 weeks, but I fucked that up today. I think smoking flowers instead of so much hash helped a lot, but I still can't kick it. What's funny is I literally got a gag reflex on my first cigarette and it's the same kind I've been smoking for years. Even my body knows how gross it is, yet I'm still dumb and continue to smoke lol


----------



## stayhealthy970

w01fg4ng said:


> I've been putting that decarbed CO2 oil directly on toast or in tea/coffee because I can barely taste it.  Fastest edible I've ever "made", and it only takes about an 1/8th of a gram to get high, man!



Thats what I normally do when I get co2 . but I just buy a few edibles an put it on them.


----------



## stayhealthy970

DaDankyDank said:


> I also quit smoking cigarettes cold turkey for about 3 weeks, but I fucked that up today. I think smoking flowers instead of so much hash helped a lot, but I still can't kick it. What's funny is I literally got a gag reflex on my first cigarette and it's the same kind I've been smoking for years. Even my body knows how gross it is, yet I'm still dumb and continue to smoke lol




Congrats on quiting cold turkey 3 weeks.  If u r able to do that u should b able to quit 4good . cigs were way easy for me to quit. I vap alil an I'll take a few drags off a cig if I'm really drunk


----------



## PotatoMan

just bought myself a pipe. looks pretty nice. cheap too. this is what happens whe you have nothing to do on your computer after you eat some xanax, smoke a bunch of ganj and browse amazon . 

at least one of the purchases was a 200g x 0.001g scale i been looking for . 

thinking to go finish off my beer in a bit... next week i'm going home :D. finished all my LSD and ketamine .

last dose of kratom tomorrow. very amped to end this semester. need a break from the states, m8s


----------



## Captain.Heroin

assclass said:


> dear bronchitis
> please go away
> I want to get high without coughing up blood.
> thanks.



Dang, that sucks.


----------



## assclass

Antibiotics did the trick and Im much better now.  

Was good to stop smoking for a while.  Lungs feel clean.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I need a dab and can't have one for at least 18 more hrs.


----------



## stayhealthy970

Captain.Heroin said:


> I need a dab and can't have one for at least 18 more hrs.


 Y is that


----------



## Bluesbreaker

Hi mates, I'm stocked up already and having a blast. 

One or two weeks smoking da stuff, two or in my case _three_ weeks  of total abstinence, that seems to be the way to go.

Who dat boss? Not the otherwise almighty stuff. Be smokin da house for now 

Captain, dabbing already? Good to make tolerance breaks here and there, doesn't need to be long. It won't go away


----------



## Captain.Heroin

stayhealthy970 said:


> Y is that



I was on vacation.  Am back, safe and sound now. :D


----------



## stayhealthy970

Captain.Heroin said:


> I was on vacation.  Am back, safe and sound now. :D




Where u go 4 Baca?


----------



## stayhealthy970

Vacation


----------



## Bluesbreaker

Good to know Captain, good to know. Smoke on a dab for me will ya? Must be Their Super Highnesses Rosin or Wax. Lucky boy.


----------



## woamotive

Loving this herb. Smokes like weed from the 90s.  Id venture to guess it may be northern lights. Cannot confirm as I did not buy it directly from the grower. 

Been super stoned all day. Perma-nod. (Cpl shots of dope also, today)

Got hit by a truck on my bike today on my way back from IOP. If I hadn't been stoned and carrying (small amount of) herb I would've filed an accident report. Im hoping to get some cash outta this.

(Puff puff) pass! Id kill for an edible, guys. If I do travel to CO ill be making some purchases. Mmmm.


----------



## PotatoMan

i can't wait to get home and get my hash pipe in gear :D. couple more days and i'm back .


----------



## Captain.Heroin

stayhealthy970 said:


> Vacation



It is a mystery!


----------



## stayhealthy970

Captain.Heroin said:


> It is a mystery!



Cum on !


----------



## Bluesbreaker

woamotive said:


> it may be northern lights. Cannot confirm as I did not buy it directly from the grower.



Your organoleptic system knows when it's NL and when it's not. Yummy in any case (love that neutral taste and smell).


----------



## w01fg4ng

stayhealthy970 said:


> Thats what I normally do when I get co2 . but I just buy a few edibles an put it on them.


Nice way to boost an edible!  


My quartz enail is doing great except for one really potentially bad thing; the coil likes to slip off the bottom of the nail if I move the rig around too much (it's not as secure like a castle style nail is with enails).  I'm holding onto a ceramic castle enail that I'll use when I have noobs using it to prevent forest fires _only you can prevent forest fires_

this showed up on my recommended list and is chill


----------



## DaDankyDank

w01fg4ng said:


> Nice way to boost an edible!
> 
> 
> My quartz enail is doing great except for one really potentially bad thing; the coil likes to slip off the bottom of the nail if I move the rig around too much (it's not as secure like a castle style nail is with enails).  I'm holding onto a ceramic castle enail that I'll use when I have noobs using it to prevent forest fires _only you can prevent forest fires_



Are you using a banger or some other style quartz nail? I knew people that had the same issues with bangers, even the pukin beagle ones designed to fit coils. It would still occasionally slip off. Hopefully someone doesn't get branded lol I've burned my arm on a torched nail while it was cooling down for awhile and that shit ruined my day, I couldn't imagine getting burned by a coil that's at steady temperature. The enail is so much more deceiving too. People never see it red hot so they're never as cautious of it when it's just chilling there turned on


----------



## w01fg4ng

DaDankyDank said:


> Are you using a banger or some other style quartz nail? I knew people that had the same issues with bangers, even the pukin beagle ones designed to fit coils. It would still occasionally slip off. Hopefully someone doesn't get branded lol I've burned my arm on a torched nail while it was cooling down for awhile and that shit ruined my day, I couldn't imagine getting burned by a coil that's at steady temperature. The enail is so much more deceiving too. People never see it red hot so they're never as cautious of it when it's just chilling there turned on


Yeah, it's a banger style with a hook on the arm that doesn't secure much at all.  The castle styles with the screw on heads are way safer for an enail.  I can't really leave the banger enail unattended when it's on either for fear of actually burning down the house.  None of them cost me too much so I don't mind the extra nails.


----------



## DaDankyDank

w01fg4ng said:


> Yeah, it's a banger style with a hook on the arm that doesn't secure much at all.  The castle styles with the screw on heads are way safer for an enail.  I can't really leave the banger enail unattended when it's on either for fear of actually burning down the house.  None of them cost me too much so I don't mind the extra nails.



Oh yeah you'll pay off the nails,and possibly even the unit depending on what you got in no time with the money you would of spent on butane. That shit really adds up after awhile.


----------



## w01fg4ng

For real.  My first year of dabbing I was using propane because of how expensive butane was and then when I got a good deal on butane I switched over but it's still crazy expensive after a lot of time.  I'm glad to only occasionally use butane now.

In all her glory:


----------



## stayhealthy970

Nice !!! Can't wait till I get 1 . I just don't know what kind to get?


----------



## w01fg4ng

The temperature control boxes don't really differ much.  I've heard of double enail set ups if you often have multiple people dabbing that might be cool.

A standard complete set up can be done with a single hundy.  It's all a matter of what you like and want to do with it.


----------



## woamotive

I like tossing around the word spliff... although I have never smoked one myself. I like to smoke weed first, then my cigarette. 

But feel free to puff puff pass one my way.


----------



## stayhealthy970

woamotive said:


> I like tossing around the word spliff... although I have never smoked one myself. I like to smoke weed first, then my cigarette.
> 
> But feel free to puff puff pass one my way.


 Gross. I only tried one once an it was nasty. But I really don't smoke cigs


----------



## stayhealthy970

w01fg4ng said:


> The temperature control boxes don't really differ much.  I've heard of double enail set ups if you often have multiple people dabbing that might be cool.
> 
> A standard complete set up can be done with a single hundy.  It's all a matter of what you like and want to do with it.



Yeah I'm probably gone get 1 soon . ( just got income tax !  ). So I'll be look around. What kind did u get .?


----------



## w01fg4ng

stayhealthy970 said:


> Yeah I'm probably gone get 1 soon . ( just got income tax !  ). So I'll be look around.


Nice.  I'm pretty sure all us CO in staters get about 9? bucks in tax returned to each of us from too much cannabis money made last year.  I guess it would have been more but there was a compromise or something I dunno prices have dropped so much I don't care anymore lol.



> What kind did u get .?


no name brand cheap dhgate purchase that I painted on.


----------



## PotatoMan

woamotive said:


> I like tossing around the word spliff... although I have never smoked one myself. I like to smoke weed first, then my cigarette.
> 
> But feel free to puff puff pass one my way.



the smell of a straight joint is a lot nicer. the taste of a spliff is like an argument between tobacco and weed.

having said that, for some reason the straight joints' hits hurt more than a spliff's hit.

very strange as they say tobacco smoke is harsher.. 

i used to prefer my cigs before the weed.


----------



## Bluesbreaker

We smoke on spliffs because hashish. There's weed too but it's more expensive.


----------



## w01fg4ng

I like the word cones now that I don't tobacco.  

I just got the strangest idea to soak half a zig zag in some co2 oil and then put it in the fridge before rolling it up.  I have no idea what this means.  


Fuck I'm high.


----------



## PotatoMan

hm... so jib really left.. huh?

we would coat our rolling paper in wax and rosin at times.

obviously wasteful but if you're in the mood to waste it tastes really good


----------



## Felonious Monk

Blank said:


> hm... so jib really left.. huh?
> 
> we would coat our rolling paper in wax and rosin at times.
> 
> obviously wasteful but if you're in the mood to waste it tastes really good



where did he go? I was away and missed something...

too much oil and it won't burn right, but a little ribbon on the outside can be nice

I always liked sealing blunts with codeine syrup, but smoking that is probably worse than smoking blunt paper...


----------



## PotatoMan

i think he was maybe fed up or something. of what? idk. he changed his location, removed avatar and dipped.

yeah some oil can make it burn like shit.

yeah in my newbie days i'd dip my smokes in codeine. definitely horrible for the lungs. all that burnt sugar and shit.

hardly even take codeine anymore. kratom took the crown


----------



## w01fg4ng

Jib has expressed his desire to take a much needed break from BL in previous years, and I assuming this is another one of those times.  Judging by his location status, he does not seem to be coming back this time.  I think it's just burn out (no pot-pun intended), IMO.  If he needs a break, it's good that he can recognize that.  What can you do?

A couple months ago I put a full gram of CO2 oil in a bomber joint (about 3-4 grams of flower) I rolled with two large papers.  It wasn't 420, it wasn't my birthday, it wasn't anything special, I just burned it down all wastefully and such.  I guess because I don't roll cones too much that it seemed like a special occasion lol.  Even though I rolled my own spliffs for a couple years I feel like such a noob when it comes to joints/cones.  I'm all about that glass.


----------



## thelung

just toked up some herb. first time smoking in a while - feelin good !


----------



## PotatoMan

right on^

i'm going to be getting drunk and doing some lines of the good ol lady in white.

haven't danced w her since spring break in MIA.

but i been going to the gym so i'd feel bad doing my body such a bad deed.

fuck it while you're young 

/thread


----------

